# Matt challenge to a 500kg Total



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Beginner Weightlifter (Starting Out)

Hello Chaps,

I would like to introduce myself I've just signed up to this UK Muscle Weightlifting Forum Yesterday Night; I am currently 19 Years old and 6ft 1 to 6ft2 tall, and weighing a small 82.2kg when started training I am currently weighing about 13stone 85kg just under.

Basically One reason I have joined this forum is to get information and good advice in regards to weightlifting routines and supplements. When I say supplements I mean strictly Drug- Free ones. I do have some Protein shakes a 4KG tub of BodyBuilding Warehouse "Whey Protein", It's hard to say if it's working or not as I have had it less than a week of course but I think I will get alot stronger.

I am currently extremely competitive and motivated to endure this tough course to become a competitive lifter perhaps in the near future, probably dreaming but still! In contrary to this I am currently on the 5X5 Routine which seems to be going well for me To build up strength and stamina, It's early days but I think this is the right routine for me as it consists of the basics Bench, Deadlifts and Squats.

As it stands I have stop now training haphazardly .i.e. when I feel after my work because I do a physical job. But Since my Brother did a comp, in the BDFPA Drug Free I have now got even more interested his name is Wardy21 some might know him in the 82.5kg class.

I am currently doing after Four weeks the Following:

5x5 on Benchpress with 55KG.

5x5 on deadlifts light weights starting from like 65kg and increasing up this week to 103kg for 5 reps hands forward (Suicide) My Best before Training 130 for 1 rep.

5x5 on 50kg on Squat but getting use to it and the balance but think once use to the movement will be doing 5x5 on 80 easy.

I do concentration curls and normal in this routine instead oif Millitary Press as this hurts my Shoulder, as I've previous dislocated my shoulder 3 times.

As mentioned above be training 2 times a week on this routine and feel like my lifts are improving definitely.

My aim by next year is do be doing the following Targets: in the 82.5kg class.

90KG Bench

115-120 squat

180-200Kg Deadlift.

This would be unequipped.

My brother Wardy21 scored 440kg in his first comp unequipped which is very handy and would have qualified but was not member at time. Basically I am hoping to aim for this and more in my first if (Honest) don't think I will but I live in hope.

It's interesting actually as we all do train now, taken after my Dad who use to do Powerlifting Comps and an ex Bodybuilder. Look him up his name is Charles Beattie.

Hope to get a few responses back would be appreciated.

Matt.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oi with the name dropping moggsy!

First off train 3 times a week not 2 make the most of beginner gains and listen to what people say to you on this site (as you don't listen to me) cause its normally good advice!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You just wait, I am telling you in 4 months I will be lifting ****ing big, because I know I have the genetics for it!

I actually hope to excel my targets.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh not a good start.... your related to Wardy21.....

so basically ignore all the advice he will give you 

subbed in for all the brotherly love that will no doubt follow :lol:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If you want to be a weightlifter best advice is get along to an Olympic Weightlifting club, this video is old old school but shows how different weight lifting training is from strength/power/body-building training.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree with blutos here .

and will go further in that your brother devolped a style of lifting that used many other non power lifting exercises , while its good too look good if you want to hit a target you need to be focused determined and ruthless .

getting pi55ed up 2 days before a comp is not ideal 

good luck matt .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen thanks for that No he should not of done this. I would never do this, I am deadly serious I think perhaps 3 times a week is good got a bad feeling, my squat is going to be the most awkward to gain on.

Going to the Gym tomorrow for squats and bench.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

shut up moggsy you're a tool!

And stop typing queer language like you're smart cause you aint this is a muscle forum lighten up you big oafbear!

But seriously we need pics of your pasty untoned body for before after shots and to laugh at of course :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i agree with blutos here .
> 
> and will go further in that your brother devolped a style of lifting that used many other non power lifting exercises , while its good too look good if you want to hit a target you need to be focused determined and ruthless .
> 
> ...


Oi i've been strictly a powerlifting fatty for a few months now and actually hate doing any assistance now. At first I was clueless and doing 10 exercises for shoulders and just generally having silly workouts but this forum (mostly you) toughened me up and ruined my toned gay-like physique and turned me into a slightly tubby fat-assed powerlifting enthusiast :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Oi i've been strictly a powerlifting fatty for a few months now and actually hate doing any assistance now. At first I was clueless and doing 10 exercises for shoulders and just generally having silly workouts but this forum (mostly you) toughened me up and ruined my toned gay-like physique and turned me into a slightly tubby fat-assed powerlifting enthusiast :lol:


good to hear its been going so well :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good to hear its been going so well :lol:


Yeah my t-shirts are baggy and my trousers too small...its goin great :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Oi i've been strictly a powerlifting fatty for a few months now and actually hate doing any assistance now. At first I was clueless and doing 10 exercises for shoulders and just generally having silly workouts but this forum (mostly you) toughened me up and ruined my toned gay-like physique and turned me into a slightly tubby fat-assed powerlifting enthusiast :lol:


haha thats funny :lol:

and thanks i think :confused1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha thats funny :lol:
> 
> and thanks i think :confused1:


Your welcome :laugh:

Are you gonna be coming down in your landy cause I want a piccie of myself sittin in it looking into the wing mirrow :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Your welcome :laugh:
> 
> Are you gonna be coming down in your landy cause I want a piccie of myself sittin in it looking into the wing mirrow :lol:


i believe Uhan got burnt there 

reps to Wardy! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Your welcome :laugh:
> 
> Are you gonna be coming down in your landy cause I want a piccie of myself sittin in it looking into the wing mirrow :lol:


haha no thats my works vehicle , i drive a celica although it aint easy getting in it may have to get landy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha no thats my works vehicle , i drive a celica although it aint easy getting in it may have to get landy


hahaha bring the landy ill drive you can be standin up in the back doin log presses with mowgli as the log :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

This is such aggressive behaviour who's on the gear?

Mate in 4 weeks I am doing relatively good lifts, I will let you all know how my session goes tomorrow at the Gym. I am crazy to go for it now. Hoping to do 58kg 5x5 on bench and well we will see how it goes on squats.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I mean who here managed to pull 130kg for 1 without any training what so ever. On the deadlift I bet not many.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Be careful of the ego there chap, could cause injury if u decide to rush things


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nah Only messing it's just if people are going to start with banter mate then I will ensure I dish it out!

I know it's pathetic however as I said I have just started training. To be fair Paul I am not the one here with the ego it appears. Anyhow I will post how I get on tomorrow do have a cold though So I will have to bare that in mind.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well good luck tomorrow, you'll find with squats (when you start doing them 3 times a week) you'll soon get comfortable with them, and weight increases wont phase you


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Dude. Yeah still getting my stamina up, with the squats. I think I should do more lat pull downs and leg work in addition to getting my squats up.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Today I went to the Gym around 11:30am this time is abit early for me. I didn't feel I was going to be to strong.

Therefore I opted for the following.

Two arm Curls

first Set: 1x5 on 40

Second Set 1x5 on 25

Then I did some Bench Press 1x5 on 50kg 2nd set: 1x5 on 50kg then 1x5 on 57.5 1x5 on 57.5 I must say I was not very strong today due to getting a heavy cold possible the start of flu.

Inbetween this I did some curls just 1x5 set on 20kg dumbells relatively easy.

And finished with some back work 2x5 on lat pull done with 40kg and seated row with 35-40kg. 2 sets again to finish with back work out instead of doing squats.

Due to feeling a heavy cold as said I stuck with lightish reps rather than really pulling myself for it otherwise my cold will go heavier. So next week I will have to try doing Bench and deadlifts next week on tuesday then friday I will do bench and squats and same again Sunday.

However I have been told to do 8-10 reps for building muscle.

Least I know for next time.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I mean who here managed to pull 130kg for 1 without any training what so ever. On the deadlift I bet not many.


Shut up Matt you're not an animal more training less talking.

And as it happens probably quite a few I was doing reps on 120 its not alot of weight train hard eat hard and stop bitching you slag!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Today I went to the Gym around 11:30am this time is abit early for me. I didn't feel I was going to be to strong.
> 
> Therefore I opted for the following.
> 
> ...


Do your compound lifts first (compounds are squats, bench, rows, deadlifts, overhead press etc) and save assistance for after. Don't blame a cold for a crap workout you looked fine to me all day yday and this morning...

And can you write your workouts in an easy to read way otherwise people will get bored and not read it all!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Matt I think you should block your brother from this journal and you from his as banter is good but its not helpful in a training journal sorry guys .

Plus Ben can't see how much you can lift then oneday you can out press him in a comp lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Matt I think you should block your brother from this journal and you from his as banter is good but its not helpful in a training journal sorry guys .
> 
> Plus Ben can't see how much you can lift then oneday you can out press him in a comp lol


Like thats ever gonna happen Ewen 

But OK I won't abuse him for bein gay anymore as it makes me look like a homophobe :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha fair enough 

So has a training routine and diet been planned ? I can't remember .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ben We will see Bitch.

I will be letting my lifts do the talking we will see.

I hope to load some video's soon.

I will be posting my lifts On wednesday to what I will do.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I intend to do benchpress and squats. On wednesday. Hopefully as follows:

Benchpress 5x5 on 58kg.

Squat 5x5 60kg.

On friday I will be doing deadlifts

Few sets and then aiming to finish on 115kg for 5 reps hands forward.

bentover rows 3sets x 8 reps to get maximum muscle gain. (Probably 20kg)

And Squats and Bench again on Sunday. With skull crushers.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Like thats ever gonna happen Ewen
> 
> One should never say never because it could come back to haunt you if I do. Lets put it into perspective I have been training serious since 15th of Sept twice a week.
> 
> But OK I won't abuse him for bein gay anymore as it makes me look like a homophobe :whistling:


Anyway I want positive feedback and advice I don't want anything else.

NO Doubt My brother is strong fair play he's put hard work.

However I have my goals.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Anyway I want positive feedback and advice I don't want anything else.
> 
> NO Doubt My brother is strong fair play he's put hard work.
> 
> However I have my goals.


Well yeah Im doing alright far from strong compared to alot of lads on this forum but my lifts have shot up in 8-9 months and so will yours just make sure you're eating alot cause you're 6'2 and 19 so will burn kcals like a bitch.

Anyway stop with the whining and get training!


----------



## GorillaGrips.co (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure were this thread has gone, but some good advice being dished out.

Personally I'd start with compound exercises such as squats, deadlifts, lunge drills, cleans, jerks, olympic lifting based exercises. Using multiple muscles and multiple joints. This will give you a good foundation then move towards more isolation if thats what you want. You dont need to go heavy to start with on this and keep to small increments of 5% increases per training session if necessary. You rush it, you will get injured.

If you've dislocated your shoulder before, Id stay away from any shoulder isolation work such as side lat raises or big weight presses. Get your shoulder solid with some should cuff work first.

Hope this helps.

Russell


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today I trained very intensely for about 40 minutes,

MY brother was spotting me for squat and bench just for saftey really.

Basically my target I achieved as is as follows:

Did 58kg 5x5 on the BenchPress up 3 Kilo from Last week.

Then After this I did Squats (From the Benchpress stand not proper rack) 5x5 on 60kg Not too badly.

Then after this I did some assist work, which consisted off, 3x8reps on 22kg Scull Crushers for isolation on my triceps. (Only managed 7 reps on 3rd set)

Then after this I did some Isolation work Concentration curls with 13kg Dumbell 3sets x 8 reps individual arms.

My next workout will be Friday Benchpress and deadlifts. With latpull downs concentration and skull crushers again also. And Maybe 3x8 on 20kg Bentover rows.

And I hope to do 5x5 on 60kg on bench Friday. And work hopefully to 120kg on Deadlift for the 5th set.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

First vid of Moggs scrap angle cos im in the garage and theresno space...get better ones next time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good going .

you two could train very well together if only you could separate being brothers whilst in the gym and push each other to bigger and better lifts .

first rule is play some loud heavy metal .

second rule lift some heavy ass weights

third rule scream while lifting heavy ass weights


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

This was my 5th set on 60kg in my 5x5 routine.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> This was my 5th set on 60kg in my 5x5 routine.


Huh no that was ya 3rd set mate...But yeah you did 5x5 all good sets welldone


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good going .
> 
> you two could train very well together if only you could separate being brothers whilst in the gym and push each other to bigger and better lifts .
> 
> ...


Im not really a screamer though I do sometimes have the urge to scream when doing hard deadlifts lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I want to get a heavy session on the deadlifts perhaps at the weekend. With bench Presspress I want to do or try 5x5 on 60kg.

And deadlifts perhaps try and do 5 sets working up to 120-125kg depending on how it goes.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a diet plan?

I am obviously trying to do the basics, high protein low fat and high carbs. But I am hoping to get in the 100kg class but not until I am lifting more, I am currently struggling to put on weight, and I am eating probably 2500 calories. Think I will have to get over 3000. But my job is very physical and burns alot of calories.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

A simple home made shake will help, 200g fine oats, 50g whey, 2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil. Nice little cal boost


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Todays Gym Routine went almost to plan, although didn't manage 5x5 on deadlift but did get my target.

Warm up: 6 Chin ups, just to get the body warm.

Then I did as follows:

30kg Bench 1x5 just to warm up.

Then went into it: Today I managed 5x5 on 60kg on the Bench was not mega easy but did feel good, might do it again just to ensure,

I can manage it on any day, or Do people think I should go up 2.5kg, to 62.5 and try 5x5.

After doing 5x5 on 60kg on Bench I did as follows:

Then after this I did some assist work, which consisted off, 3x8reps on 22kg Scull Crushers for isolation on my triceps. (Only managed 7 reps on 3rd set) But this time managed the full 3x8 on skull crushers.

Then I did the same Concentration curls 3x8 on 13kg each arm. (Strict)

My deadlifts went as follows:

Set one: 1x5 on 85kg

Set two:1x5 on 100

Set Three: 1x5 on 115

Set Four: 1x5 on 125kg.

I am going to have good rest now on deadlift!

All in all I am very happy with my progress.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Todays Gym Routine went almost to plan, although didn't manage 5x5 on deadlift but did get my target.
> 
> Warm up: 6 Chin ups, just to get the body warm.
> 
> ...


Your workouts all over the place and wheres your deadlifts??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> A simple home made shake will help, 200g fine oats, 50g whey, 2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil. Nice little cal boost


Yeah this and just eat more mate 3.5k kcals for someone your age/size easy!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I re- edited it put it at the bottom!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Todays Workout:

I will definitely next session get a recording as unfortunately the camera was not charged otherwise I would have it up! Or get my brother to do it!

Warm up: 5 chin ups

1x5 close grip bench

Then I did as follows:

Set one: 1x5 on 62.5kg

Set Two: 1x5 on 62.5kg

Set Three: 1x5 on 62.5kg

Set Four: 1x5 on 62.5

Set Five: 1x5 on 62.5kg SO basically in short I did 5x5 on 62.5 on Benchpress! I am massively chuffed as only a month seriously I was doing alot less.

Then I did my assistant work as normal.

3x8 Concentration curls on 13kg.

Then 3x8 Skull Crushers on 23kg.

After all this I then did Squats:

5x5 on 70kg I know it's a big Jump from 60 last week but I still know I am within myself although I was starting to see stars on the last set on squats of the 5x5 routine. (Just aswell I managed it because my mum was counting reps etc etc, but if I got stuck on either lift it would of been a problem!)

All in all I am over joyed and estatic how I am improving week by week, I know it will slow down soon but meantime I will enjoy the weight gains. I think my targets are definitely possible by end of year.

Comments back would be appreciated.

:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Today I did a workout:

Warm ups:

Chin Ups 7.

Bench Press unfortunately did it two days ago, and therefore probably not fully recovered, I went up weight and tried 66kg 5x5 but only managed 2x3 on it which was annoying.

Then did concentration curls on 13kg 3x8reps

3x8 reps on skull crushers 23kg.

Then finished with bent over rows with 23kg 3x8 warm up before going onto deadlift.

Deadlift went as follows:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 110

1x5 on 125kg didnt feel too bad although my brother said I was hitching abit.

Sunday I will be doing squats and bench trying 64kg and hoping to be successful.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hitched abit? Guys come in and tell him to sort his form out! Im not sure whats causing him to hitch cause I've never really done it myself...heres his deadlifts anyway 5 x 125kg good effort Moggs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

last rep was best .

legs come up too soon but not fully then back pulls it then legs join in again making the hitch .

arms are too wide they should pull up against side of body more .

he jerks the bar upwards then (legs rise) leaving back to pull .

overall well done


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> last rep was best .
> 
> legs come up too soon but not fully then back pulls it then legs join in again making the hitch .
> 
> ...


Yeah this makes alot of sense. I told him to move arms in but he feels more comfortable arms wider but thats something hes going to have to change esp if the weight increases.

To be fair to him deadlifting in our garage with smaller weights off yellow pages isnt ideal and the bar is too thin but im sure he'll take your tips on board as he doesnt listen to me


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well after those deadlifts I'm certainly aching although it's my traps and shoulders my back is as good as "Gold", so probably have to do a session on Monday Although Sunday evening is possible depending on how I recover!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah this makes alot of sense. I told him to move arms in but he feels more comfortable arms wider but thats something hes going to have to change esp if the weight increases.
> 
> To be fair to him deadlifting in our garage with smaller weights off yellow pages isnt ideal and the bar is too thin but im sure he'll take your tips on board as he doesnt listen to me


yellow pages :lol:

there is a great reason not to use the books and go from the deficit height it means power is applied sooner so when on normal height it should be easier .

train your traps fella they take the weight also shoulders take alot too .

well done and it takes time .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Ewen They are small weights though but yeah fair point!

I will let you know how my session goes Sunday Night.

Cheers for all the comments mate much appreciated and needed.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Ewen They are small weights though but yeah fair point!
> 
> I will let you know how my session goes Sunday Night.
> 
> Cheers for all the comments mate much appreciated and needed.....


m8 if you`ve got the desire to train and the capacity to learn one day you could be pulling a new raw world deadlift record


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah training defecits wouldn't be a bad thing but he wants to be lifting big weights all the time and couldnt take it on his little ego if he had to lower weight to bring it back up


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Oi Sod off Wardy21 I can do and will be. Don't be deluded, I know there will be deficits actually not defecit.

I will do tonight be doing benchpress and going for 62.5kg which I have previously done 5x5 but not easily once I have done this hopefully tonight again but I want it to be considerably easier. I will then increase to 64kg on bench.

I will be going up 2.5kg on Squat tonight 72.5kg so a 2.5 increase from my last session of 70kg 5x5.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Oi Sod off Wardy21 I can do and will be. Don't be deluded, I know there will be deficits. "actually not defecit."
> 
> I will do tonight be doing benchpress and going for 62.5kg which I have previously done 5x5 but not easily once I have done this hopefully tonight again but I want it to be considerably easier. I will then increase to 64kg on bench.
> 
> I will be going up 2.5kg on Squat tonight 72.5kg so a 2.5 increase from my last session of 70kg 5x5.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tomorrow I have decided to train.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

Just back from the Gym today I simply targeted deadlfts.

First of all I did some warm ups.

Benchpress; 50kg 1x5

62.5kg 1x5.

Then I started doing deadlifts On the Power Rakes. This is Just below knee height Pin Whole 3.

1x5 on 110kg

1x5 140kg

1x5 160kg

1x5 180kg

1x5 on 200kg.

1x3 on 210 (God is was F***ing heavy)

Then finished with 100kg off floor 1x5 easy.

Then badly and greedy I tried 210kg on pin whole 3 just below knee height and got 210kg did 3 reps to finish my deadlift session. Unfortunately that last one achieved a slight rip on my hand ( Tearing abit of my skin).

Sunday will be a squat and bench session quiet hard hit.

But all in all I am very happy with my progress and feel I could triple 3 on 140kg on the floor.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well you have officially pulled more than me already 

And stop talking about what you think you can do...the proof is in the pudding you big fatty


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Well you have officially pulled more than me already


Not off the floor though. Rack pulls and DLs aren't comparable. And by the way for your bro that's a f.cking big disparity between a 140 DL and 210 rackpull.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nail the point I am making my father said 70kg easy but that's him. I was hitching a few weeks ago knee to lockout now not so really. And I have more leg power that Perhaps in 2 weeks I will try see on my 5th set what I Can do I seriously think 150 is possible or 160. I will make sure I get a recording. I don't know what the average different is I would suspect 50 less myself but I dont know.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will just take it one step at a time.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I will just take it one step at a time.


Easy is relative. It wasn't a criticism. Everyone is different for rack pulls vs deads, but I know I wouldn't have been able to pull 210 from a rack when I was deading 140. Not a chance.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I don't know What I can do of floor. I Will be doing deadlifts next week off floor, 5 sets warming up with 100kg. I will probably try to get 5th set 1x5 on say 160kg is what I want to attempt.

Sunday I will do squats and bench.

Nail What should I be able to do you think then of floor. I have more leg drive bear in mind.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You two are probably sat in the same room writing on here


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ash, haha No.

Today I did just benchpress shoulders and forearms.

1x5 on 64kg

1x5 on 64kg

1x5 on 64kg

1x5 on 64kg

1x5 on 64kg

Finally cracked this weight for 5x5 with good strict reps on the BenchPress. Very happy as I did hard deadlift session Yesterday. What do people think I should increase next?

Then I did Concetration Curls.

1x8 on 13kg

1x8 on 13kg

1x8 on 13kg

Then I did Skull Crushers as follows: 1x8 on 23kg

1x8 on 23kg

1x8 on 23kg

Then I did Dumbell Front Raises 1x8 on 10kg

1x8 on 10kg

1x8 on 10kg

Then finished with shoulder dumbell press with 10kg did this 1x8 twice more. Really burning my front shoulders. Then I just finished 2x10 on wrist curls doing my forearms also.

Good 45 minute workout


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nail What should I be able to do you think then of floor. I have more leg drive bear in mind.


I wouldnt like to say as it is different for everyone, but my deadlift is about 220 1RM, and I can probably only pull about 235/240 out a rack. That's with really strict form, only using the back.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well I don't know What I can do of floor. I Will be doing deadlifts next week off floor, 5 sets warming up with 100kg. I will probably try to get 5th set 1x5 on say 160kg is what I want to attempt.
> 
> Sunday I will do squats and bench.
> 
> Nail What should I be able to do you think then of floor. I have more leg drive bear in mind.


you don't get any leg drive :laugh: and I would like to see you pull 160 for 5 off the floor next week after your 5 hitched ones on 125 only last week youre crazy aintya??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> I wouldnt like to say as it is different for everyone, but my deadlift is about 220 1RM, and I can probably only pull about 235/240 out a rack. That's with really strict form, only using the back.


I thought you would have been able to do more than that fella. I've not tried em and I guess alot depends on whether the top part of the deadlift is your stronger movement. I know my dad said he could pull a few on 360 when he could pull 290. I think my bro should stick with DLs off the floor for a few months before adding rack pulls personally to get better gains in overall size and strength whatya reckon?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well that is all you can use off the racks back and traps. Depending of course on the Pin whole.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well next week will be deadlifts, off the floor. And I will try get a recording as I am hoping for some good sets and weight.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

We will see wardy . I will be very angry if I can not get at least 150 5th set off floor. And Lets face it. I did 210 of rack just below my knees so really that shouldn't be so bad. I am very determined. To be getting 150 at least for 5. I am much much stronger plus my technique is far better.

At the end of the day I'm the only one that knows what I feel is a possible and I am telling you I think 150 1x5 is possible 5th set.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stop posting so much ya boring :tongue:

OK so whats the plan next deadlift workout 80 x 5, 100 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 150 x 5?

It was only last week you were doing 125 x 5 and unless you've started a Dbol course you're not telling me about then 25kg increase on your 5rm might be optimistic but good luck!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well that is all you can use off the racks back and traps. Depending of course on the Pin whole.


No, it's not.

Wardy - Maybe I could, I very seldom do rack pulls. I personally would stick to full range DLs unless I wanted to address a specific issue. I have never specifically suffered at the top of the lift. And I agree, increasing his DL by 25-35 kg in a week is a tad ambitious


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You two make 5x5 sound wicked.

I cant wait to get on the Madcow MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I went to the gym today just getting there was a warm up LOL. It took me 45 minutes to walk to the gym today. (About 3 miles probably)

On arrival I did as follows:

Warm up Set of squats first,

1x5 on 70kg

Then I went up to 75kg and did 5x5 on this finally nailed this weight as it took me awhile to manage it. But it felt easier than ever today so next week am going up to 80kg on the squat.

1x5 on 75kg

1x5on 75kg

1x5 on 75kg

1x5 on 75kg

1x5 on 75kg.

After these intense squats I went onto light benchpress and did as follows:

1x10 on 50kg

2x10 on 50kg

then third set only manged 1x8 on 50kg A total of 28 reps I was hoping for 3x10 on 50kg 30 reps but I was doing close grip not my prefered. But felt good so far,

Then finished off with 3x8 on 12.5kg dumbell Concentration curls.

Then I continued with leg extensions after

1x10 on 30kg

1x10 again on 30kg

1x10 on 30kg

Then did the 1x10 on hack squats by this stage my legs were seriously burning. Just the machine which I think is about 20kg to 30kg or something like that.

Then I finished with some more assistance lat pull downs 3x10 on 30kg

Then 2x10 on 30kg on the floor pully.

Then had to do the warm down walking home which this time took me 50 minutes.  

Sunday will be heavy bench trying 5x5 on 65kg and deadlifts.

Can't wait!

I am starting to get addicted to training.

My goal eventually I would like to try get the deadlift record in 20-23 year old group of 250kg deadlift!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

"I am starting to get addicted to training." < Nice man, thats a good thing to hear. Good to see you come from a good training background. That'll give you plenty of inspiration for your training! Good luck in your goals dude :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Lee85.

Today I did training.

It was bench and Light Squats

First I did the following on the Squat:

Set One: 1x10 on 60kg

Set two: 2x10 on 60kg

Set three: 3x 10 on 60kg I was very happy with this on the Squat.

Unfortunately Bench Heavy didn't go as plan but I only did it Yesterday which was abit silly really although it was light.

I just did 1x5 on 65kg on the Bench but stopped with this as I just didn't feel so great probably over training it.

After this I did assistant work as follows:

1x10 on 30kg on Bench Over Rows

1x10 on 30kg on Bent over Rows

1x10 on 30kg on Bent over rows

Then I did Skull crushers this time I did a heavy set then two drop down sets

1x8 on 33kg

1x8 on 23kg

1x8 on 23kg on the Skull Crushers Really trying to increase my upper body. I am sure I can do probably 3 to 4 good sets of 5x5 on 65kg on Bench when Fresh probably will stay off this bench until Sunday minimum To try get fast recovery. Because I want to crack 65kg 5x5 on the Bench.

Then I finished with concentration Curls went up to 15kg (Single Arm)

1x8 on 15kg

1x8 on 15kg

1x8 on 15kg on bicep Curls (Concentration curls) Single Arm

Now I am having 3 pieces of Fish and two eggs after that workout.

Next Session will probably be Sunday Bench and Deadlifts.

Can anyone give me advice on how I should work on my bench to get quicker improvements, I must say my deadlift and squats are coming on immensely though I feel.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Like I've toldya Matt you've been ****ing around with your bench for quite a few months now but are new to deads and squats so they will go up quickly.

Also stop bouncin reps on the bench and you might develop faster :whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am improving on bench just need to get my upper body bigger. I am not bouncing really either but thanks. Until I get much bigger upper body I won't improve.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

do some more work on your triceps, its what i'm starting to do as my bench is suffering lately


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul what sort of assistance work do you do generally for your triceps?

I might try adding dips to my workout.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Chaps,

Didn't feel too bad today on the basis I had a minor cold but anyhow here is what I did:

I actually started with Deadlifts today and got big improvement personal best for me.

Set One: 1x5 on 85kg

Set Two: 1x5 on 105kg

Set Three: 1x5 on 130kg Felt pretty easy

Set Four: 1x3 on 140KG

These were off the floor deadlifts. My brother watched last set and thinks my form is definitely getting better, I felt I was using more leg drive and lower back today very happy with this.

Then I did light Bench Press. (Close Grip really trying to push my triceps to new heights)

1x12 on 30kg on Bench

Set Two: 1x12 on 30kg on Bench

Set Three: 1x12 on 30kg

Then I did my normal assistance work

Concentration Curls

Set One: 1x8 on 15kg

Set Two: 1x8 on 15kg

Set Three: 1x8 on 15kg

Didn't bother with Skull Crushers today as I did close grip bench! 

Then Finished with Bent Over Rows

Set One: 1x8 on 30kg:

Set Two: 1x8 on 30kg

Set Three: 1x8 on 30kg

This was the end of my session did about 35-40 minutes.

Next Session will be bench heavy on hopefully improve on 5x5 on 65kg, and do 80kg 5x5 on Squat Which I think I will do easy to be honest.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Check out the fourth powerlift


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks!

Been looking at the BDFPA record 20-23 and the records in the BPO and the WFPA they are all huge, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

See, got here eventually!

Keep at it Matt.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa..What did you get negged for Matt?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think its coz hes a journal pimping slut !!!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Just want encouragement and advice that's all really motivated and determined to exceed my personal goals.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why you got red bars m8 what you been doing ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nothing that I'm aware off, think I might if been tryong to get people to apply to my blog, just wnt encouragement and advice no harm ment.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

press settings and see who gave you red bars m8 and any message they left post it up here and i might make your bars green again


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll help out with the greens too, after we find who give em!


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Great work with your progress so far. Are you using Stronglifts 5x5?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> press settings and see who gave you red bars m8 and any message they left post it up here and i might make your bars green again





Conscript said:


> I'll help out with the greens too, after we find who give em!


 *Originally Posted by strongmanmatt *

*
Feel free to check my blog*

*
*

*
**http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-jo...ting-out.html:**)*

*
*

*
Mate im not being funny but how many more times are you gonna pimp your blog lol youve asked people for advice so be a bit patient ok*

After spamming loads of parts of the forum,i posted the above post about being patient ^^^^^^^^ but he didnt listen and carried on...then came back to the same journal and did exactly the same again http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/128203-newbie-journal-29.html#post2611000

*Warned you already to stop mithering folk you wouldnt listen*

Here is the neg message i left ^^^^^^^^^^ he is only the 6th person ive negged since being on here and im not in the habit of negging people , feel free to neg me back lads


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Let that be a lesson to you strongmanmatt.... you little turd! :lol:

Meant in jest, good luck with your progress! :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nothing that I'm aware off, think I might if been tryong to get people to apply to my blog, just wnt encouragement and advice no harm ment.


Mate i asked you to be patient but you wouldnt listen....i understand you want help but you only need to ask someone for a little bit of advice,dont carry on spamming everywhere after being asked to be patient it gets annoying ok ....

I understand you meant no harm and only want help.....just theres certain ways to go about it.....

Start again from here ok,you have your help now 

I cant rep you to give you greens again yet but will do when i can


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I repped him on your behalf mate,


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Conscript said:


> I repped him on your behalf mate,


Thank you mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Strongmanmatt ask a moderator to clean your journal up and get rid of the last few post ok


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

The Manners yeah I have been using the 5x5 Routine I think I will use it for a year someone told me you get begginer gains for about a year don't know how true it is. But been doing it for 2 months and it's going okay! :thumb:

Thanks Guys and lesson learn't !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

strongmanmatt said:


> The Manners yeah I have been using the 5x5 Routine I think I will use it for a year someone told me you get begginer gains for about a year don't know how true it is. But been doing it for 2 months and it's going okay! :thumb:
> 
> *Thanks Guys and lesson learn't !*


No problem Matt,sometimes the best thing to do is start a thread in a relevant section to ask advice or for someone to check over your journal or with any questions you want asking,more people will see it there as not everybody reads everybodies journal :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Will be doing heavy bench and Squats next week probably Tuesday Will try get a recording off the squats. Going for 5x5 on 80kg.

Think I will struggle with 65kg 5x5 on bench but see if I have increased even a few rips I guess is better than nothing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nothing that I'm aware off, think I might if been tryong to get people to apply to my blog, just wnt encouragement and advice no harm ment.


You was begged because you have been spamming the board about this blog which is not on, people will come in to your blog and either give advice or just read it do not spam the board about your blog.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nothing that I'm aware off, think I might if been tryong to get people to apply to my blog, just wnt encouragement and advice no harm ment.


i have seen why you have been negged and also read why .

and in all fairness you deserved every neg you got all i gonna say is you have lost me from your journal .

all the best with your future lifting .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen mate NO Harm was intended by it, I did apologise, and it won't happen again mate, don't let that stop you mate all your advice was very useful and that it would be silly to let it bother you!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen mate NO Harm was intended by it, I did apologise, and it won't happen again mate, don't let that stop you mate all your advice was very useful and that it would be silly to let it bother you!


fair enough pal i shall stick around .

as rob has said contact a mod ask him/her to clear out the last few comments m8 and start a fresh


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen do I send him a private message?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

youll have to see which mod is online then leave a message for them .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Moggs you mithering turd :laugh:

Stop being a tool!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Moggs you mithering turd :laugh:
> 
> Stop being a tool!


Wardy, give him a chinese burn and a dead knee from me !!!!!

matt i think your best bet is to do some heavy liking and repping to win back some browny points !!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Wardy, give him a chinese burn and a dead knee from me !!!!!
> 
> matt i think your best bet is to do some heavy liking and repping to win back some browny points !!!!


But hes bigger than me :cursing: Ewen pop over and press him over head for us willya :beer:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

then he probably cant run as fast as you !!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> then he probably cant run as fast as you !!!!!


You're not wrong he can't run for **** :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tomorrow after work, will be Bench and Squats will let you know how it goes.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me what amount of protein and carbs I should be looking at.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

take a look buddy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Today I did Benchpress and Squats:

Started with Squats as follows:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60 kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 80 kg Very easy really. My dad was watching extra pressure :drool: just aswell it didn't drive me into floor, new it wouldn't as I did 3x5 on Tuesday on it.

Then finished with a drop set 1x5 on 50kg

Then I did Benchpress

1x 8-10 reps didn't count on 40kg

1x6- 8 on 50kg

1x4 or something on 60kg on Bench it was incline and a very narrow bench as we got a new one today!

Not sure when I will encounter my next session see how I feel on Sunday.

Didn't bother with assistant exercises today.

Can I get clarification on my Routine with the 5x5 is it like building up to your maximum weight then doing 5th set of 1x5 or is it your heaviest set and doing 5x5 on that weight, I am not sure on this and if I can be told how it should be would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

You want to be aiming at 5x5 working at 80% of your 1RM


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will probably do Deadlifts Sunday maybe with Benchpress.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

OK Cheers Rob,

abit more persuading when my bro does his powerlifiting comp and I might join him!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

Today I did heavy deadlifts and Bench as follows:

1x5 on 80 kg actually felt hard

1x5 on 100kg getting into it

1x5 on 130kg Recorded

1x5 on 140kg improvement from by 2 reps. Stilling hitching it abit I am trying so hard not to. :devil2:

1x5 straight leg on 70kg

Then I went into benchpress and did as follows:

1x5 on 33kg

1x5 on 45kg

Then got recording on the last managed 1x9 on 65.2kg

Did close Grip bench so didn't bother doing any skull crushers today.

Then did my assistance work 3x8 on 15kg concentration curls alot harder this was.

Then finished with leg extension 2x10 individual legs with 17.5kg

So I was happy with todays session it was about 40 minute workout! :thumb: Below you can see my videos


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is my Benchpress more impressive personally.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You and your bro should chip in and get some real weights rather than the toys you currently have.

Oh, and don't bounce the bar off your chest...Come down slowly and controlled.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass Cheers mate, yeah they were not the slowest but they were quiet controlled didn't feel too bad as it happens! Still hitching abit on the deadlift as you probably saw but all in all am getting stronger.

Need to develop my back abit more to get past the middle phrase I am struggling on.

Need to get abit more muscle on my upper body.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Deads are more impressive mate...nice weight for them. I second what Tas said, your going to hurt yourself bud. Nice and slow does the business and get someone to spot you for bench, just to keep you nice and straight mate :thumb: Well done!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Lee mate.

Next recording on Bench I will ensure I have spotter, and I am doing slower reps.

I will be doing heavy squats next week and light bench.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deadlift tech is poor your hips raise then you lift putting stress on back .

arms are to wide on bench , for powerlifting hands should be inline with shoulders to bring in more triceps = greater poundage moved .

but your getting there .

btw my mrs can bench 90kg and she deadlifts 160kg  < that was done around 6 months ago too.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers for that Ewen Nice to know I am being outlifted by a strong women.

Yeah I am trying hard on my deadlift technique I do prefer wider grip on bench though. I will try going closer, this I feel comfortable with only lighter weight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Cheers for that Ewen Nice to know I am being outlifted by a strong women.
> 
> Yeah I am trying hard on my deadlift technique I do prefer wider grip on bench though. I will try going closer, this I feel comfortable with only lighter weight.


you will risk a torn pec going wide m8 but its your call .

as for deads sit right back like a deep squat then drive with legs not pull with back .

btw my wife is the uk`s strongest woman so its cool for you to not be as strong .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will bare in mind ewen your advice is very worthy mate. I appreciate it only been training since 15th of September 2011 so 2 and a bit months just about 2 1/2 months probably if lucky so I got alot to learn.

How much does your Wife weigh?

Probably more than me I am only about 88.8 kg at the moment.

What is your wife lifting now?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I will bare in mind ewen your advice is very worthy mate. I appreciate it only been training since 15th of September 2011 so 2 and a bit months just about 2 1/2 months probably if lucky so I got alot to learn.
> 
> How much does your Wife weigh?
> 
> ...


erm wifes weight ... never ask a woman her weight unless you can duck ..

shes training towards miss galaxy currently so her lifts are all about bodybuilding .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

OH right fair enough.

How do you think my progress is coming on. I am feeling good on squat at the moment this week I will try going up to 90-95kg for 1x5 if possible, this would be quiet good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> OH right fair enough.
> 
> How do you think my progress is coming on. I am feeling good on squat at the moment this week I will try going up to 90-95kg for 1x5 if possible, this would be quiet good.


progress is good but you need to read about diet as this will help take you to the next level .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I will try plan something out if possible definitely.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt, concentrate on nailing the technique for now before adding any more weight.

Get that as close to perfect as possible and you will find you can lift much more, plus there will be less risk of injury.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Matt, concentrate on nailing the technique for now before adding any more weight.
> 
> Get that as close to perfect as possible and you will find you can lift much more, plus there will be less risk of injury.


X 2 sort technique out before going heavy mate!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> X 2 sort technique out before going heavy mate!


You tell him!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats the best way of me sorting my technique out should I just work on the squat or what?

It's really fu**ing me off that I am hitching. Don't know why either to be honest:cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Whats the best way of me sorting my technique out should I just work on the squat or what?
> 
> It's really fu**ing me off that I am hitching. Don't know why either to be honest:cursing:


your not pushing your hips through because you have already fully raised your legs/hips and pulled the bar with your back .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

So I should be starting abit lower down and slowly crane it up with leg drive up to below knee then intimitally use my hips and back

It's frustating doing this, is it because the weight is too heavy or is it just a slight technical.

I will try lower deadlifts up to only 100kg and really work on my form.

I guess I will do more when my technique is inch perfect!? :mellow:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its all in the tech , sit back into it drive up and back on your heels .

have a watch of dave tate .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You have the link for his mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> You have the link for his mate?


yes m8 its called youtube :lol:

elite fitness i think .

just type in dave tate hes a big fat yank power lifter .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

And you said you were going just outside the collars on the bench not 6 inches outside!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

On the last rep on deads, the cameraman says 'Come on Barry One More'

I thought your name was Matt


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass It was actually " Come on Baby one more" I said this and I am matt. LOOK CLOSLY IT'S ME SAYING IT THE ONE DEADLIFTING.

Was just so determined to get 5 on 140 I must sort out my form though your right, perhaps take abit longer before lifting get the right position and really try and get it in one smooth movement. Using the legs and hips. I think It should be problem free shouldn't be that hard.

I do wonder what I would be doing if I could have a perfect deadift technique.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh yeah...hahaha..That's a good mic on that camera then....

Matt, get on a bittorrent site and search for Starting Strength DVD (Rippetoe)

Excellent tutorial on all compound lifts


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys.

Today I did light Bench Press and heavy Squats.

Did as Follows started with squats.

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg Raw I didn't even have a belt unfortunately because my brother was using it at the Gym, so I put a knee wrap around my lower back. Very upset my mum was recording but unfortunately didn't press the button or did and to early pressed it so I can not show my 90kg 1x5 because of this. But I will get a recording up next time.

I am quiet happy with this seen I did deadlifts only at the weekend I think it was. Good squats deep ones to, was ****ing hard though so I know my limit for doing 5 reps, although probably not fully recovered from the deadlift session.

Then I did as follows on the bench

Set one: 1x10 on 43kg

Set 2: 2x10 on 43kg

Set Three: 3x10 on 43kg Really doing strict form and alot closer felt quiet okay actually. 

Then finshed with leg extensions single leg with 15kg

1x15 on 15kg

1x15 on 15kg

THen did hamstring curls the same

1x15 on 15kg

1x15 on 15kg

1x15 on 15kg both legs.

Then did 2x10 on 15kg on Bent over rows just a warm down.

So all in all a productive session. 

Still pathetic really but I guess it's hard work! Been training 83 days now seriously.


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

subbed, keep up the good work.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers manners, will do!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Still pathetic really but I guess it's hard work! Been training 83 days now seriously.


Don't ever put yourself or your training down mate!! Nothing pathetic about getting up and doing something thats worth while. Well done! Just mind do it all till failure and your sorted, well except for warm ups ofcourse, lol


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

I think you should stop adding weight to the bar on the deadlift temporarily and fix your form with say 50kg then progressively go back up - this should help out in the long run. I know too well that it's a pain in the ass having to stop progressing though. I used to have huge problems getting my squat right and was getting really frustrated having to always mess about with really light weights on it.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Chaps did Light Squats and heavy bench today.

Started with Bench as follows:

1x5 on 33kg incline

1x5 on 43kg incline

1x5 on 58kg incline

1x3 on 70kg Beat personal best could probably done 2 more but didn't want to risk it to be honest. Dead stoppers and going closer guys so thanks for that advice. 

Drop set 1x40kg on bench incline

Then Moved onto Squats.

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg

Drop sets 1x5 on 40kg (Front Squats)

Then Did my assistance work as follows:

1x8 on 15kg Concentration curls

1x8

1x8 did this individually both arms.

Then Finished with leg extensions finally 17kg 3x12 both legs (Individually)

And 1 x12 on 17kg hamstring leg extensions.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay Guys, might try get a recording tomorrow on the Bench and deadlift will see how it plans out.

Monday I will be doing heavy squats.

Almost got my diet worked out now also.


----------



## big chas (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today I did bench and deadlifts, it really was a poor deadlifting session today, every angry and starting to loose the will abit. I went up to 169 and try it but it was just unsuccessful very weak to be honest, got it to knee height that was all my technique is still letting me down because I don't have the trap power at all.

I did as follows:

1x5 on 85kg

1x5 on 105kg

1x5 on 125kg

1x1 on 150kg still hitching it going ****ing mad really losing the will on it! :cursing:






Then I did Benchpress as follows:

1x5 on 35kg

1x5 on 45kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 70kg I got a recording on this one but again I wasted and had lack of motivation for todays workout after I failed to pull 170kg like a **** I tried it 3 times what an idiot for wating all my energy.:mad:






Didn't bother with any assistance. Going to have at least 3-4 days rest before I do bench and squats.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Did a deadlift and Bench sessions today and neither were good. Really ****ed my routine up and just can't sort my form out losing interest due to this. I did as follows:

Deadlifts:

1x5 on 85kg

1x5 on 105kg

1x5 on 125kg

1x1 on 150kg It is horrid for myself to watch this as I am still hitching and I am trying like mad not too. here is video anyhow.






I thought it was more. Went down to this After wasting all my energy on trying to triple 170kg which I knew I couldnt.

Then Like a **** I decided to go up to 170kg got it to knee height on 3 occassion and didn't learn the first time it was not going to happen I am really ****ed off at myself for being a morron and trying to run before I can walk when will I learn!

Didn't bother with assistance just went onto bench!

1x5 on 35kg

1x5 on 45kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 70kg not very good but got a recording. I just don't seem to be getting anywhere which is ****ing me off. 






All in all a total wasted session and very weak today and just getting worse. I don't seem to be improving. I need stronger and much bigger traps I am convinced this is my hitching because I got 170 to knee height alright but couldn't budge past that.

Look forward to comments.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am really ****ed off at myself for being a morron and trying to run before I can walk when will I learn!


This

Listen to everyone...Lower the weight....Perfect the technique....Add weight...There is no rush at this point...Get it right....

You seem to be in competition with yourself to lift as much as possible...

Make that competition how close to perfect you can get the technique


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass what shall I do deadlifting with to perfect the technique?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass what shall I do deadlifting with to perfect the technique?


Did you download that dvd I told you about?

I'm not the best at coaching lifts...Ewen gave you some pointers earlier on..Go back and read them again


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Building a physique, and with it strength, takes years, not months or weeks. If you can't get your head round this inescapable fact you are always going to struggle. Patience.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Guys.

It just annoys me because I got 170 up to knee height but just don't have the strength to lock it out.

I got to learn though to be patient definitely.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

From now on I will serious stay below 100kg on deadlift and do high reps and perfect form and I will get a video next week. Just so can see the difference and so you guys can give me much appreciate advice to how it is etc etc....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bench looked better but why are you working up to a triple again? If you want to progress quicker my advice would be drop to 50kg 5 x 5 and work up in 2.5kg jumps each week.

On the deadlift the reason you are hitching is because the weight is too heavy for you. You've got into a bad habit early on of hitching a rep if you are struggling to pull it up and now this is transferring on to every rep you are struggling with. If I get a weight up to above knees and feel I can't rep it I will drop it not lean back and hitch risking injury. Drop deadlifts down to 100kg for 3 sets of 5 and up 5kg a week.

If you keep pushing too much too early you'll either injure yourself, progress with bad form (and ultimately inuure yourself) or just not progress at all or as quickly as you should so just do as I've said above and you won't go wrong...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I disagree actually. When a weight is too heavy you don't budge it from the floor I think than was 160 anyhow as it was 170 before that vid and I only took off 10kgs.

I don't have the upper body strength it's nothing to do with it's too heavy. If I strengthen my upper body I will be doing 170-180. I am going to try out sumo anyhow from now on I think.

I may no longer report my sessions on here! :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I disagree actually. When a weight is too heavy you don't budge it from the floor I think than was 160 anyhow as it was 170 before that vid and I only took off 10kgs.
> 
> I don't have the upper body strength it's nothing to do with it's too heavy. If I strengthen my upper body I will be doing 170-180. I am going to try out sumo anyhow from now on I think.
> 
> I may no longer report my sessions on here! :thumb:


If you hitching it then its basically because you don't have the strength & power to pull it through otherwise you would be pulling it through...

Anyway theres not alot of point you having a log on here if you aren't going to take anyones advice its not just me but loads others trying to give you advice and you never listen...

And why you would want to add sumo deadlifts in when you have only been doing normal deads for a few months and havent cracked the form yet I don't know :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Listen to big bro Matt !

He is talking sense


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

This Journal has Officially finished!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> This Journal has Officially finished!


Lol

dont be like that mate get it going man

Im a hitchy bitch aswell


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> This Journal has Officially finished!


Sad man.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rob it was good to train today with a few ex powerlifters.

Some of the strongest deadlifters I have seen in person today at the Gym. :tongue:

They started warming up above my finish. LOL


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

As it happens I didn't hitch at all I am definitely getting that base I need. Did leg extensions to in conjuction with my deadlifting session!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought the journal was closed...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I thought the journal was closed...


And why's he talking to me, I didn't ask anything lol :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I thought the journal was closed...


Perhaps closed for you!:no:


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

So confused reading this journal lol. I admire your motivation and drive but you have to slow down and take advice onboard. Ive been going to the gym for 2 and a half years now progressing from 10.5st @ 6ft 3" to 16.4st. I have people who are new to the gym which I train up (teach them good form, excercises to do, gym basics, do's and don'ts!) and they always think they are going to move up very quickly and lift the world - It just doesnt happen. I try to explain to them that its a marathon and not a race, but they never listen and find out the hard way or lose interest when they find out they arent tanked in a month or two. It is its like building a house, you have to have firm foundations or it will all come tumbling down... hence the expression learn to walk before you run.

The best lesson to be learnt in the gym is its always form over weight. If you are hitching you need to drop weight or your going to do some serious and perhaps irreparable damage.

I havent read all of this or all of the replys, so I appologise if about 100 people have written something similar. Good luck bro, hope you smash some of those targets.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am not hitching now as I have gone lower down and becoming better form due to increasing it up from lower weight. I know this is the practical way forward. But it seems always the same with siblings. My brother always finds the negatives he would never say alot of the stuff he has if I was what I use to be a non- serious lifter. Maybe he is finding it competition I don't know.

Therefore I have lowered down the weight so I have listened to the advice! The saying goes you can't run before you can walk. Therefore you can't lift heavy weights before you've gained the base etc etc.

Cheers Rolla I will take my time and effort it will be good man I am listening to everyone's advice! :thumb:

I could critise him but I don't its best if he just stays off my journal I think to be honest! :whistling:


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Brotherly love.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

adj nice work Looked at your journal mate it's going good keep your hard work up!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Today I have been measuring my legs and arms shoulders and chest here as follows since I have been training.

Bodyweight: 90kg 14stone

Arms: Flexed( 14 inches)

Legs Quads (25inches) Flexed up!

Calfs: 15 1/2 inches

Around the shoulders 50inches

Chest: About 44inches.

Just thought I'd amuse people!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Today I have been measuring my legs and arms shoulders and chest here as follows since I have been training.
> 
> Bodyweight: 90kg 14stone
> 
> ...


cant beat a sunday morning belly laugh :lol:

joking m8 if it were easy to lift heavy weights or be massive then the world would be different .


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought this was closed Matt..... :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nah Rob Think just closed for my brother LOL.

Anyone else more than welcome.

I am to addicted to training for it too be closed. ANd it has worked lowering the weight and going up gradually as I am not hitching now and getting stronger, I should of listened along time ago!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

m8 we all want it and we want it now , the only thing any of us can do is give it 100% and results will come , you have years ahead of you set yourself a long term goal IE 1 year then set 2 or 3 monthly targets like upping your bench by 10kg in 2 months or whatever .

if you add 1kg to the bar every week in 1 year thats 52kg .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah very true. I have learnt to be patient mate. SO it's all good. When I hit that 180 deadlift I will ensure I have the biggest hangover in history LOL.

It's good though since I have started training it's made me feel much better fitter etc etc. So you know it's all good. I mean I am not massive by any means however I am definitely strong than when I was first training so it's clearly going in the right direction I just have to be patient.

As you said I am only 19 I have a long journey to go.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Good lad!

You've started young enough, so the worlds your oyster!

Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol Matt don't know why you say this crap over the forum I've been trying to give you some advice from what I've learnt thats all.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Chaps,

Here is my report on today's session wasn't feeling so strong today but you have your good and your bad days.

Today was Squat and Bench day:

I started with Squats today although had to do it not to my fancy without a BELT!

1x5on 45kg

1x3 on 55kg

1x3 on 70kg just warm ups.

Then I did 80kg for 5x5 Without belt seemed alot harder

1x10 on 80kg ****ing hard.

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 80kg finished with that so 5x5 in abit of a harder way!

Then I went onto Bench Press.

1x5 on 35kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 64kg

1x5 on 64kg

Then Third set failed 1x4 on 64kg. Not as strong although I only went quiet heavy recently which was stupid and probably not recovered, just not as strong today... :thumb:

Finished with some skull crushers and did some curls.

skull crushers

1x15 on 16kg

1x15 on 16kg

Then did some curls

1x10 on 35kg.

All in all not that pleased but didn't feel as strong today. :thumbdown:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't wait until next week when I am going to go heavy on the Squats. Let the pain begin LOL.

Leg Press and Deadlift with some light assistance work on upper body Saturday looking forward to it!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Had a session today in the morning before I start work which is not the usually but don't finish to 9pm so thought it was best.

Started the Morning with two cups of coffee, protein Drink and 4 scramble eggs.

Did Light bench and squats starting with squats:

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 45kg

1x10 on 49kg

1x10 on 60kg all really close working my legs this was as heavy as I went today!

Then did light bench incline just went up to 35kg

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 35kg very easy but felt the burning.

Then finished with Leg extensions single leg extensions with 20kg

1x10 on 20kg

1x10 on 20kg

Then finally finished with hamstring leg extensions with the same weight.

1x10 on 20kg two legs.

So all in all happy with this quick sess before work about 30 minutes.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

Today I did a workout with my brother Wardy21 today Deadlifts.

Did as Follows

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x5 on 130kg very very easy bro took video which will follow soon.

1x4 on 150kg not easy but wasn't feeling gut wrenching though also video will follow my brother did recording off both of these lifts. Perhaps 5 was there didn't wan't to risk it. 

While he was doing rack pulls I then went onto 2 sets of Bench.

1x10 on 55kg

1x10 on 55kg.

Then Assistance 1 set of leg extensions with 30kg 1x10 30kg.

Then did hamstring curls with 30-40kg

2x10 on this.

Then we both did some hyper extensions 1x10 bodyweight

1x10 bodyweight to finish all in all a 40 minute sessions very happy with my progress also my bro had a good sess!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice workout Matt. Looking forward to vids


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Videos for above session.

130kg x 5 were quick!






150kg x 4 you wuss why didn't you go for a pb 5th rep!?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lifts look much much better Matt.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Tass, felt alot better today, definitely getting that power I need end of December is 3 months of hard training for me, my squat is okay, did 100 for 4 reps not long ago going heavy again will try get recording aswell.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work in here pal keep it up :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Rick yeah felt bloody good today.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Josh I will bare that in mind.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your ginger !!!

good video , i have 2 things to add ....

1 - as josh says belt 2 inch higher not around your hips .

2 - when you pull pull your head back wards think of it like your looking at something shooting over your head so your pulling your head up and back and do opposite when lowering .

pull head back everything else follows that .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Ewen,

I can not wait for my next sessions at the Gym, heavy squats.

Probably do light stuff before Wednesday Though.  Definitely getting there though. Having 3 steaks chips and tomatoes and mushrooms for dinner.

Yummy I must say.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sup Chaps!

Today did light Bench Press and light squats, think I am starting to get a serious cold might go to the Docs on Saturday if it gets worse.

Bench as Follows:

1x10 on 25kg

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 50kg

Then did Squats:

1x10 on 25kg

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 55kg

These were all easy although feel so bad I decided to stop at this stage didn't bother doing any assistance exercises.

Hope I feel better by Wednesday. :confused1:

As I want to do heavy Squats and Bench Wednesday.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

My infection seems to be going worse will go to Doctors Thursday if after workout tomorrow I get worse. Did my blood Pressure reading relaxed was a worrying

142/82 pulse 88.

Second blood Pressure reading 138/75 pulse 86.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> My infection seems to be going worse will go to Doctors Thursday if after workout tomorrow I get worse. Did my blood Pressure reading relaxed was a worrying
> 
> 142/82 pulse 88.
> 
> Second blood Pressure reading 138/75 pulse 86.


Is it Gonorrhea this infection :lol:

You'll be ok, keep on the fluids and bang a load of Vit C in yourself 

Resting pulse seems high for a young lad..... Is this your usual rate?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

No My palse is usually 50-60.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Breakfast

Bacon Egg Sandwhich.

2 Oranges

Coffee

Protein shake with milk and double cream.

Cretine.

In a few Hours I will be going training.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Breakfast
> 
> Bacon Egg Sandwhich.
> 
> ...


Youve got that right you are a cretin! Where did you get double cream from and why you havin that your fat enough! Your resting pulse is never 50 :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys had about a 1 hour session today at the gym despite feeling the worse of it! Down to business.

Starting off with Squats

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg






Got video didn't feel too hard if honest not easy but okay, but when I increased it somehow didn't get to 5 reps on 110kg.

1x2 on 110kg Got Video which both will follow on this, if honest not actually very happy as I wanted 5 on 110kg.






Having difficulities with videos will try upload them later

Saw good old Derek again there, ex bodybuilding champ and good powerlifter.

Then went onto Leg Press. For 3 Sets/ as follows:

1x15 on 100kg

1x15 on 150kg

Then went to 1x10 on 170 plus runner which I believe is 30kg so 200kg

Then Went did some assistance Pec Dec before doing Bench.

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 50kg

Then did my Bench

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg Got a video off this too, didn't bother trying to go heavy but increase by 2 reps so was happy with the Benchpressing.






Then finished with tricep pull downs two sets

1x10 on 32.5kg

1x10 on 32.5 kg

End of session didn't feel great but no point making excuses as talk is cheap just hope in few weeks I can get to 5 on 110kg on squat.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

****ed off as my technique on 110kg was very awkward didn't help the camera man was abit useless too, Need to get my back straighter, and legs tight pointing out. As you can see this didn't happen.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thought I was going deep probably not however I see alot of video's with records and they are going how far down I went. Will make sure I improve this for next recording and go abit deeper.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought form was pretty good. When the weight feels heavy, the knees tend to buckle in. Keep them shoved out throughout the set.

On the bench press, more back arch and drive through your legs.

Looking good though Matt

Well done !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Aye looking good on them vids pal, if anything slow the setup down and think it through you seemed to rush, Prob purely down to you knew it was being filmed.

Other than that, looking pretty solid, keep at it m8. :thumb:

subbed


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well fcuk me your ginger... Thread closed pmsl !!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Your not the first to claim I am ginger but When I look in the mirror I associate my colour as blonde/ light brown, probably just the camera angle and light. No one at work has said I have ginger hair!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Your not the first to claim I am ginger but When I look in the mirror I associate my colour as blonde/ light brown, probably just the camera angle and light. No one at work has said I have ginger hair!


well thats cos your ginger and no fcuker at work talks to you !!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

hmm walked into that cooking some beef burgers as we speak and pint of milk as a snack! Protein, protein , protein hehe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well fcuk me your ginger... Thread closed pmsl !!!


Nought wrong with being ginger ... at least he still has hair ! (mind you at his age he should have :lol: )


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't think there was a lot wrong with your form judging from those Vids. As Tass says on the bench make sure your back is arched as that will help pushing the bar up. There was a bit of a wobble on the last reps , but I think this is normal when you are hitting your limits , I find my right arm is slightly weaker than my left.

With regards the squats, you go just below parallel which is fine , I try to go a little deeper on the warm ups and then for the working sets (ie max weights) I go just below parallel. I did notice you tend to look straight ahead , I would be looking somewhere mid position between the window sill and the floor making sure the weight was on my heels .

The important elements are consistency training week in week out, making sure your form is spot on, and if form goes out because you are trying to lift too much then deload and get the form correct and just increase gradually. I'll take a look further back now to see what your training plan is like, but given you've got some of the big guns following you (Flinty and Mingster et al ... ) I'm sure they would have commented on anything that reeks of the ad-hoc.

And remember :- It's a marathon not a sprint, and everyone has different strengths and some muscles respond more quickly then others , don't be impatient.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rolla said:


> So confused reading this journal lol. I admire your motivation and drive but you have to slow down and take advice onboard. Ive been going to the gym for 2 and a half years now progressing from 10.5st @ 6ft 3" to 16.4st. I have people who are new to the gym which I train up (teach them good form, excercises to do, gym basics, do's and don'ts!) and they always think they are going to move up very quickly and lift the world - It just doesnt happen. I try to explain to them that its a marathon and not a race, but they never listen and find out the hard way or lose interest when they find out they arent tanked in a month or two. It is its like building a house, you have to have firm foundations or it will all come tumbling down... hence the expression learn to walk before you run.
> 
> The best lesson to be learnt in the gym is its always form over weight. If you are hitching you need to drop weight or your going to do some serious and perhaps irreparable damage.
> 
> I havent read all of this or all of the replys, so I appologise if about 100 people have written something similar. Good luck bro, hope you smash some of those targets.


Good advice .... !!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Is going training tomorrow for some Deadlifting can't actually wait. With the inclusions of calf raises leg press and light chest work, and bicep work. Light benchpress to.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Is actually wondering whether to go tonight instead?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

If you feel motivated and in the zone then go tonight !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sup Guys,

My session changed on arrival of the gym!

Just did upper back lower back and leg work.

Basically did some warm up stretches. Really working on Speed deadlifts!

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x5 on 140kg

I mean to be honest these were all pretty easy tbh apart from last 140 1x5 although still in one nice movement and it was going up pretty quick excuse the punt.

Didn't bother with BenchPress.

Then went onto Leg Press 1x15 on 150kg

1x10 on 190kg plus runner

1x10 on 190kg plus runner

Drop set 1x8 on 140kg

Then did some Hamstring Curls 3 sets:

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg my legs killing by this time.

Then did a couple of sets of 10 on rope pulls behind next at a reverse angle with 30kg just to isolate my upper back etc etc.

1x10 on 40 hand forward seated pull downs.

All in all very happy with this. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Only did heavy squat 2 days ago, and only did heavy deads 6 days ago so. Next weekend Sunday 7 Days Rest with possibly 1 heavy and lift bench and squat session next week.. The weekend I will try get videos and get 1x5 on 150kg

If that goes up easy which will be tough, I might go and try 160 try to triple it for 3 reps.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope to get videos next week anyhow. All some good lifts.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Christmas Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Happy Christmas Matt


X2


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/160283-try-out-www-myprotein-co-uk.html


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> X2


x3


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

Today went training and was NO were near as Strong. As Friday session! But did cycle to gym and cycle Yesterday 18.8 miles plus a 14 hour Shift.

But anyhow went as follows:

SQUATS:

Warm Up sets:

Bar 20kg 1x10

1x10 on 40kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x2 on 100kg felt so ****ing heavy today really disappointed with myself as I don't understand why one day I can do 2 on 10kg more?!  :confused1:

Then repeated and again felt heavy 1x2 on 100kg.

Then did some assistant work for my Legs.

*Leg Extensions:*1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

Then went onto calf raises:

1x20 on 100kg calf raises plus bodyweight

1x10 on 100kg calf raises plus BW

Then finished my compound exercises:

1x10 on 50kg Benchpress

1x10 on 50kg Benchpress

1x10 on 50kg Benchpress

Hamstring Curls:

1x10 on 5 Plates

1x10 on 6 plates

1x3 on 8 plates

Then finished with Leg Press

1x15 on 200kg Plus Runner

1x15 on 200kg plus Runner.

All in all very upset that I didn't meet my squat expectations today. It's like something shooting me in the heart.

Lets Hope the Weekend I can achieve some better squats. :crying:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up too much about your squats ... sometimes it happens ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

seems a very odd layout for your routine mate ??? any reason for this ??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> seems a very odd layout for your routine mate ??? any reason for this ??


What you mean doing all that assistant leg work?

Or the way I have wrote it?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> What you mean doing all that assistant leg work?
> 
> Or the way I have wrote it?


the order its in ???? chest legs chest etc ??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i thought that first set of exercises were squats? or was i wrong?

but yeah, seems strange to do chest in the middle. would have done your leg/calf work first, then knock some bench work out


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Squats were the first thing I did yes correct have I not made it clear I will edit my workout to make this more understanding.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I will Remember this I do take all feedback serious and will work on it! I must admit that cyclying 18.8 miles is first time I have cycled in probably 6 months, and first time in my life I have cycled that far and that was only Monday. I will try and re-think a training plan. I did do squats first,but you get your good and bad days of course I understand this totally, body is probably not fully recovered.

When do people think I should do my next session Squats and Bench?!

I am going to leave my deadlifts until next Wednesday or something.

I will be estatic when I can get 5 set 1x5 on 120kg on Squat unequipped/:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am still a novice!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

whats your days/routine look like at the moment matt? or do you just wing it and do what you feel?

sorry if you've only just mentioned before


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well Paul,

I train 3 Times a week.

Two Squat Sessions and three bench sessions. ( Squats 1 heavy 1 light generally)

(BenchPress 2 light 1 heavy)

3rd Session is deadlifts usually Saturday. Every 7 Days Not sure this is right!

TBH I Need someone to set me up a Proper training plan within the 5x5 routine.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

stronglifts 5x5 is a good set up, but i think you started with something like that at the start didnt you?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You could always try Rippetoes Starting Strength ... 3 times a week on atwo routine cycle ... eg 1st week A B A 2nd week B A B ... and so on ..

http://weightliftingroutines4muscle.com/rippetoes-starting-strength-program-explained will give you an idea ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You could always try Rippetoes Starting Strength ... 3 times a week on atwo routine cycle ... eg 1st week A B A 2nd week B A B ... and so on ..
> 
> http://weightliftingroutines4muscle.com/rippetoes-starting-strength-program-explained will give you an idea ....


dont like that much, squat, bench and deads all in one..

stronglifts at least help the load by going squat, bench, row and squat, overhead press and deads


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

From what I've read ya doing fine mate.

Keep lifting for ya goals


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just completed my first round of Stronglifts 5x5 and I'm a fan. Going to try a strength/hypertheropy routine next for a while.

Would defiantly do it again.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Off to the Gym in a few hours for a deadlifting session looking forward to it!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Chaps.

Good Start some **** at the gym has stole my liquid Chalk.

Anyhow down to the session.

Didn't feel to bad today but didn't seem so strong for some reason. :confused1:

*31/11/12*Deadlifts as Follows:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x5 on 130kg

1x1 on 150kg I probably had more in me but it felt ****ing hard for some reason! :cursing: Did 1x4 quiet easy in that recording not long ago so I can only assume I am over training it what do people think?

Then did a Quick set of Ez- bar curls 1x10 on 25kg

Did Some Hack Squats:

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

Then Finished with some isolation upper and lower back work.

3x10 on 30kg Seated pully1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

Then did Seated pull downs:

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

Then finished with warm down Hyper Extensions to do my v part of the lower back.

1x20

1x20. Really feeling this by the end! Basically did probably 50 minute session, bitterly disappointed with my deadlifting sessions I can only put it down to over training, Because a few weeks back I did 1x4 quiet easy when I got that recording up with my brother, So I can not of got weaker.

Perhaps I should do it every 10 Days?!

What do people think I would like to know people's ideas on this. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Dont worry about it, it could be anything m8, not eating the same before gym, fatigue or any number of things.

As long as you felt it was a good workout its all that you need, by the sounds of it you was feeling it at the end so all's good.

Good session, Keep cracking m8y


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

as dave said, could be a number of things. one thing which i've noticed this week for myself is, time of day i train.

i'm ****e early, i perform much better after i've had a full days food inside me. might be all in my head, but i feel alot better walking into the gym with a belly full.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Paul,

I mean I hit the gym at like 10am or something around this.

But the more I train the harder I train and the more effort I put into it!

So serious that I didn't drink any alcohol last night.

I will nail my targets as soon as I can. BY the time I'm 20 in March I seriously want to have nailed 180kg on Deadlift and 120 on Squat for sure. Preferably for 5 on each but this is probably over optimistic.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Paul,
> 
> I mean I hit the gym at like 10am or something around this.
> 
> ...


i'd imagine you'll have them both nailed chap. you seem like your comfortable repping them deads (not me, i hit a heavy single then increase then weight, lol) so as you say, keep at it, eat big and train big, then you'll be giving your brother some tips 

you planning on competing this year then?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I was going to yeah definitely this year coming.

There are a few Single Lift comps coming up, which I have been eyeing up. In the Junior's.

IN the 90kg Class, The Standards are as follows: 185kg deadlift. 165kg Squat. 110kg Bench The if I wanted to do all three lifts Qualifying total is quiet a respectable 460kg. Which is not as easy as one might think.

I'll let you know, as long as I keep training hard and I improve then I'll definitely be having ago in this potentially depening how I get on in the next 5 - 6 weeks 2012 West Midlands Loud & Proud

The British Single lift Championships in Febuary potentially depending on how my lifting comes on I would like a butcher's at that comp.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> as dave said, could be a number of things. one thing which i've noticed this week for myself is, time of day i train.
> 
> i'm ****e early,* i perform much better after i've had a full days food inside me*. might be all in my head, but i feel alot better walking into the gym with a belly full.


 :lol: sorry mate this made me chuckle XX


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Josh What do you mean by this Split and of Variety of deadlifting?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

joshnow said:


> diffrent types deadlifting-
> 
> weakness at bottom of deadlift-deficit deadlift , do 3 weeks of deadlifting stood on 6" platform-this will build speed off the floor
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much

So Josh mine is the about knee or tiny below to lock out so you think do 3 weeks of this continuously yeah? Off What Pin Whole 2?

And if so what sort of weight should I start to working up?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thank you very very much
> 
> So Josh mine is the about knee or tiny below to lock out so you think do 3 weeks of this continuously yeah? Off What Pin Whole 2?
> 
> And if so what sort of weight should I start to working up?


matt re read it m8 he posted inches of height to pull from and weights to start at ....

take a tape measure .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Chaps,

Today did quite a nice session felt good got abit of a sweat on etc grand stuff here's my Workout:

*02/1/12*

Squats:

1x10 on Bar

1x8 on 40kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x5 on 100KG this is the heaviest I went today but it seriously felt pretty easy to say the least was really happy, I definitely think on my 20th Birthday I'll nail 120kg x 5 or 3 on squat, and 180 Deadlift hopefully for reps.

Then Did some Isolation work on my Glutes and Hams.

Hamstring Curls 1x10

1x10 on 7 plates

1x10 on 7 plates

* Light BenchPress (Close Grip)*

1x20 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg Nice pump on the tri's by the end and felt abit of burning very satisfactory I felt:thumb:

Then Did Some more leg intensity and did Hack Squats

1x8-10 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

Then two Sets off Normal de- load 70kg 1x5

Finally Finished my Leg Workout with LEG PRESS

1x15 on 200Lbs

1x10 on 250lbs

Leg's ****ing were fatigued by the end.

1x10 on 40kg on Bicep Curl Machine, this seems 100's times easier than the normal bar.

ALL in all really happy and satisfied with my workout quiet happy.

Light squats mega reps on Wednesday and heavy Bench.

Can't Wait to be back in the Gym!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

if those leg press are decent depth ill eat my own knackers!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

They were as far as you can go. I'll bet you £20....

If I were you I'd give me it now!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Either that or You come training with me and I'll prove it! Not that I have anything to prove or lie about.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 I am not as weak as you think nor as you'd like.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd have a guess you were using the 50lb plates thinking they were 50kg but yeah be cool for you to show me next time I'm down with you. And I don't want you to be weak silly just gotta make sure your log is accurate otherwise you may be abit upset when you put 250kg on there and go for 10 deep reps in 3 months time :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> They were as far as you can go. I'll bet you £20....
> 
> If I were you I'd give me it now!


I also bet you a tenner you wouldnt be riding to work in a months time and guess what you lasted 1 day and you fell off on the way home :lol: :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I think I better check your right maybe they were are those Red Ones that are always on the Leg Press Pounds.?

Yeah I had five of those okay it must of been pounds LOL!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah you win they must be 50lb plates your right but thats pathetic that means I was only doing 250lbs plus runner so about 110kgs


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hahahaha sorry bigman :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah you win they must be 50lb plates your right but thats pathetic that means I was only doing 250lbs plus runner so about 110kgs


haha funny :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

But still it was after doing loads of sets of squats and a few hacks.

Training tomorrow Heavy Bench and light squats.

Can't wait.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> But still it was after doing loads of sets of squats and a few hacks.
> 
> Training tomorrow Heavy Bench and light squats.
> 
> Can't wait.


make sure you use the right plates


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wheres tonights update you slag?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I've dropped by as requested and had a skim read.

Your squat is far from a power squat - you need to take that back to the beginning and sort that out as you have obvious weak areas developed from doing it this way.

Feet wider, point the toes out a little more, weight to outside/heel of the foot, lower back tight as possible - push your gut into your belt.

Sit back and push the knees out, your shins do not want to travel forward/backward at all.

Come up the same way you went down - the knees should not fold inward.

Stop groaning on your bench press, you are releasing tightness when you do that - make the back tighter and control the weight on the way down using it to push your lats together.

As for the deadlift it is apparent your legs are weaker than your back - on the heavier set you extend your legs faster than the bar is actually travelling. This is the reason the lockout is harder work as you are robbing yourself of muscles to lift the weight.

No amount of rack pulls will fix this as it is a technical error that needs to be fixed ASAP - ego check, drop the weight and do it right.

As for the routine 5 x 5 it is a cracking routine but like any routine the body adapts and it should only be run for a fixed meso-cycle, 6-8 weeks is sufficient.

I would recommend sorting out your squat form and trying an eastern block volume routine such as Smolov to drill the squats into you - this will have the added benefit of strengthening your hips and legs for the deadlift too.

This is all a surface glance, there is so much you could be working on to talk about it all would take forever and a day - I strongly recommend finding a gym with competitive powerlifters at it and training with them.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> he's still cycling home, at this rate he's better off training for the tour de-france cant imagine cycling those distances and then training, progression suicide .


he only.did the cycle once and gave up...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay Session From Yesterday.

*
`4/01/12*

BenchPress.

1x10 on Bar

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

2x3 on 70kg

Tricep Pull downs:

Don't know the exact weight however varied from 5-10 plates doing varied Tricep Isolation work in corporated with my BenchPress to really try and maximise the workout.

Then did very minimum Bicep Work.

*Bicep Machine:*

2x10 on 40kg Just for the small adrenaline pump LOL

Then did some Shoulder and Pec dec work for chest, Don't like doing flies as they don't agree with my shoulder.

Pec Dec

2x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 50kg

Two Sets of Squats:

1x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 or something on 70kg

Then some shoulder Press,

Either 30-40kg two sets of 10.

2x10 on this.

All in all achieved what I wanted to so was good. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I've dropped by as requested and had a skim read.
> 
> Your squat is far from a power squat - you need to take that back to the beginning and sort that out as you have obvious weak areas developed from doing it this way.
> 
> ...


Matt, cheers for this advice fella, nothing better than someone that knows a hell of alot about the sport. The gym I go to does have powerlifters, but it's definitely seems to attract more bodybuilders that do those sorts of movements like. Also in regards to you about the deadlift my form has improved considerably, I will definitely do as you say though. Once again thanks for poping in man much appreciated.

:thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking forward to a hard deadlift and upper back workout tomorrow, possibly try get a video or two. Really really want to nail 1x5 on 150kg, easy ish, and if I can do this I may try 160 and get a good few on that.

We'll see how it goes!

Will post my 2012 New Targets soon, Once I have nailed the current ones.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay Woke up this Morning, after 8-9 hours sleep rare for me this, fresh as a daisy.

Breakfast:

Two Bacon egg Sandwhichs '4 bacon 2 egg'

Two Coffee's

Protein Shake, two scoops with ice cream. :thumb:

Vitamin C, Vitamin D

Daily Vitamins.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Eating all the fcking bacon are we!! better be some for when i get home!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Eating all the fcking bacon are we!! better be some for when i get home!!!


yeah, wardy needs all the grub to soak up the inevitable 16 pints tonight! :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today went to gym with my dad, we both got PBS and well beaten ones.

I did as Follows:

*Deadlifts:*

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x5 on 130kg

Then hit a PB and got recording absolutely nailed previous was 1x4 on 150kg however I did 160x2 with video

1x2 on 160kg I thought I could get 5 on this but clearly heavier than I thought. I weighed myself today and I am still 90kg.





 very minimul hitch but getting there. Pretty quick of floor againb considering.

1x10 on 90kg deadlift suicide hands forward speend work.

Leg Press:

1x10 on 100kg

1x10 on 125kg

1x10 on 175kg really hard at this stage.

Did abit of Bench Whilst waiting for my dad.

*Bench:*

2x10 on 30kg just for fun.!

Seated Pully: 2x10 on 55kg

1x5 0n 55kg

Seated Pull Downs:

2x10 on 40kg

Hyper- extensions:

1x10 with 10kg disk

repeat 1x10 with 10kg disk.

So all in All a happy workout. Not as strong as I thought on the deadlift.

My Next session will be light Squats Probably. With Bench doing 5x5.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work but looks like the hitch is back...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am now going to de- load and get that form, I think the isse with that was my right arm fecking moved outwards before I lifted, when it was tighter towards my body before it moved.

It will sort itself out definitely. I will go back down to work up again. Once my overall hip, legs and back get stronger, although can't be that much of issue because I hit it off the floor pretty quicl! :confused1:

I will try stay over the bar move and slowly clean it back and try control it slowly up,


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why do you train in jeans Matt..Isn't it uncomfortable?

Nice one on the PB :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Nice one on the PB :thumbup1:


X2 !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Why do you train in jeans Matt..Isn't it uncomfortable?
> 
> Nice one on the PB :thumbup1:


Yeah my jogging bottoms were not dry, I'll wear shorts next time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Excellent work mucka, flying up now!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Went to Gym Session today,

Started with the old Faithful, Squats, this went as planned.

warm Up

1x5 on 50kg

Thought after this stage I'd get straight to the core and do as intended 5x5 on 90kg on Squat.

*Squats:*

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 90kg Really really pleased this felt dam!! Good and didn't have to much of a sweat on at all. Really intent on keeping tight knee's out and getting proper technique and I'm 100% I achieved this so very thrilled. It felt easy anyhow which is good as there were a few spectators.

Went onto BenchPress, this was not as good at all, I can assume and put this down to over training which Quiet sure I've been doing with light sessions to near to going all in as it were, so must sort this especially as I'm doing alot of isolation movements which is effecting possibly my Benchpress as it's alot of tricep work.

Anyhow I did as follows:

*Benchpress**:*

Warm up:

1x5 on 50kg

Working Sets:

1x5 on 65kg not sure why I went this heavy but certainly de- loaded it quick as 5x5 was probably not do-able. 

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

I am clearly going to struggle with my Benchpress! :cursing:

Then did two sets of Leg Press:

1x10 on 100kg

1x10 on 125kg

Then finished with pull down cables double arm with 5 plates each side don't know what exercise this is called, but you feel it on pec's and shoulder and even upper back.

All in all a moderate session which almost went to plan.

Now I'm going to let my body recover and scoff this chicken curry


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good , great that you enjoyed the squats , they are a fantastic core exercise, anf 5x90 is a good score !. Concentrate on bench over any isolation work , again bench is core , but also keep in mind we all have weak areas ... and mine is bench , I still haven't managed 60kg after a year's training !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I can safely say you havent been over training bench I was hitting it heavy twice a week and some people train it 3 times a week so 1 light 1 heavy isnt over training it you are just weak at it :lol: No keep at it mate youll get it up (not that mines moving) but I did tell you if you were going to start 5x5 today on bench you shoulda started lower to leave room for progression like 55kg or so...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Make sure u do a good deal of tricep work to help with the pressing exercises chap, such close grip bench press, tricep pulldowns and dips


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Chaps Went training today.

Morning session felt pretty damn good this morning, and it clearly proved the case as I hit a PB on the Benchpress. I made sure I had someone behind me to lift off, which I don't think is cheating that was for last set anyhow.

Session as Follows:

BenchPress:

*Warm Up**:*

1x5 on 40kg

*Working Sets*:

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 65kg

Really really excited I ****ing nailed this, has been abit of a stubling point and has taken abit of time to actually get over not hitting this, and Monday Bench session was not great but today was a different story. Much Much Much stronger and it didn't feel too bad. This is a PB on the Benchpress for me 5x5 on 65kg the other thing is I really was ensuring I had good form finally got over this it probably was abit psychological as I had failed this before. 

All the Sets and reps were Paused and I had the arch continuous throughout the sets which I've struggled to do previous, and keep my lats' and shoulders glued to the bench and it really did help all of this getting extra drive after each paused rep once again really really happy I went to the gym today.

Assistance Work went as follows:

Pec Dec:

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 35kg

Skull Crushers, not done these for abit.

1x10 on 25kg

Cable Cross:

1x10 on 22.5kg

1x10 on 22.5kg

1x10 on 22.5kg

Then Finally finished with some Millary Press must say this felt quiet hard but good at same time, first time I've done this exercise.

1x10 on 20kg

1x6 on 20kg

Then a nice cycle home as a warm down!

ALL IN IN very pleased I went to the Gym. :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Like hell were they all paused I've seen you benching remember 

Nice work though


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well You'll eat your ****ing words then won't you I'll get a video next time.

Then we'll see won't we!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well You'll eat your ****ing words then won't you I'll get a video next time.
> 
> Then we'll see won't we!


not this again I seem to remember you saying something similar after your mega leg presses :whistling:

Doesnt matter anyway no need to pause on 5x5 stuff the session would take an eternity :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning All:

Power Breakfast:

8:55am

3 Boiled Eggs, and 3 pieces of toast. with (Olive) spread.

Two Coffee's

Protein Shake, Two Scoops with Milk.

Creatine tablets 2.

My Vitamins: Daily Vitamins, Vitamin C, Vitamin E.

Bacon Sandwhich.

Off to gym in about 1 hour time. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Back From the Gym pretty delighted as it happens:

*15/01/12*

Right I'm doing a a 6 week cycle of *Rack Pull's* [=#FF0000]*and **Deficits[*/COLOR], really listening to some well know advice from Certain people. I'm 100% this is going to show and prove by the end of 6 weeks on *Rack Pulls and Deficits * that I'll nail that bitch of a weight 180kg deadlift double bodyweight my target is 5 decent solid reps on this of the Floor.

I will get some video's up soon of these two exercises to show people how my technique and form is definitely was okay today which I am happy so down to what I did here it is: :thumb:

*Pin Whole Two Rack Pulls*:

1x5 on 100kg

1x8 on 120kg

1x8 on 150kg

1x3 on 170kg

1x3 on 180kg This was good felt ****ing hard though, but then again I suppose it should as I'm trying to peak for good few weeks, then had a break for 1 minute and tried again. Was doing it in one movement, but it was hard hence had to grit my teeth for the 3rd rep.

1x1 on 180kg tried to get this to lockout in an explosive manor which of course didn't feel explosive but it went up in one movement which was key to achieve. I am happy with this, I want to get to doing about 220-230 off pin two this is just middle to bottom of start of my knee so a good solid long movement, really does test your upper back and traps, certainly did mine when I finished with the rack pull's.

So basically achieved what I wanted in first session of RackPulls.

Then went onto my Deficits on floor standing on a 4-5inch block of wood, good these did feel real hard. Feeling on the Quads and traps etc, decided to do these suicide.

1x5 on 60kg (Suicide all these were)

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 110kg Felt Hard on the deficit block 4-5 inches.

Shock to System definitely, alot alot harder than I thought, probably because A just started this excerise and B I extended myself on the Rack Pulls.

Basically was happy with this content on keeping form, and really ensuring I was over the bar, because as people have told me I can see why these could be dangerous on the back.

My goal is to hit up to 140kg-160 on this 4-5 inch deficit, for only 3 to 5 reps one set, then I'll know I am getting alot fecking stronger because these are much much harder than doing directly off the floor.

Two Examples off proving this a guy on another forum finally nailed 190kg on the deficit I am using for 1 and he did 232.5kg in a comp recently. ,my dad built to 140-150kg deficit and he pulled 200kg off floor, doing this and rack pulls, so proof is in the pudding.

Then went onto my assistant work:

*Seated Pully:[/*B]

1x10 on 45kg

1x10 on 45kg

1x10 on 45kg

*Seated Pull Down:[/**B] (Alotweaker on these)* 

*
*

*
1x6 on 50kg*

*
1x10 on 40kg*

*
*

*
Hyper Extensions for the lower v part of back*

*
*

*
3x10 on BW.*

*
*

*
Then Finally finished with **Bent Over Rows**:*

*
*

*
1x5 on 40kg*

*
1x5 on 40kg*

*
1x3 on 40kg*

*
*

*
Guy kindly pointed out my form was abit off " Fecking hell mate don't do them like that you'll knacker your back", I thought thanks for the input mate!*

*
*

*
So de- loaded 1x5 on 30kg to finish my session Probably did about a 1 hour 10 min session abit longer than normal, but doing it at a casual pace, not rushing from it. Really happy with this though Won't be doing bench or Squats until Tuesday. *

*
*

*
I am trying other things to target my weaknesses, as said perhaps next week I'll get some Video's up on here. For my next deficit and rack session next Sunday.*

*
*

*
Perhaps try get some on the Bench and Squat too, when I'm trying to go for a PB, Can't wait to next hit the gym anyhow. *

*
*

*
Roll on Tuesday!* :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

No update from Tuesday??

You up the gym today Moggs? Ill be goin straight from work if you're goin round that time??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay Chaps,

Did session with my Brother today was not a bad session not great!

did as follows:

Warm Up Sets:

1x5 on 20kg Bar.

1x5 on 40kg

Working Sets:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg






Then did Just Bench Press:

Warm Up Sets:

1x5 on Bar 20kg

1x5 on 40kg

Working Sets:

1x5 on 66kg

1x5 on 66kg

1x5 on 66kg

1x5 on 66kg

My Bro thought that could of got another set possibly, but still didn't bother to many numpies at the gym tonight.

Looking forward to the morning sessions Next Week though. :thumb:

Didn't bother with any assistance tonight, but did about 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent technique Matt


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Excellent technique Matt


I thought so too !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

who was that moron recording you sideways :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> who was that moron recording you sideways :whistling:


Yeah, tosser !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> who was that moron recording you sideways :whistling:


You mean he wasn't doing horizontal squats ? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning Chaps.

Started the Morning with my high Protein Power Breakfast.

Protein Shake (2 scoops) with water

Bacon rolls 2 of,

Cerel, Honey Nut Shreddie Wheat.

1 can of Tuna (Sunflower Oil)

2 Coffees

Vitamins: Vit C, Vit E, Daily Vit

Can't decide whether to go training today or not for my Deadlift's and Rack Pulls, Did want to get video's but my Dad has taken camera Back.

What do People think?

I and not sore, and feel really up for it and fresh! :confused1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

At your age , if you feel like it , go for it !

Shame about the camera , would have been good to see if your deads and racks are to the same standard as your squats (I'm sure they will be ! )


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Yeah went training today which was a massively.

Today was really a bad session really concerned but now I've got a squat routine, deadlift and bench I'll nail those bitches.

Did as follows:

1x5 on 80kg

1x3 110kg

1x2 110kg

1x3 on 150kg

1x1 on 170kg like my life was on the line.

1x1 fail on 190kg Failed got almost to lockout, was just really really weak today. Very disappointing:cursing:

However 6 days before I did 1x3 on 180kg not so bad so ****ing annoying.

Some prat did 2 reps on my set just to not sure prove a point, funny he didn't find it easy and I wondered why he injured his back before LOL.

Deficits.

1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 100kg

Did 5 on 120 not so bad. But I am looking forward to hard routine.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What did you do yesterday then??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello All,

Been a while since I've updated my blog but you'll all be pleased I'm still here!

Yesterday's Session with my new Routine MadCow 5X5

30/01/12

*Bench Press**[/**B]*

*
*

*
Warm Up Sets:*

*
*

*
1x 5 bar *

*
1x5 25kg*

*
*

*
**Working Sets:*

*
1x5 40kg*

*
1x5 50kg*

*
1x5 54kg*

*
1x5 58kg*

*
1x5 62kg I must add these were close grip bench felt really good and easy. Worked up top set starting light and slowly make small increments so by week 4 I'm around my current 5 1rm.*

*
*

*
*

*
Did some Tricep Pull Overs behind Neck*

*
1x10 on 12kg*

*
1x10 on 12kg*

*
1x10 on 12kg*

*
*

*
Then onto my Squats was looking forward to these as I've decided to go closer because (a) I find it easier and (* B) * I have been getting some undesired pain in my knees. Don't want to feck my knees up at my age.*

*
*

*
**Squats[/**B]*

*
*

*
Warm Up:*

*
1x10 bar*

*
1x5 25kg*

*
*

*
Working Sets:*

*
*

*
1x5 50kg*

*
1x5 60kg*

*
1x5 68kg*

*
1x5 72kg*

*
1x5 80kg*

*
*

*
These Squats were really really easy, felt very nice feet close together.*

*
*

*
Bent Over Rows*

*
*

*
1x5 25kg*

*
1x5 20kg*

*
1x5 35kg*

*
1x5 45kg*

*
1x5 50kg this actually also felt reasonably easy.*


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did a session today:

Went as planned and disciplining myself and sticking to exactly what my ModCow Routine says,

Week one, day two.

Squats:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 74kg

1x5 74kg ( Did 1x10 instead of doing 2x5 on 74kg)

*Incline Bench:[/**B]*

*
*

*
1x5 25kg*

*
1x5 35kg*

*
1x5 45kg*

*
1x5 50kg*

*
*

*
Deadlifts ( Deficit 3-4 inches did these all Hands Forward)*

*
*

*
1x5 on 85kg*

*
1x5 on 95kg*

*
1x5 on 105kg*

*
1x5 on 115kg Top set deficit Hands Forward. Very Happy with this, as it actually felt damn easy really.*

*
*

*
Once I can get to 140-150kg on this deficit I'll really be looking at 190 at proper gym and on the floor and normal bar, The weight is much closer in the garage so the weight is dead.*

*
*

*
Glad I've finally got the routine sorted I know good gain's are to come from it.*

*
* :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes Madcows has a good reputation but as Joshnow says you must stick to the routine, gains will happen if everything else is in place (such as diet !)


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today I'm training will report on it abit later.

Breakfast consisted of:

Bowl of Porridge

Protein Shake

2 Coffee's

Bacon Sandwhich.

Museli.

Looking forward to my session later.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay Chaps,

Had a decent session did what I wanted and will be increasing it next week.

Squats Warm Ups:

1x5 25kg

1x5 40kg

Working Sets:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 88kg Damn easy and good sinking to floor depth also, Had my Dad watching in just to make sure depth was good etc etc... :thumb: Will be doing garage training for about a month or so, But it's difficult with Squats even though I've got it blocked up I'm doing partial squats just lifting it of ready to squat but I guess at least it makes it harder so when I go to the gym it will be easier. :confused1:

Bench Warm UP

1x5 25kg Didn't bother too much as already feeling warm.

Working Sets:

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 68kg Not too bad not real easy.

Bent Over Rows: PB today.

1x5 30kg

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 54kg PB

1x8 drop set 40kg

Then did my assistance:

3x8 on 10kg Bicep Curls.

3x8 Tricep extensions.

Happy with this anyhow. Next weeks coming by week 5-6 in this routine I want to really really try hit 110kg for 5 top set then I'll be getting somewhere. Only on week one on the Routine but I'm loving it!

Good session all in all.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope you have a list of workout updates for us! You've started MADCOW and gone quiet on us whats that about you mule??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Chaps,

I know it's been along time. Deadlifts today, with Bent Over rows and power cleans.

Deadlifts 3-4 inch deficit.

1x5 100kg

1x5 110kg

1x5 125kg

1x4 145kg 4th was abit dodgy, but 3 very decent reps, thought maybe 5 was there but maybe abit optimistic. This is definitely My limit on deficits though, but I am getting much stronger so happy.

I did 1x5 a few weeks back when dad was watching but that was easy on the deficit 145kg felt fecking hard but it went well, wish I had got video but will upload some soon. :thumb:

But this is a Huge PB for me. 125x5 was a pb last weak, however this was easy. Deficit deadlifts are so much harder, I am looking forward to my week off, As I will be testing and getting a video at the proper Gym, to see if I've finally nailed double bodyweight 180kg. I am massively confident I can do it now! My dad did 150x2 out there on deficit and pulled 200 at the gym, in good normal deadlift style he could of done more on deficit but it's definitely 30 kg harder in my opinion.

Power Shrugs,

3x5 25kg

2x5 40kg

Bent Over Rows:

1x5 on 48kg

1x5 on 48kg

1x5 on 48kg

1x5 on 48kg

1x5 on 48kg Just stayed light on this as I went for it on deficit deads.

About a 35 minute session more than adequate and I'm exhausted after it! Now looking forward to a nice curry.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope you've not been slacking !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh I see how it is don't post up your crap workouts only when you smash a PB :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yesterday Session with my Dad:

18/02/12

Squats : 1x5 25kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

Just light stuff Yesterday with my dad.

Did some bench of incline very very steep incline

Bench Press.

5x5 working up to 50kg just for the pump effect.

Some curls

2x5 40kg

1x3 50kg very Strict!

Bent Over Rows

5x5 working up to 1x5 top set on 60kg pretty easy, however my dad was doing it with 90kg. The old sod.

Just ticking over with the deadlifts However next week I will be trying for a PB on deficit 2 weeks before I go to the gym, before my Birthday, as I am seriously hoping for 180kg-190 pull Hoping I must stress! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a light session for you Matt innit?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yesterday Session with my Dad:
> 
> 18/02/12
> 
> ...


Hate inclines ... always felt very unsafe .... so why are you going light at the moment ? or have I missed something?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Hate inclines ... always felt very unsafe .... so why are you going light at the moment ? or have I missed something?


because he`s a weak ginger cnut :lol:

think hes building up to a pb in couple weeks .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> because he`s a weak ginger cnut :lol:
> 
> think hes building up to a pb in couple weeks .


He has a bad sesh and then calls it a light sesh 

Good luck with the 180+ pull Moggs youll have to let me know whenya going for it come down record ya


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay guys, long rest to recover damn it ****ing worked.

So happy I feel like drinking a bottle of vodka. Session today Heavy bench and deads.

Did Bench first:

Warm Up: 1x5 25

Working Sets:

1x5 40kg

1x5 48kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 65.2kg

1x5 70kg pb on the garage bench about 4 inches narrower though so it's definitely harder. 

1x3 72kg PB really ****ing happy. after last set so pretty fatigued by this time. 

Most happy about deadlifts more than anything. God I'd love a vodka, I will definitely get a recording soon at the gym of a few lifts.

1x5 100kg

1x5 110kg

1x5 120kg

1x1 160kg 3-4 inch deficit, ****ing me I'm HAPPY I TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Bent over rows:

3x5 I think 50kg

2x5 60kg

then did a few sets of short reps of power clean with 50kg pretty easy .

Never managed anywhere near this and it wasn't hitched either. definitely getting stronger and I can safely say I can do 180kg because deficit deads are much harder. People always do less on the deficit than the normal deadlift.

I will be ticking over on the deadlift now. SO happy about this. It was hard but it wasn't as hard as I thought my mum found it hard to bare the noise, and the thought of me lifting near 400lbs on the deficit.

I am now definitely 90% I can do 180kg on dead of the deck normally.

Looking forward to my next session!

My best session Fantastic stuff, Now looking to eat lots of protein.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one Matt !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welldone Moggsy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right first time in a month, went back to old faithful bob's

Light bench and Heavy squats today.

Squats Warm Up sets:

1x5 bar

1x5 40kg

Work Sets:

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 100kg easy

1x5 100kg not too bad either. Had a very short rest then went for a second set of 5 on 100 not too bad was abit tough.

Took 130kg off the Squat stand went about 4-5 inches with it just to get use to the weight. didn't feel too heavy but that was probably because I wasn't trying to squat it! 

Back felt abit dodgy from Heavy cleans, bent over rows and Deficit deads from Wednesday so only Thursday and Friday rest which is not enough for me so might start doing both lifts on same day.

Then did Decline Bench:

1x5 40kg

1x5 40kg

1x5 40kg

1x5 40kg

1x5 40kg

Then did Bent over rows:

3x5 40kg

Then a few singles on 60kg Power cleans.

So about a 35 minute session or 40 minute more than long enough I was gasping after anyhow.  :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session by the looks of it ... well done!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Did my Cardio today as I was bored.

Cycled Ash to Guildford, so around total of just about 20 miles. Not particularly tired at all which is a good sign. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right chaps,

Really happy I trained today, felt real good! Although my bottom half was ****ing aching like hell my motivation and determination got me through the pain. Won't be training now until saturday when I will get some video's hopefully nailing 1rm PB's on the Deadlift and BenchPress.

Today was purely upper back traps and Benchworkout.

*Bench:*

Warmup Up

1x5 25kg close Grip.

Work sets:

1x5 45kg

1x5 53kg

1x5 63kg

1x5 68kg

1x5 72kg PB :thumb: 9 I must Stress it's much tougher in the garage as the Bench is very very narrow, about 5-6 inch's in width. I am definitely confident Saturday I could be doing 90kg which I would be happy with. Pretty pathetic but least it's a kilo or so or about bodyweight on my weakest lift.

And I've not come from any sports before I started training. End of March will be 5 months training hard for me.

Skull crushers:

2x10 on 25kg

Incline Bench:

1x5 45kg

1x5 45kg

Bent -Over Rows

1x3 70kg Felt actually ****ing Hard :cursing: very tired from cycle on sunday and heavy squats saturday, and that deadlift session from Weds. Sure I can get 5 on this when fresh.

few Power cleans With 50kg.

My target has got to be getting to 90kg-100kg on Bent over rows and Power Cleans which is ****ing hard bodyweight plus in my case. Then My deadlift will fly up because My legs are ****ing strong just got to improve the trap and upper back area.

But all in all happy with today's workout.

Can't wait until Saturday session! 

Meanwhile I'm going to eat lots of food and protein and recover for fully for then.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session  well done !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright chaps went to gym today for PB's:

Very disappointed all round to be honest, especially with deadlifts these were bad only did 170kg

Warm Up:

1x3 40kg

1x3kg 50kg

PB's: 3 Video's to Follow:

Attempt One: 1x75kg






Attempt two: 1x 85kg

Attempt Three 1x 90kg Bodyweight plus 2 kgs.






Not particularly happy with this either tbh.

So all in all I am not that happy with my deadlift progress really would hope to be pulling 190-200kg by now 170 in my opinion is ****ing ****. :cursing:

Wanted 3 figures. 

Deadlifts: 100kgx2

120kgx2

160kgx1 Didn't get vid as it Equalled PB.

170kg x1 Got a PB 10kg increase very unhappy with this as I thought I might of got 180 plus minimum. Got a Video of 170kg anyhow.

170kgx1 Didn't bother going for more for obvious reasons.

I am seriously considering doing just Power Cleans, Bent over rows which I am currently doing, and adding cleans, and rack deadlifts from pin 2 which will work on my weak point. (Lockout)

My Squat and Bench seriously are flying up with this routine but deadlifts are not?!

What do people think Should I drop Floor deadlifts, and do Power Cleans, Shrugs, Rack Deads pin 2 and Bent over rows instead for say 6-8 weeks two months people's advice on this would be appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Apologises can't seem to upload two vids one of 170kg deadlift but I will try sort it asap. But got my bench ones up! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

first off your trackies you look like you sh1t yourself .

then your bench tech its way off mate .

and why are you doing max effort singles ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

10/10 for trying but who said `down - press` was that you ?

like ive kept saying all along a plan is needed and needs to be stuck to for 1 simple reason my training partner for example can deadlift 310kg at 16.5 stone however it has taken him 16 years to get that because he has no plan i will smash that within 4 years of training im aiming for -3 .

i understand your keen but being keen is great as long as your not stupidly keen , i would say back to the drawing board and follow a program and diet 100% to the T or your goal of a junior record will never happen .

im not trying to be a dick im simply being honest with you .

like i said on fb watch andy bolton & dr squat and dave tate videos learn about periodisation training absorb the info out there waiting for you , put it to good use and smash those records .

good luck .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes,

Your totally right, it takes time and I am happy for that to be the case. Now I've started cycling to work it's all good. There is absolutely no need to rush, Tomorrow I will be writing up my dietry intake, and have a plan accordingly to what food I eat etc etc. My diet is not as strict as it should be I agree.

Just out of interest who is your friend that can deadlift 310kg that is pretty mega, is he in the 110kg class? :innocent:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes I will stick to the Routine I am doing which is a pure case of Squats, deadlifts, Bent over rows, and Benchpress, and Incline Benchpress,

With the list of assistances you have to do.

That was me that said that, just wanted to do at least one strict.

I need to keep my arch right up, legs as far back as possible also.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the self commands :lol: I thought you were sticking to MADCOW moggs? Like Ewen says you need to stick to something cut out the bicep work and other poxy stuff and squat 3 times a week if possible. You should still be able to make some good steady progress as you've not been training long.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Chaps,

Some might call me stupid, some might call me keen, whatever it was I went training today!

Today was purely upper back and Squat session (Heavy). Felt good and damn strong today. It is my last session as I am going away for 6 days until I am back so I can get well rested, and BOB owed me a session.

Cycle to Gym is about 3 mile so didn't waste much time warming up.

Squats:

1x5 Bar

Work Sets:

1x5 75kg

1x10 on 95kg is actual PB.

1x5 on 105kg about a 30 second rest then same again.

1x5 on 105kg Was tough but not as hard as thought. 

Drop set

1x5 90kg Felt fecking fatigued by this point, so it's clear I worked hard with great intensity.

My Bench and Squat's are massively improving, rapid progress compared to my Deadlift Saturday, but I am putting that down to a bad day. Did't use a leko bar, so couldn't grip it as well. "YAWN" I love my book of excuses.

Really enjoying the squat because I am getting alot stronger on it!

Bent Over Rows:

1x5 60kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 60kg

I tell you these were tough but also PB.

Then did a tiny bit of CardioVascular work not particularly necessary but why not.

10 minute level 14 Stationary Bike.

1x10 Half Stack on Hamstring Curls.

1x10 on 5 plates.

Then finished with Seated Pully.

1x10 40kg

1x10 40kg

1x30 Sit ups.

1x10 Leg Raises.

So Probably a 1 hour session or a tad over, but lots of stretching out after, so shouldn't ache too much as said going away so that will be me resting for 5-6 days straight now!

:thumb:

LOL Starting to Dislike the Deads lol as this is slowest progress.

I wouldn't mind mixing Body Building and Powerlifting like my old man did in his prime.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Squats are going better. Why you having 30 second rest between top set though? Defeating the object a bit there take atleast 2-3 mins rest and prepare for next set.

Didn't you listen to dad when he was talking about PL/BB saying if he had concentrated on one or the other he would have done a lot better as opposed to cutting up for shows then going back to PLing etc...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

How accurate is that Josh, because I put in what I did on 72.5kg x5 and It says 1rm I should be able to do, 82kg, however I did 72.5kg x 5 on a harder bench and as you can see on my video, I pressed 90kg.

Not sure how these calculators can be entirely accurate but at least it gives a guideline I suppose.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

To be fair mate your techniques better than mine!!!

Still laughing at your mum filming you and the knee wrap round your waist!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I am working hard atm. Really want to nail a record or two. My Bench and Squats are going great atm.

Deadlift not so, but I'll try targetting my weaknesses.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> How accurate is that Josh, because I put in what I did on 72.5kg x5 and It says 1rm I should be able to do, 82kg, *however I did 72.5kg x 5 on a harder bench and as you can see on my video, I pressed 90kg.*Not sure how these calculators can be entirely accurate but at least it gives a guideline I suppose.


You've jus said it was a harder bench you did the 5rm on and an easier bench and better bar for your 90kg 1rm so you've just answered your own question you dinlo


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right off to gym today mid- morning after my delivery.

Breakfast was as follows:

Bacon and egg sandwhich.

2 coffee's

Cereal, museli.

Protein Drink 2 scoops.

Vitamins. Vit c, Vit E, Daily vitamins.

Will post workout later on.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

there better be some bacon left for Friday!! I've gotta day off so I'll be having a lie in and will want a bacon sarny


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Not normal routine for me today had an afternoon session!

Did Bench, and Speed Deadlifts.

Bench Warm Up:

1x5 Bar

Work Sets:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 65kg

1x5 67.5kg

1x5 Fail on 75kg Only managed 1x3. Just seemed pretty fatigued all round really. I suppose it's still a PB relatively speaking. I will try getting 1x5 75kg on Bench at the weekend.

Assistance:

Tricep Pull Downs: 10x4 on 8 plates. Not sure of weight, but enough resistance to really get a burn and pump up.

Skull Crushers

1x10 on 25kg

Incline Bench (On Smith Machine):

1x5 50kg

1x5 50kg

1x3 50kg fecked again and just so fatigued.

Speed Deadlifts:

1x5 90kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 100kg

1x5 100kg

1x5 100kg

I wish this weight could fly up as quick. :confused1:

These were flying relatively quick off floor with tight form which was good they felt good but then it's only what about 60% of my 1rm so it should be. But I didn't intend to push it more so objective achieved with these todays.

Looking Forward to Friday.

Bench Press And Heavy Squats Hopefully I will get what I will be aiming for on both of these Friday, I'll do my assistances also then.

Do any people here do there Assistances on a different day, reason I say is Andy Bolton does this he says to get maximum effect. Have people considered it?

About a 30 Minute session best bit was not having to pay! HAHAHA:thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good session. Oh you chattin to Andy Bolton now too  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

No watching his youtube lectures you numpty.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> No watching his youtube lectures you numpty.


Oh thought you mighta bombarded him with emails or something till he came and trained withya :rolleye:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't want to train with anyone like him. I prefer training on my own. That is the best form of training in my opinion.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, Okay Considering Gym today for some Cardio and Heavy Squats.

Breakfast.

Pint of Milk. (Semi Skimmed) 190calories

Banana 1 143 Cal

Vitamin Supply 1000mg of Cod live oil, 1000mg of Glucosamine Sulphate, Vitamin C, Vit E, Daily Vit.

Protein Shake: 30gram of Creatine, MP Max Protein Total Gainer, unflavoured Protein. So in this Drink I've got myself about 60 grams of Protein. and 431 Calories.

4 Boiled Eggs, 2 pieces of Wholemeal bread with 2 coffee's.

Will crack on with Gym later.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

how have you eaten so much already ive only been gone for 30 minutes and you were in bed when i left lol... think your kcals are off but i wouldnt worry youre bulking so juat eat lots basically!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

BLUTOS said:


> If you want to be a weightlifter best advice is get along to an Olympic Weightlifting club, this video is old old school but shows how different weight lifting training is from strength/power/body-building training.


Great video that mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Gents,

Bench Press

*Warm Up*

1x5 bar

Work Sets:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 65kg

1x5 65kg

Tricep Pull Downs: 4x10 on 27.5kg

Dips: 2x10 BW

Squats:

1x5 Bar

1x5 50kg

Work Sets:

1x5 70kg

1x5 75kg

1x5 85kg

1x5 95kg These all felt fecking easy though even with the twinge, I mean now I could probably serious use 95 as a rep weight, I was seriously bombing up fast with it really happy. And I have a few KG's to put on before I am 90kg Weight about 87 today on the BRAND new scales at the gym!

Want to get up to about 95kg eventually even if say only 1/3 of it is muscle.

Stayed light, as back felt slightly twinged. But off Monday also so will do a heavy Squat and Bench Session then. So give me good good rest, and eat lots off food. Time to recover now! :thumb:

Assistances:

Seated Pully

3x10 35kg

2x10 45kg

1x10 on 60kg

Seated Pull Downs:

3x10 on 30kg

Staying rested until Monday now. When I will be going heavy on squats and Bench.

Much much stronger on these, I am desperate even if it's mostly bulk/ fat to get to 92kg I will be lifting considerably more. My target in a few years is to get 94-95kg off total muscle.

Fell uncomfortable at my current bodyweight, now going to shop to buy loads of junk sh1t to eat.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Mid Day Snack:

1pm:

Glass of 1 pint whole milk.

Glass of Rasberry and mango Juice

1/4 piece of Quiche

3 Pancakes, and Rasberries, Grapes, Strawberries, Onken Bio Yoghurt.

two pieces of WHolemeal toast with sardines.

Think a relatively high calorie and high protein snack.

Going to add 2 scoops of Max Protein, gainer, and 2 normal scoops of unflavoured protein.

Now time to enjoy.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What are you adding the protein too? 4 scoops in one sitting fckinghell :lol: and where did you get the pan cakes from I want some 

you're 6'2 you might aswell gun for a full 100kg top out the 100kg class no point having weight to spare so thats your target 100kg at 15% bf or less!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That happens to be my target too. I wish I could eat as much as ginger bolloks to get there though


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right,

Fantastic session today in the Garage, old Faithful. I had the mental attitude today to hit hard, and it's what I did, body recovered from Wedsnesday's session finally. It proved so to.

Speed Deficit Deadlifts, Heavy Bench. 

Bench Warm UP:

1x5 25kg

1x5 25kg

Work Sets:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 68kg

1x5 75kg

1x5 75kg (Wrist Wraps on) Massively chuffed with this BIG PB.

I Will definitely re- visit my Benchpress target by November this year as progress is fast very on this, and the Squats as this is fast. Deadlift is slightly slower although I am certain I have more in tank.

Deficit Deadlifts:

1x5 70kg Speed of lighting

1x5 70kg

3x5 80kg

1x5 90kg NO belt.

1x10 on 115kg really easy also lock out was mega quick and off floor happy as larry. Was getting exhausted as I am not use to any set of 10 on the deadlifts, constant tension. :thumb:

Bent Over Rows:

2x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 65kg

2x5 70kg This was fecking tough form off slightly will adjust abit, I find this movement easier with hands in the curl position rather than hand forward. :confused1:

So about a 45-50 minute session.

Now time for a Shake and scramble eggs. and two pieces of wholemeal toast.

Less of the ginger tass, you ape. haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right last session Today Back to Work tomorrow JOY!!!!!!!!!!

Squat and Incline Bench:

Warm Ups:

1x5 45kg

1x5 45kg

Work Sets:

1x5 75kg

1x5 85kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 95kg

1x5 110kg Think PB and this was out in Garage, thinner bar and weight closer off a lower stand to, Happy with this possibly another set in me very maybe, although back twinging, so STOP there!

Really happy with this felt great tbh considering the back ache, But going to well rest up now. Definitely getting stronger on the Squat!

Bench Steep Incline (CLOSE GRIP)

5x5 45kg

Assistance Tricep Pull Downs: 3x10

Chin Ups:

1x9

1x5

OHP:1x5 30kg

1x5 30kg

1x5 30kg

Quiet happy with this session was about 40 minutes not to tired after, as I will be cycling to work tomorrow after a Nice 9 day break 1 week.

Hopefully with this cycling this will improve my Powerlifting

Time for a Shake.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session and well done on the squats , and you were right to stop because of the twinge....


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok first session in awhile. Feeling like a start of a cold could be on it's way!

Bench WarmUP:

2x5 25kg

Work Sets:

1x5 55kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 68kg

1x5 75kg

1x5 80kg FAILED! Mum spotting me, only managed 1x3 80kg

1x3 80kg PB Much tougher narrow bench.

Incline Bench:

1x10 55kg

1x 5 55kg

Skull Crushers:

3x10 20kg

Follow up with tricep pulldowns.

3x10.

Speed Deficit Deadlifts:

1x5 90kg

1x5 100kg

1x5 125kg actually fecking pretty quick off floor.

1x5 145kg, Not with huge speed, however not mega tough and is a PB on the Deficit deadlifts previous best 140x5! Generally quiet happy with this session! :thumb:

Bent Over Rows:

5x5 50kg stayed light on his, as so fecking fatigued wanted to keep form tight.

As time is increasing I am wanting to do a bodybuilding more and more and therefore train more and with a routine.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> As time is increasing I am wanting to do a bodybuilding more and more and therefore train more and with a routine.


Hope this is a joke... You're built like a 10 deck of **** :lol: You can't be a bodybuilder training twice a week eating crap anyway so stick to powerlifting I think


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Gym today! IN garage.

Cycled almost 20 miles today, there and back to work!

Pretty tired but got energy to do a hour session.

Squats and Deadlifts today.

Squats Warm up

1x10 40kg

Work Sets:

1x10 75kg

1x5 85kg

1x10 95kg

1x10 95kg PB second set had a good 2 minute break before trying the second set to get my breathe back don't want a cardiac arrest like that footballer.

1x6 95kg Squats are feeling ****ing immensely strong serious delighted with this, the cycling to WORK! will hopefully definitely strengthen my ligaments up.

Deadlifts:

1x5 90kg

1x5 110kg

1x5 130kg deficts Probably had 10 in me very maybe but after knackering myself on the squat didn't want to explode. haha.

Really happy making good and strong progress.

Not sure next session probably friday.

Glad I am starting to get where I should be quiet sure I could have 130 in me on the squat for a 1rm.

I need to really hit the deadlift, I want 5 on double bodyweight. or 10 on 180kg.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good squatting 

you want 5 on double BW or 10 on 180 on deads? Whats your BW then??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad I'm keeping up the cycling to work; feeling fit and healthy from it!

Did a upper body session and Bench workout.

Not too bad but didn't feel my freshest.

Warm up:

1x10 25kg

Work Sets:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 68kg

1x5 70kg

Went heavier abit stupid then deaload again.

1x4 70kg sure if I didn't go up to 78 and 80 before hand I would of managed second set of 5 on 70kg on bench so quiet good going.

*Incline Bench Press:[/**B]*

*
*

*
1x10 40kg*

*
1x 7 40kg*

*
*

*
Skull Crushers:*

*
*

*
1x10 30kg*

*
1x6 30kg*

*
1x10 20kg*

*
*

*
Concentration curls (Single Arm Each arm)*

*
2x10 on 15kg each arm.*

*
*

*
Bent Over Rows Dumbell *

*
*

*
2x10 on 15kg *

*
*

*
Finished with some floor dips and 3 sets of 10 on Tricep Pulldowns.*


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

A small 82.2kgs :/

A small 7.2kgs higher than I've ever been


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm about 90 Now mate haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

We'll have to get some more pics of you now you're around the 90kg mark to see the difference. Heres some I took of Matt when he was just starting out at about 82kg (6'2) looking like a pastey chip :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> I'm about 90 Now mate haha


About 10kg heavier than I'll ever be :no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> About 10kg heavier than I'll ever be :no:


What did you get negged for ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Had to force myself to train tonight.

Benchpress and Upper Body.

Tomorrow will be Squats and deadlifts with assistances.

Bench Warm Up:

1x10 on 35kg

Work Sets:

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg

1x6 on 60kg to Failure

Incline Bench

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 35kg

Skull Crushers:

3x10 on 20kg

Front Side Laterals:

2x10 on 15kg

1x10 on 10kg.

About 30 minute session will go to bob's soon, but abit sure of money, and temporarily The garage is good enough.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did a session today not to long to be honest.

Won't be doing anything until monday or Tuesday now!

Squats:

1x5 40kg

1x5 40kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 85kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x10 on 100kg PB

1x6 on 100kg

Really felt good on the squat my dad was watching to ensure I got depth. 

Power Clean:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 50kg

Tried 70kg but couldn't quiet clean it.

Concentrations Curls:

1x10 on 10kg

1x10 on 10kg

1x10 on 10kg

1x10 on 10kg So two sets of 10 on each arm.

Bent Over Rows:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

Finished with a set of 10 on pulldowns. For Triceps. :thumb: If I am not careful I will be squatting more than my deadlift I do hope not!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going Matt


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done on the PB mate.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good going on the squats mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Fella's.

Yeah tbh it didn't feel too bad possible 2 sets off 10 in me on 100kg. Really pushing and shoving the squat as it's fast progress same with the BenchPress tbh.

Will start hitting deadlift again soon.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good work on the PBs. keep plugging away


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right did a session today not to long to be honest.
> 
> Won't be doing anything until monday or Tuesday now!
> 
> ...


Great pb mate but a bit confused by pull downs for tricep,do you mean pushdowns?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I think he means holding the bar/rope from underneath rather than on top, forcing you to pull it down. A really good tricep exercise


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I do sorry mate!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right did a session today it went relatively well considering (Training partner my old dad)

Bench

1x5 25kg

1x5 25kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 60kg

1x7 on 75kg dad spotting me PB, couldn't do all sets as planned as I was having to alternate the bench.

Deadlifts:

1x5 90kg

1x5 110kg

1x5 140kg

1x3 160kg PB left reserves most importantly I was NOT HITCHING fantastic finally got over this problem! Definitely felt good for 5 on a fresh day only did heavy squats Saturday, and deadlifts less than 5 days ago. Going to have good rest now!

Hamstring curls

about 2x10 on 10kg single leg just to warm down.

and leg extensions the same 2x10 10kg

Good Mornings:

1x10 30kg

1x10 30kg

1x10 30kg Very easy happy new movement.

Power Cleans:

1x5 on 50kg Did these only 2 days ago so didn't want to get greedy.

A respectable session about 1 hour in total, time to get something to eat now!

:thumb:

Will try get a video on Friday of some Squats will likely go heavy!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welldone Moggs great sesh bench is flying up will overtake my crappy bench soon enough :clap:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Okay did a session today.

Felt fecking awesome actually.

Warm Up Sets:

1x5 35kg

1x5 35kg

Work Sets:

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 68kg these all felt good happy!

1x5 80kg PB, really chuffed.

1x4 on 80kg smashing the bench like feck, getting good my assistances are obviously working. Brother spotting me on the 2nd set will have to get a video next time.

Will get a video next week on some very squats.

Incline Bench:

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 55kg

Assistances: 3x10 on 10kg concentration curls each arm.

1x10 pulldowns

1x10 pulldowns

1x10 pulldowns

Front Raises:

1x10 on 10kg

1x10 on 10kg

Skull Crusher:

1x10 on 20kg

1x10 on 20kg

1x10 on 20kg


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Fantastic session today not too bad, After having 8 cans of foster's last night.

Warm Up Squats:

1x5 on 45kg

1x5 on 45kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on75kg

1x5 on85kg

1x5 on90kg

1x10 on 105kg Video to follow felt pretty good to be fair, deep depth to.





 md0YzE4e_Oo=

1x3 on 110kg more in tank!

Bent Over Rows:

1x5 on 74kg

1x5 on74kg

1x5 on 74kg

1x5 on 50kg

Power CLeans:

1x1 50kg

1x2 on 65kg PB not too bad but quiet difficult. Getting better on this. :thumb:

Chin Ups:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good depth on those squats matey ... well done


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice depth etc.

Be carefull of the knees knocking as the weight get tougher though


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

:lol: the longest set known to man! Nice deep squats but why you squatting so close?? You like like the Eiffel tower :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am now going to start going training at the gym again Looking forward for some real intensity starting with Saturday. I will be training Easter Sunday too.

Going to Start doing A session off rack Pull's every 7 days with speed deads off floor.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

250kg Target for a triple off pin 2.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Good depth on the squats bud, I cannot see too clearly but the bar looks pretty high? On the last few coming out of the hole when you're leaning forward the bar looks to be resting near enough on your neck?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah,

I go closer on squats mate due to knee problems, and I like it on the kneck makes it much harder.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I've got alot of bodybuilding in my blood my heart wants to be a bodybuilder and do a routine like one, but my brain says PL "Powerlifter".


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

squats looked very solid, cracking depth (no doubt lower than a lot of people on this site!) to be honest, i wouldn't have bothered with 10, i would have done 5, then knocked out 5 reps on 110!

definitely looking good though chap, good job :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I've got alot of bodybuilding in my blood my heart wants to be a bodybuilder and do a routine like one, but my brain says PL "Powerlifter".


You change your mind like a woman... I'd say genetically better suited to be a PLer AND no one would wanna see you in a pair of pants on a stage :lol:



paul81 said:


> squats looked very solid, cracking depth (no doubt lower than a lot of people on this site!) to be honest, i wouldn't have bothered with 10, i would have done 5, then knocked out 5 reps on 110!
> 
> definitely looking good though chap, good job :thumbup1:


Good to have you back on the site Paulseph


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

paul81 said:


> squats looked very solid, cracking depth (no doubt lower than a lot of people on this site!) to be honest, i wouldn't have bothered with 10, i would have done 5, then knocked out 5 reps on 110!
> 
> definitely looking good though chap, good job :thumbup1:


Cheers Paul,

Good to have you back!

Next week I will probably try going up to 115kg for 5 very very confident I can nail this bitch not too badly hopefully.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Back on home soil, now going back to the gym instead of old garage.

Right Chaps Today was a light session off squats and Heavy Bench!

Bench Warm Up:

1x5 bar

1x5 40kg

1x5 40kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 82.5kgPB Felt really awkward justing to proper bar, and competition bench.

Hack Squats:

1x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 55kg

1x 8 on55kg

1x8 on 65kg

All pretty fecking easy my legs are getting so strong now. I think I will definitely be getting 150kg on squat No Time. Will be doing Heavy Squats on Next Monday probably.

Hamstring Curls:

1x10 on 6 plates

1x10 on 6 plates

1x10 on 6 plates

Front Raises:

1x8 on 7.5kg

1x8 on 7.5kg

Tricep Push Downs:

1x10 on 3/4 of stack

1x10 on 3/4 of stack

1x10 on 3/4 of stack

1x10 on 3/4 of stack.

Finally Finished with Seated Pully.

3x10 on 45kg

1x10 on 50 or 55kg

These all felt good. Quiet happy with this session to be honest. Achieved what was planned and that was a PB on the Benchpress so shouldn't complain.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Doing a great job my friend repped


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right tonight was a fantastic session and probably about an 1hour and 30 minutes to. :thumb:

Warm Up

Hack Squats (Fronts)

1x5 30kg

1x8 60kg just to warm up ready for the deadlifts.

Rack Pull Pin 2:

1x5 100kg

1x5 130kg

1x5 150kg

1x3 190kg Didn't bother killing myself, it felt really good and definitely much more probably in the tank. Once I start getting back into these it's going to fly up. First session so didn't want to over cook it on the Racks but 190kg on pin 2 felt really good actually. Fast acceleration. Most enjoyable two guys tonight said " God how much you got there mate", I replied not much just 190kg then they watched pressure on.

Floor Deads:

1x5 on 110kg

1x10 on 140kg PB definitely long set with rests but this felt damn GOOD! I mean Really quiet okay. SO Chuffed with it!  Most importantly no hitching either so it will fly up now I've overcome this problem

Bent over Rows:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 70kg

Power Cleans:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 50kg these were fast.

1x2 on 70kg PB and even these were fast considering what I did before these.

Forearms Wrist Curls:

1x20 on 20kg

1x10 on 20kg

1x10 on 20kg reverse grip

Seated Pully:

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 60kg

1x10 on 60kg Felt really strong on these

Good Mornings:

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

HyperExtensions

3x10.

SO about 1hr 30 minutes to 2 hour session longer than planned. Good Rest needed now!

Walk home of 3 miles. Time for some huge amount of food. how about a protein drink and 6 eggs.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

If you can walk 3 miles home after that lot then you can't be training hard enough :lol: seriously though a good session and good to see you buzzing from it !

Ps ... and oh for the energy of youth .... one and a half hours in the gym, and I wouldn't even be able to crawl back to the car, let alone walk three miles home !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fella you are gonna do well!! aa mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right,

Morning Breakfast:

4 boiled eggs two wholemeal bread.

2 Coffees

1 Pint of Semi Skimmed dried milk.

Protein Shake. With Creatine.

Vitamins: C, Daily Vitamin, vitamin E. Glucosamine Sulphate. BCCA.

Is contemplating whether to go to the gym or not. And Guess what I think I will.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Today was just a warm down session really nothing to mad.

Incline Bench:

1x12 on 30kg

1x12 on 30kg

1x12 on 30kg

Smith Machine Bench:

2x8 on 60kg

Concentration Curls:

5x10 on 10kg (Single Arm curls)

Cable Crossovers:

1x12 on 20kg

1x12 on 20kg

1x12 on 20kg

1x12 on 20kg

Tricep Pushdowns:

1x12 on 25kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

1x12 on 35kg

Leg Press:

1x12 on 100kg

1x12 on 100kg

1x12 on 150kg

1x10 on 170kg

1x3 on 220kg this felt tough lol;

Calf Raises:

4x10 on 120kg

Seated Calf Raises:

1x10

Mainly a bodybuilding session today! :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Short Session today and last one now probably til next Friday.

Heavy Squats:

1x10 on bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 75kg

1x5 on 85kg

1x5 on 95kg

1x6 on 110kg

1x5 on 110kg Probably need to go alittle deeper will do and it felt pretty comfortable but my back is ****ING twinging. Need good rest now! I will sink it alot more next time to ensure I will hit the sides both times. I have been watching videos in BDFPA and GBPF and mine comparing seem deep enough. But I will touch floor next time it was more than comfortable. Probably could do 1x10 on 110kg maybe. But my back is feeling problematic I hope I have not pulled a muscle. 

Because I go close aswell it does not seem like it's deep enough.

Video to follow:






I should be shot for this, because I thought I was going deep enough this was the second set 1x5 on 110kg it didn't feel really hard next time I will ensure I hit the side racks.

Leg Extensions:

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 35kg

1x10 on 35kg

Single Arm Rows 3x10 on 17.5 kg)

Each arm I did this. :thumb:

Not very long due to my back. I always feel pressured when people are up there watching.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good work Moggs looked deep enough to me though bit hard to tell from behind  Make sure you are set up when you take it off the racks, feet should be in line and back set up ready for the squat. Think your legs are getting abit too big for that silly close footed stance now aswell :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Light Bench and Squat sessiont today!

Tricep Pulldowns:

1x12 on 25kg

1x12 on 25kg

1x12 on 25kg

Bench:

1x10 bar

1x10 50kg

*3x10 60kg*

Incline Bench:

1x10 40kg

1x7 40kg

Squats: 1x10 bar

1x10 40kg

1x10 70kg

1x10 70kg

Concentration Curls:

4x10 on 10kg (Each Arms)

Not a very long session.

Looking forward to Saturday. Hard Deadlifting Session. Have not decided whether to go heavy off the floor and Racks or Just Racks and weight for 8 weeks before trying to see what I can deadlift. Will get some video's on whatever I do anyhow.:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt, I think your squat tech has got worse.

Your knees are caving in on each rep. I think it's because you are using a narrow stance now. Why is this?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today was meet day and I managed double bodyweight get in.

Deadlifts:

1x5 on 60kg x5 shrugs

1x2 90kg

1x2 on 120kg

1x4 on 140kg

1x2 on 160kg

1x1 on 180kg Video to follow:






Floor Pully:

2x10 70kg

1x10 70kg

Trap bar:

Power Shrugs:

1x8 120kg

1x8 110 kg

1x8 100kg

1x6 60kg

Lat PullDowns:

1x8 60kg

1x6 50kg

1x12 40kg

1x10 40kg

Power Clean:

1x5 on 60kg

I will now be deloading off floor with just working with 100-120kg and really smashing the Power cleans Rows and Rack pulls of pin 2. :thumb:

Pretty disappointed with this 10 on 180kg would be better.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, jumped in late. You seem to have the natural physique for it Dude. Are you working other parts of your body as well, surely, esp, your legs???? Or, was that meant to be taken as a given? One Tip, buy an Omega Blend of seeds from [email protected], this time, I am not resurrecting the Whey argument, [email protected] have it spot on for a couple of quid. Add it to your Oats in the morning or a shake, plenty of dietary fat, that was my main aim, it's Protein and Complex Carb Intake are Grand, but not at a Tablespoon or Two, (however, they're both a plenty in a good dose of oats) which is what you would want to be adding to maybe, 80-100g's of Oats, pus, IMO a half water, half 1% Milk ratio and a Tablespoon of Honey.

Mid Morning, I have half a protein bar (a decent one. as little sugar or satuarated fat as poss) and a cup of Tea!

After Swimming (late morning) a few carbs, nowt much, a Banana! And a Third of my Two Scoop , 500ml, shake Mix, again, I tend to favour a water, milk mix)!

After Exercise (early afternoon)

I have the other two thirds of my shake, a snack box from my local deli ( containing meat and salad and maybe a drizzle of olive oil), Tomato and Basil chicken and Duck or Beef and Turkey, or whatever they have and my Veg intake for the day, in salad form, particularly like Sweetcorn and Olives, this is at lunchtime! Another half a Protein bar. And, no Subway, I spit on them, phhh! And, the other half of my Protein Bar (as a treat, again, I really don't think that these Bars are particularly worth the Expense or Hugely effective, however, as said, it fills a Gap Great and helps to reduce my Sugar cravings from Implementing a completely Alcohol and Obv's Fatty and sugary foods diet, I alo don't bother with any Wheat, including Bread and Pasta and I keep Gluten as low as Poss and don't touch Soya Milk or anything like that)! Again, Opinions, that's all any of us can really offer!

Then I get home and wolf down whatever Protein I can, a main meal of maybe 800kc's, I tend to go for Mackeral or even Rainbow Trout (If I don't fancy a Steak or Chicken or I haven't got a great deal of Money) and use the olive oil from my feta and olives, to dress the fish. Again, a few Oatcake Biscuits with that, with 'Wholearth, Organic, Crunchy, Peanut Butter! The Daddy of Peanut Butter and another nutrient laden salad, with feta and olives. I eat the salad and the feta and olives a bit after, cutting the meal down to 800Kc's+250kc's

In the early Evening, I tend to have some left-over chicken, maybe, a couple of hard boiled Eggs, or a tin of sardines and a Tommy Tomato, and plenty of feckin water! (2 litres a day, plus an isotonic or two, three cups of green tea and a couple of cups of normal tea or a cup of coffee, thoughout the day, just to add)! I don't eat carbs after 6PM! However, my rules, not yours!

And, if I still feel the Need, then there is nowt better than a mug of natural Greek Yoghurt (OK, a few carbs) with Some more seeds, or if I really do need carbs and a bit of sugar, a handful of raisins and Nuts!

So, my intake, bearing in mind that I am dieting and hitting the Gym six times a week and the pool and also walk my Dog and Generally walk Around Two Hours A Day and I use an oldie but goodie, chest stretcher, not to gain, just to keep those tears in my Muscles open a bit Longer (I find that, although this means, Maybe an extra Half Day of recovery a week, I see better gains), without overdoing it and my Core exercises and Stretching (Twenty Mins) which I do everyday Now! I'm a Young Guy, I am not working and My Gym/Pool is a bargain at fifteen quid a month, so why not?

I also use My Dad's Circulation Booster (+ The electronic TENS Pads, if Needed on sore joints or aching Muscles) for forty Minutes a day on a Moderate setting, anymore and it will wipe you out for the next day! This helps with my toes locking up at night, seems to speed recovery and helps cramp in particular (along with good old quinine in a half pint of Bitter Lemon every other day)!

I'm not in a relationship, so I crack one off once a night, to help me sleep and I keep myself regular! Plenty of Sleep and a Good (not OTT) amount of ****ting, V. Important!

To Break My Diet Down:-

Around 500-600kc's in the Morning

150 kc's (Mid Morning)

A banana 50kc's??? (a post-swimming Snack)

600kc's (early afternoon)

A Thousand Kc Meal, split slightly into 800+250KC's, in the Eveneing, post all my workout (accept for walking my Fat Dog for an hour)

Then (Early Evening), Maybe Four Hundred Calories)

And then, there's the minimal Milk intake and Shakes (Three Scoops/shakes a day), this equates to about 400kc's

So:- About 3000kc's to 3400 kc's Daily and I am dieting, fair enough, I swim Three Hours a Day, I am in the Gym (working out) for an hour and forty minutes a day (A !0 Minute warm-up, Half Hour Cardio, Forty Minutes Weights at a heavy, overload lift style, a ten minute cool down and a ten minute chat with a peep or peeps and I take my blood Pressure and pulse, before and after, to see if I can improve the speed at which I drop to my resting Heart Rate)

Not to hijack the Thread, I Hope that this gives you some ideas, you'll most Deff need to be eating maybe a Thousand calories more than me, if you're going for that 'ripped Body-Builder Look, I'm going for Lean and buff and I owe my Thanks to every Guy on here, who I have learned something from and I hope at least something that I have said helps, however, if anyone has any different opinions about how much or what I should be eating or I am eating or owt', then give me some positive criticism, that would be most welcome! I am 6 foot, currently, 14 and a half stone (12 Pounds off in Three Weeks, plus, I've gained Muscle) and 19.7 % BF, Wow, dropped Three Percent BF in Three Weeks, whilst Gaining, All the Best Fella, I hope that this gives you some idea, it's by no means perfect (my diet), however, I think that I'm getting there and stick on here, you learn or more usually, unlearn, a great deal of brilliant things!

All the very best mate, I'm liking this enthusiasm and commitment V. Much!

P.S. Mods/Admin! Are you Gonna implement a 'no perks, just gratitude' Paypal Donation Thingy, I have my two or three Quid a month, may seem a bit weak on it's own, but double that by Ten Thousand a Month! You Guys Need the Money and I NEED this Website, as do a lot of Guys and Girls! I mean, completely voluntary, to help to raise the Website's Profile, admin costs, site costs advertising and owt' else that I have forgotten, plus a Specialist or Three, I mean Decent Body-Building and Fitness coaches that can write, wow, if you could get a few of these guys on Board to answer a few of the most Burning Questions, Maybe even once a Month, now, that would be Sweet Potato (Another Top Food of Stuey's)!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! A Fvcking Novel again, first time in a week, apologies, LOL!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great journal and some good stats, keep up the good work!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Went to gym today.

predominantly a Heavy bench and light leg workout!

Bench:

Bar 1x10

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 82.5kg PB Not particularly easy.

Tricep Pulldowns:

5x10 on almost full stack.

Single Arm Triceps: 3x10 on 12.5kg

Skull Crushers:

2x10 on 20kg

Front Raises:

4x10 on 7.5 kg

Concentration Curls:

3x10 on 10kg

*Front Squats: *

1x10 on 20kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x5 70kg

1x5 80kg Really ****ing easy. :thumb:

One set of 10 floor dips.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today was meet day and I managed double bodyweight get in.
> 
> ...


Looks like your technique went out the window Moggs hips rose wayyyy too fast which meant you had to hitch like fck to get it locked out...get some recordings on some more pulls from different angles but looked that way to me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Lost form a tad on that mate.

Good weight shifted though.

Maybe wind back 5-10% & improve form so as not to throw back out.

a period of lower weight higher reps can help with the mind muscle/form connection


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree mate the form and technique were fairly loose on that deadlift... feet should be wider apart (slightly not too much) keep the arms straight and dont jerk the bar when starting the lift keep it smooth... hips rose really quick, its like a jump, start with the legs like youre jumping and then continue it by using the back... with the wider feet stance you will prob need to use a wider grip... again slightly wider not all the way out... bar should also be close to the shins (cant really see it there but just a reminder) and dont worry if you take some skin off... I have a long chunk of skin off mine today from yesterdays efforts... just means I did it right 

nice pulling though and made some good progress...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

for deads I have also found that power cleans work wonders as they absolutely NEED to have that power there in the beginning... transfers well to deads...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Yes Greyphantom,

Sound advice, as your a 300kg deadlifter. Yes, I might try going a tad wider on the deadlift so I can get leg drive, because my legs are pretty strong. I am doing alot of cleans and that now with my deadlifting and rack pulls. I will be training long on Friday Morning.

One Day I will Lift 300kg this is a long term goal and I'd like to be the only drug free 90kg lifter to do it. " I don't train to fail I train to succeed."

Repping with 70kg on the Power Clean not been doing it long so I've obviously got abit of trap power and back power etc.

Will try get some video's Friday though. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're getting some good advice here, Matt, and your enthusiasm and determination are good to see. Listen to others, train hard and, most of all, be patient and I'm sure you will make some good progress over the coming months:thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I certainly will man, I like proving people wrong, and it's what I intend to do!

The deadlift record Mingster is 285 in the GBPF in the 105 class I believe. Squat is not to shabby either LOL. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Right Session Today fantastic considering didn't feel great.

*Bench Warm Up**:*

1x5 on bar

1x5 on 40kg

Work Sets:

1x5 60kg

1x5 65kg

1x4 85pb Video to Follow:






1x6 on 70kg

1x4 on 70kg

*Squats Warm Up*

1x10 bar

1x5 40kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 70kg

1x 5 on 75kg

1x5 on 95kg

1x5 115kg PB

1x4 115 2nd set Video to Follow:





 

Lat Pull Downs:

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 50kg

2x10 on 50kg

Seated Pully:

1x8 65kg

1x10 on 55kg

1x5 on 55kg

CrossCable:

2x10 on 22.5kg

2x10 on 15kg

Front Raises:

3x10 on 7.5kg

(Each Arm)

2x5 dips Bodyweight

Bent Over Rows:

1x5 60kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 40kg

Hack Squats:

1x10 on 72.5kg

1x10 on 72.5kg

Leg Extensions 3x10 on 25kg

Calf Raises: 3x10 on 100kg

Pretty good session I suppose didn't feel great as it happens starting to get a cold. But time to eat alot of protein and carbs. Chilli it probably is.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

looking good Matt ! like the depth of squats you are achieving !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Loads of volume Matt.

Squats don't look comfortable still


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your tech is almost spot on here. The wider stance is better for you






Plus you've got into a bad habit of unracking it on one leg. Don't do that !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass what was wrong with them, My knees where not collapsing in at all, I was using my back abit on the 2nd set, depth was there I thought, feet were pointing out, Your a hard referee to please:confused1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work Grogga bench is looking strong! Correct me if Im wrong but I counted 4 on the squat... good depth though! I think you need to keep yourself tighter on the squats you look a bit flimsy on your set up

and cut out some of that fluff Moggs the pump will only last an hour but the DOMS will last for days :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass what was wrong with them, My knees where not collapsing in at all, I was using my back abit on the 2nd set, depth was there I thought, feet were pointing out, Your a hard referee to please:confused1:


You're moving the weight about on your back. You're adjusting your stance. You just don't look comfortable.

Look at the vid I posted. You look solid there.

It's for your own good !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:



> Your tech is almost spot on here. The wider stance is better for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah gotta agree wider stance looks a lot better for you. I think it generally is for taller lifters..


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You're moving the weight about on your back. You're adjusting your stance. You just don't look comfortable.
> 
> Look at the vid I posted. You look solid there.
> 
> It's for your own good !


Tass I was trying to get it lower down the Back. Which I can't do due to my shoulder believe me I'd like it further down as it is a damn! Sight harder on the kneck. That is why I was trying to move it abit, and secondly I was using both legs I thought off the racks.

Perhaps I'm deluded,

AND BEN. That was 2nd set 1x4, I did a set before that 1x5 on 115kg so two sets on top set!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass I was trying to get it lower down the Back. Which I can't do due to my shoulder believe me I'd like it further down as it is a damn! Sight harder on the kneck. That is why I was trying to move it abit, and secondly I was using both legs I thought off the racks.
> 
> Perhaps I'm deluded,
> 
> AND BEN. That was 2nd set 1x4, I did a set before that 1x5 on 115kg so two sets on top set!


Oh my bad didn't read it properly


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You're moving the weight about on your back. You're adjusting your stance. You just don't look comfortable.
> 
> Look at the vid I posted. You look solid there.
> 
> It's for your own good !


Had another look at the vid and I can see what Tass is getting at, there was some wriggling about going on between reps which suggests you weren't entirely comfortable, I don't think it's a huge issue at the moment, but is something you need to work on - it'll be dangerous wriggling about when the weights increase much more. I didn't really notice the unracking on one leg, but your feet weren't parallel with each other when you lifted the bar, make sure your feet are together before you take the bar and step back, doing this will also help with making things tighter I think


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Matt, your depth with squats is good. You are going further than you need to in actual fact. Your problem lies in your constant re-adjusting between reps, wriggling about and switching from foot to foot. Once the bar is lifted from the rack there should be no readjustment at all. Set yourself before you lift the bar from the rack not after. You will injure yourself otherwise.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt, do some shoulder dislocations to try and loosen up that tight shoulder.

Not having a go at you bud. Just constructive critism


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass I was trying to get it lower down the Back. Which I can't do due to my shoulder believe me I'd like it further down as it is a damn! Sight harder on the kneck. That is why I was trying to move it abit, and secondly I was using both legs I thought off the racks.
> 
> Perhaps I'm deluded,
> 
> AND BEN. That was 2nd set 1x4, I did a set before that 1x5 on 115kg so two sets on top set!


What I suggest you do is use the oly bar and possibly some light weights and play around to find the comfortable position on your back, take a mental note, and then next time you do the full workout get the bar into that position before you lift it off the rack. I remember having problems when I first used the oly bar, it was too high , so I did exactly as I've suggested, and now don't have any problems.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Your other issue is the fact that you are leaning forward at the bottom of the lift. This is because your leg drive is insufficient to move the weight. You are leaning forward to enable your back to assist in this early part of the lift. This is also a sure way to an injury. Your upper body should remain at the same angle during the entire lift. Your leg drive enables the initial lift then your back will kick in to assist. At present your back is initiating the entire lift. You need to lower the weight and focus on an explosive leg drive at the beginning of the movement. Do not move your upper body at all.

Not trying to be critical mate, just trying to help. It will mean lowering the weights for a short time but, once you master the form, the weights will shoot up much more quickly in the long run.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Me thinks this is a tell tell sign that bodybuilding is a better bet for me than Powerlifting.

Perhaps I have the leg power but for some stupid reason I'm not using it because I am going closer, from now on I am going to set up properly before lift off, and I am also going to go wider.:laugh:

I am better at pumping muscles than lifting big weights therefore I should be better at bodybuilding, haha:innocent:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am just clearly to tall for POWERLIFTING END OFF> IT's alright for YOU SHORT Legged people haha, I see why Ewen doesn't do powerlifting or Terry Holland.

There is one guy that is my height or taller that I can think of locally that has a real world class squat.

Here is a 11 time world champ not with a vastly different technique to me, and his depth is abit questionable, I wouldn't mind aspiring to him. DRUG FREE 11 time world powerlifting champion.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leg power can be quickly developed Matt. Lighter, explosive squats and presses. Standing jumps. These exercises are your friends


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm, where to start.

You are weak through your core before you even take the weight off, hips are pushed forward and back is loose.

As you are not tight and controlled you are having to make numerous adjustments to counter the instability - not a good thing.

Dive bombing squats is not the best idea unless you are a very experienced lifter. Control that descent and remain strong through your core.

Your knees buckle inward which is a sign of we adductors and legs in general.

You look much better a bit wider as you are getting your hips into it more.

Basically drop the weight and learn to squat in a tight, solid position.

I took a peak at your deadlift vid too - again you are so loose through your core it is scary - I very much doubt from the vids you have as you say "Strong legs" as on both the squat and on the deadlift they are trying to escape the burden of the weight suggesting they are in fact the weak link in the chain.

As for foot width, this is simple - it is exactly the same as when you jump up as high as you can, this is the position of maximal bio-physical force for you as an individual. Depending on the width of your hips this will change (two examples are Andy Bolton and Konstantinov, similar heights - much different foot positions - and totally different shaped hips).

For both lifts the number on thing is lower the weight and learn to keep your back and abs tight when doing these two big movements (you should do this on all movements to be fair).

For the squat a wider stance suits you, push the knees out (always keeping that back super tight) on the way down and sit your hips backwards.

For the deadlift focus on pushing through the feet more rather than snatching at the bar, it makes lockout so much easier if you just stand up rather than trying to roll out the weight once it has come off the floor.

My last and probably most important bit of advice is - go and find some experienced lifters to train with. As powerlifters we are always learning - and the best way to get better is to train with someone better.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Me thinks this is a tell tell sign that bodybuilding is a better bet for me than Powerlifting.
> 
> Perhaps I have the leg power but for some stupid reason I'm not using it because I am going closer, from now on I am going to set up properly before lift off, and I am also going to go wider.:laugh:
> 
> I am better at pumping muscles than lifting big weights therefore I should be better at bodybuilding, haha:innocent:


No ! it doesn't mean that at all, it just means you are trying to run before you can walk... no one gets technique right straight off and bad habits can creep in at anytime... so look back at your vids, read what Ming and Tass have to say , look again at your vids, think about what they are saying and how you can improve your technique and then apply to your workouts.... Success in any field is not a straight line , there are dips and troughs and peaks along the way, and the best way to learn is from your mistakes, so stop making excuses as to why you can't /dont have the physique to do something and get on with becoming a powerlifter


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Hmm, where to start.
> 
> You are weak through your core before you even take the weight off, hips are pushed forward and back is loose.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ this


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Me thinks this is a tell tell sign that bodybuilding is a better bet for me than Powerlifting.
> 
> Perhaps I have the leg power but for some stupid reason I'm not using it because I am going closer, from now on I am going to set up properly before lift off, and I am also going to go wider.:laugh:
> 
> I am better at pumping muscles than lifting big weights therefore I should be better at bodybuilding, haha:innocent:


No powerlifting is better for you cause you look like crap and you would never be able to diet :lol:



strongmanmatt said:


> I am just clearly to tall for POWERLIFTING END OFF> IT's alright for YOU SHORT Legged people, I see why Ewen doesn't do powerlifting or Terry Holland.
> 
> There is one buy that is my high or taller that I can think of locally that has a real world class squat.


Plenty of good taller squatters mate you're 6'2 not 7'2! Stop moaning, making excuses and complaning and train with some patience and listen to good advice when its given to you.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Is thinking about going to the Frimley Gym soon to try out some strongman. Must say I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Local charity comp in Guildford.

Get your name down Matt

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/CHASE-CHARITY-CHALLENGE-2012-Male-and-FEMALE-comp!!--Summer-2012-12538


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, apparently it's changed to Fareham now (Rob Frampton's gym

Do it !!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes Tass I'll give it a shout possibly.

Okay went to gym today, Felt lousy all day, and didn't feel very strong today., Just wasn't there as it were, also alot of noise and idiots there. Did as Follows:

Racks:

1x5 70kg

1x5 100kg

1x5 130kg

1x3 180kg

1x2 200kgPB not particularly easy, Got a feeling 250kg of pin to will take me a fecking long time to get.

Floor Deads:

1x5 70kg

1x5 110kg

Rows: 3x5 60kg

Seated Pully: 3x`10 50kg

Leg Press:

3x10 132.5kg Just to warm down.

2x10 Hyper extension.

It's a strange thing really, never felt in the zone and didn't really want to be at the gym, I just can't seem to recover well. I wonder if I start praying I'll wake up with a massive strong core strength and legs. 

Sort of glad I had motivation to go to the gym, although I had no energy or motivation to lift any weight.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

At least you went and at least you lifted , just keep at it and you'll be fine ! everyone has 'off' days


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Shoulda known a tight [email protected] like you wouldn't give away anything that was good. Had those oatbran in my morning shake its like drinking gravel felt like my throat was getting sliced up you can have em back!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right not a bad session at the office tonight, Really starting to kill my legs make them hurt cause them pain and most of all make them strong an get them to 30 plus inches. I was trying abit of super setting tonight.

Front Raises

1x10 on 7.5kg

1x10 on 7.5kg

1x10 on 7.5kg

1x10 on 7.5kg

Concentration Curls:

4x10 on 10kg on Each Arm.

Hack Squats ( Front) You got to be a touch sod to use these really have my legs were aching burning and wobbling afterwards.

5x10 on 52.5kg

1x10 on 72.5kg

So six None stop sets it was hard but pleased I nailed it. Really felt it working those legs, only problem is it does put intense pressure on your knees. :innocent:

Straight into Leg extensions:

3x10 on 20kg

1x10 on 35kg

Squats:

1x5 bar

1x5 on 40kg Legs uncontrollably aching.

1x5 40kg Front Squats!

Bench:

3x10 on 50kg

Incline Shoulder Press:

3x8 on 30kg

Calf Raises:

5x10 on 90kg

Seated Calf Raises:

3x10 on 100kg

Tricep Pulldowns:

4x10 on 3/4 stack don't know the amount.

Pretty happy standard session did what was intended, Perhaps another Session Tomorrow. I'm curious to know how my body would react to 4-6 days a week. Two Protein shakes with added strawberry cream, instant oats, Giving me a good 120 grams of protein, and about 1000 calories get in. :thumb:

6 Glucosamine Sulphate Tablets.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

doing abit of what you fancied tonight then :lol: whats an incline shoulder press just outer curiosity?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Was going to go training 3 days consecutively legs and really give them punishment, although it's 2 days into it and my legs are competely shagged. Will rest and eat today and tomorrow night and then train friday, Saturday, Sunday I think.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Was going to go training 3 days consecutively legs and really give them punishment, although it's 2 days into it and my legs are competely shagged. Will rest and eat today and tomorrow night and then train friday, Saturday, Sunday I think.


Three days of legs?

Do one good one keep squating like this 1x 25,1x17,1x15,1x12,1x10,1x8,1x6.1x5,1x3,1x2,1x10,1x20 raise and lower weight to suit make sure you do the reps, drop sets to get last 2 sets,go home and do not expect to walk,if you did them right,that is shock.rest for 2 days ,eat and grow


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Was going to go training 3 days consecutively legs and really give them punishment, although it's 2 days into it and my legs are competely shagged. Will rest and eat today and tomorrow night and then train friday, Saturday, Sunday I think.


Where are these sessions then? Did you train over the weekend mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yo Matt !! What's going on. Bit quiet all up in here !?!?!?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Three days of legs?
> 
> Do one good one keep squating like this 1x 25,1x17,1x15,1x12,1x10,1x8,1x6.1x5,1x3,1x2,1x10,1x20 raise and lower weight to suit make sure you do the reps, drop sets to get last 2 sets,go home and do not expect to walk,if you did them right,that is shock.rest for 2 days ,eat and grow


I recon he took my advice,but now cannot move!?

Matt oh Matt?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lads lads ladsssssss he snuck off and made another journal and now seems to have stopped posting in that one too since I gave him so harsh brotherly love & advice...

Heres his new journal if he ever comes back http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/176797-matts-quest-size-strength-now-disicpline-madcow-5x5-bill-starr-routine.html


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Qualified for under 23's next year, about 17-20kg off my best to.

videos below and summary.

Hi,

Right back from a tough competition and it was not the greatest day but then again I knew it was going to happen.

Juniors first into the warm up room I went, heaviest I've been btw 91.7kg I weighed in at.

Squats:

1x5 on bar

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x2 on 120kg

1x1 on 130kg didn't feel as positive as it should.

Attempt one: 140kg 3 white lights felt fairly good video will upload shortly.

Attempt two: fantastic 150kg depth felt really good and really flew up from the whole great job.

Attempt three: 160x1 Again a brilliant job 7.5kg pb and really deep **** to floor literally video below, definitely had abit more in me.






next in the room time came around, whilst keep carbed up.

Bench:

2x5 bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 70kg all paused.

1x2 on 75kg this didn't feel too bad actually left it there.

Attempt one: 85kg this was pretty comfortable and felt decent, no problems at all. three white lights.






Attempt Two: 92.5kg this again not totally easy as video will show but definitely 2.5kg more in the tank but like an idiot I went for 5kg jump.






Attempt Three: 97.5kg disappointed with this really wanted to get this as I underlifted on the squat quiet depressing will nail it next time.

Deads Warm up:

1x5 bar

2x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x3 on 120kg fast

1x2 on 140kg

1x1 on 150kg faster than ever.

170kg opener abit of a toughy.






182.5kg 2nd attempt





 easy,

192.5kg got vid somewhere did the lift, and did it okay but didn't brace my legs straight.

Okay qualified 435kg total. yet felt 17kgs down definitely so not the best day but then it cant always happen. Qualified for under 20's and under 23's.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations for qualifying ! :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks down abit, but I am going to do 500 kg next year this is my target and it will be done without fail. Really going to push the deads to.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Ewen, Yeah I think that squat style was beautiful got a great arch on the bench to.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sexy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done so far, wish I was training but being up duff stops you for a while... I miss my weights


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah time to work all lifts and push the Deadlifts abit more get than massive rack which will help my deads. Built up my 110 front squat and other exercises.


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

good effort mate come far in a year


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right didn't feel bad today and still not too bad, so did some light training.

squats:

bar x5

1x5 on 30kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 85kg

2x6 on 111kg.

Squats with Blue

1x5 on 30kg with one blue band. band extending down as I was going to the whole not sure it is right way to use them.

1x5 on 50kg with blue band again not using to go from the whole but to go down to the squat positon but still felt it.

Deads:

1x5 on 86kg

2x5 on 56kg

All hands forward. 2x5 shrugs.

One really positive thing is I did pb on deadlift 192.5kg and did the lift okay. And yet I hadn't pushed it before comp whatsoever. So I am really chuffed that now I will push it I think I could easy do 210 by Next years british.

Tried the Blue band, but unfortunately they were not do-able got it to the knees but the weight felt heavier than my third attempt I did on deadlift 192.5kg and all I tried was bar plus 25kg but the blue bands really are tough.

2x10 on 20kg curls to finish.

Nice moderate session tonight didn't do too much and just something to tick over with.

Cant wait until I get to Friday get a programme from the man himself Powerhouse Bolton. I will let him known I am drug free just so he doesn't go OTT.

Should be very accurate and so on as he really does know his stuff.  Will be doing some lightish bench thursday and some light deads and heavy racks and board press possibly. Just ticking over til this programme I get friday.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right,

Done 12 miles on the bike today and still dragged myself to gym.

Right started off with 10 minutes stretching.

Racks Pin one: ( Below bottom of Knee)

1x10 on 70kg

1x8 on 90kg

1x6 on 120kg

1x5 on 150kg Great explosion.

1x3 on 175kg, Feeling great.

1x3 on 195kg This felt superb but not pushing it as I got to take it slow and build up, but definitely prob a single on 220 on pin one, The fantastic thing on Sunday I did 192.5kg lifted it etc did the lift, yeah most I've done is 210kg x2 off pin two. I guess it has it's good points and bad points, but if I do 250 of pin one then I can say I will do at least 225 off floor as at the moment I seem to do about 10 15 max less which is amusing as most do a damn sight more off there.

Floor Deads ( Speed work Variation one) Hook Grip and Double Over hand.

1x5 60kg

1x6 on 100kg 3x5 shrugs at top traps killing.

4x3 on 120kg Hook Grip trying to continuously keep it steady controlled and fast throughout felt good anyhow, definitely be pulling 200 for reps no time at all now I am going to push deads.

Bench:

1x5 on 30kg

1x8 on 50kg

1x7 on 75kg Paused

1x5 on 75kg Paused. THis was abit sluggish considering. But top end is only 20 more so.

Nice session felt great actually and more importantly the iron Guaru didn't catch me so it was a free work out got it all done in about 1 hour. Now time for shake and a nice coldish bath.

Guy at gym said god that's some Iron you got there I replied" Ask me when I am doing 800lbs on this position! Then I said it's not as much as it looks but it felt easy!

TIME TO BUILD SOME FECKING EXPLOSION. As Mr Bolton put it your " One of them is weak you need more explosive power".


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Routine this weekend. From the Man himself Mr Bolton, Getting my Routine just hope its worth the Money as it's not cheap. But Mr Bolton ensures me I will become a Powerlifting Giant. And the goal I told him I am after so lets hope so I will be doing everything naturally in my power to hit my targets next year and I believe they're realistic and there is a place for me to becoming a serious athlete.

:thumb:

Can't wait until training bring it on.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Routine this weekend. From the Man himself Mr Bolton, Getting my Routine just hope its worth the Money as it's not cheap. But Mr Bolton ensures me I will become a Powerlifting Giant. And the goal I told him I am after so lets hope so I will be doing everything naturally in my power to hit my targets next year and I believe they're realistic and there is a place for me to becoming a serious athlete.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait until training bring it on.


You'll never be an athlete you're a lump :lol: and whats with the sudden return to UKM? Thought you Sugden now :whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right took my a long time to warm up today as it was ****ing cold no heating working or on.

Bench:

1x10 on bar

1x10 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 82.5kg

2nd set 1x4 on 82.5 all paused, didn't want to risk a 5th as fourth rep on 2nd set was a hard grind.

Board Press:

1x5 on 90kg 3 board

2x4 on 90kg, 4 board press shoulders killing me.

Tricep Pushdowns:

1x10 on full stack abit heavy deloaded its about 50kg

3x10 on 35kg nice burn sensation.

Squats:

1x10 on bar

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x6 on 135kg, had a spotter, probably can do 8-10 reps on this on a really good fresh day but nothing on squat felt really nice tbh, wasn't in the frame of mind.

Leg Press:

1x5 on 190kg plus runner to finish.

Not a too bad a session felt quiet satisfied and content with it all.

Nice comfortable session got to watch my back as it's a bit delicate. :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Two Day TWO Assistance Day:

13/12/12

Close Grip Bench:

6x2 on 40kg as explosive as possible.

Dbell Low incline Bench:

3x10 on 17.5kg

Pushdowns: 2x20 on 25kg just for immediate pump only.

Dbell Front Raises:

5x8 / Notes: 4x8 on 7.5kg 5th Set I did 1x8 on 10kg each arm alternatively. Just so I don't get a injury.

Power Cleans:

5x3 3x3 on 40kg

2x3 on 60kg felt really really good and explosive.

Double Overhand PowerShrugs: ( Only griping with Finger tips)

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 120kg getting very near my limit for shrugging although definitely no grip issues.

Drop Sets 2xlots on 100kg to failure.

Ubar Pulldowns:

2x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 60kg hard. Lower weight next week.

Dbell Shoulder Press:

2x12 on 10kg each arm

Front Raises: 2x12 on 7.5kg

Side Raises: 2x12 on 7.5kg

Bicep Curls:

3x12 on 20kg

LEG PRESS:

1x10 on 190kg

1x10 on 190kg

1x10 on 225kg PB very ****ing tough last couple, really had to work for them. Nice though feeling on the Quads.

Plank HOLD for 45 seconds really easy. DId 3 sets straight through instead of 15 second increments.

Finally Walked up and down gym with 20kg plate, really really felt strong for this doing it for definitely a few minutes longer than last time keeping tight to chest without resting, great session felt good to be there tonight unfortunately not always in that frame of mind.

Can't wait for week 3 next week.Happy Happy Happy Happy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Give me the PAIN Mr Bolton! With the Huge GAINS! 500 total end of 2013 is going to happen Bring it on Bitch! Maybe even in 6 months, feeling might strong this week 3 is getting higher on poundage's just how I like it!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Should hopefully be training later on today. Got 5-6 competitions lined up this year for 2013. Time for shake 4 boiled eggs, and my left over curry from last night.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you are now positive and focused ... no more wobbly moments please !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:tongue: :thumb :16/12/12

Andy Bolton Routine:

Week Three Day One: Squats and Deadlifts.

Squats:

2x5 bar

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x1 on 105kg

Work Set: 70% of P1RM 165kg Squat.

3x3 on 115kg Felt absolutely fantastic, first set was not great tried a wider stance. But once warmed into it, I really really felt explosive.

Speed Work:

90kg 3x3 (Paused at the Whole)

Deadlifts: ( Deficit Standing on a 20kg olympic plate)

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 110kg

Work Sets: 140kg 70% of P1rm: 200kg

4x2 on 140kg, Will try get video next week, this felt really good and fast, to the extend that I could do 90 more, Obviously not but the shear speed after the squats felt fabulous. It's tough to get real explosiveness when on a deficit but my technique is also improving. Can't wait until next week deadlifts and Squats.

Leg Press:

1x8 on 200kg

1x8 on 210kg

1x6 on 235kg THis was fecking annoying dare risk last two right to bottom, so cut the last two reps half way. Makes alot of difference when you go right down on the leg press but my legs are feeling it abit today.

Hamstring Curls:

3x20 on 40kg

2x20 on 20kg, Had to drop weights quads and hamstrings were in pieces. But got the 5 sets of 20 done in the end.

Finally Dbell Heavy sides to finish:

4x10 on 12.5kg Lowered weight just for temporary measure. Notes Definitely getting stronger, looking forward to getting some serious reps on the deficit and the squat shortly.

Really Happy session fantastic, Bench Day tomorrow can't wait, Bring it on.

Notes: Notice the idea is to build foundation and speedwork now coming up to week four it will be slowly increasing Week on week the weight goes up, but it's definitely a beneficial method for me to get extra rest to do the both in same session Although it's tough. As you see I gone up from 130 on the deadlift to 140kg and now 115kg from 107 so it's slow increments. Definitely going to rep on more this I guarantee the way the 60-70% is feeling faster and better than before. Bring it on!

Matt:rolleyes:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right off to gym in few hours for Bench Day Week 3 Day 2.

Eaten roughly 1500 calories this Morning.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Bench Day: Week Three Day Two!

Bench:

Bar x 2

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

5x3 on 70kg

Floor Press:

50kg x2

60kg x2

70kg x2

80kg x2

90kg x2

100kg x2

102.5 x 1 PB: Notes happy with this small pb but not too bad. Didn't try another though LOL.

2 BOARD BENCHPRESS:

60x2

70x2

80x2

90x2

100x2 equal PB on two boards, not really easy but didn't want to risk more regardless as I didn't have anyone with me.

DumBell Seated Press:

5x3 on 20kg Each arm this was I could get good at this.

DBell Front Raises:

2x10 on Right Arm

2x10 on Left Arm

Seated Side Raises:

2x15 on 7.5kg Just for a pump.

Face Pulls:

4x10 on 25kg

Quiet a content session and took my a while to shoot through it, even though not a massive amount to do.

Definitely feeling stronger on Bench though


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Day Three Week Three Of Mr Bolton's Routine:

Close Grip Bench:

7x2 on 40kg

Dbell Bench Incline:

4x10 on 15kg

Dips: 3x6 on BW: Notes: first time I've done these and they were not too easy.

Pushdowns: 2x20 on 30kg just for pump.

Dbell Front Raises:

5x8 on 10 kg each arm( These were really rough after the third Set)

PowerCleans ( From the Hang)

2x3 on 40kg

2x3 on 65kg

1x3 on 60kg

DOH Power Shrugs: ( NO Chalk Finger tips)

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 120kg Maximum But no Grip Issues.

3 sets on 90kg to failure.

pulldowns:

3x8

2x8 on 40kg

1x8 on 50kg

Low Cable Rows:

3x8 on 65kg

Side Raises:

2x12 on 7.5kg Pump

Front Raises:

2x12 on 7.5kg Pump SHoulders killing by this time.

Bicep Curls:

3x12 on 20kg Bar

Seated Press:

2x12 on 15kg light just to pump my shoulders up.

PlanK hold for 45seconds getting alot easier this now, keep really tight my ass and glutes together.

20kg walk 4 sets of 20seconds up the gym to failure, just couldn't quiet manage this, but won't be long until I get my core up to this, loving the training though, once I got into it went quiet well.

2x12   

NOTES: This was a content session starting to enjoy one session a week of assistance stuff, but really looking forward to next week slightly heavier again on the squat and deadlifts next week. 

Notes: Took some measurements today and to my amazement really seeing NOTICEABLE difference definitely getting bigger and feeling much much stronger I can't wait until I start peaking up going to serious do some big improved lifts, core strength is improving speed work is improving.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Four I've just received From Mr Bolton. Can't wait until tomorrow it can not come soon enough Squats And Deadlifts Bring on the Pain!  Will try get some video's.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Week Four I've just received From Mr Bolton. Can't wait until tomorrow it can not come soon enough Squats And Deadlifts Bring on the Pain!  Will try get some video's.


You are up early :lol:

Look forward to seeing your progress !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah suffering insomnia mate.

Yes I am looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You need your sleep young man !

Look forward to the update tomorrow


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Squat and Deadlift Day.

Squats: Bar x10

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 95kg

1x1 on 110kg

Work Sets: 4x2 on 125kg Or 1x8 which is what I did Andy gave me the option, depending if I could do it or not. Video Below: :thumb:






Speed Work:

3x3 on 100kg






Deadlifts Deficit Standing on 20kg plate last week of this with squat shoes you'll see how High up I am.

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x1 on 130kg

Work Sets: 3x2 on 150kg THis felt really good and you can see bringing my hips into it. Accidently forget and did a 3rd set after which was video because probably forgot I did 2x2 on 150kg deficit really really feeling really strong and explosive now. I owe the big man a drink!

Video below: 150 x 4 deficit pretty fast throughout. 75% of 1rm 200kg This is the 2nd and 3rd set






Leg Press:

1x6 on 210kg

1x6 on 217.5kg

1x6 on 232.5kg hard.

Hamstring Curls:

4x20 on 40kg

1x20 on 30kg

DBell Sides:

4x10 on 17.5kg

NOTES: Really good session felt good technique felt good and just feel like Mr Bolton is making me really strong now. Bench Day on Monday Bring it on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

All looked good to me... :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, Went into the Garage today with my bro Ben, showing me how it's done on the Bench:

Bench Day: Week four

Bar x10

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

Work Sets: 4x3 on 77.2kg This is a PB and absolutely was fine no problems on any set and more in the tank. Bro video me and spotted me thought was pretty decent speed from chest. Most I've been up to for over 1 month.

Floor Press:

1x2 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 99kg Not too troublesome.

2 Board Press:

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x2 on 80kg

1x2 on 90kg

1x2 on 100kg Very comfortable as much as my bench can take.

Seated Press:

4x8

3x8 on 30kg

1x8 on 45kg, Notes failed last rep but still not a bad going knackered shoulders by this stage.

Seated Dumbell Press:

2x12 on 15kg Pump only.

Front Raises: 2x10 on 10kg easy.

Seated Side Raises: 2x15 on 8kg Pump only.

NOTES: Happy with this session with my bro. Making good progress today and only weigh 91.5kg so making vast improvements not over doing it and trying to stay solid. hoping to rep on 160-170 on squat and 200kg on deadlift in 5 months or so. Definitely on track. All weights are feeling easier and bro got a video off my Bench 2nd set which he will upload tomorrow for us, He was showing me how it was done.

Look forward to another Programme from Andy Bolton After Christmas. Last week off four is assistance day which I will endeavour maybe on Friday.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Four Day three.

Hi All,

Feeling very ill, atm, not had anything to eat today or yesterday high temperature, diarrhea amongst other atrocities.

Not feeling much better today but here is what I did:

Close Grip Bench:

8x2 on 40kg as explosive as possible.

Incline Dbell Bench: 4x10 Moderate on 17.5kg Dumbells

Dips: 3x6 to failure.

Pushdowns:

2x20 pump only various weight.

Dbell Front Raises:

3x12 on 10kg

Power Cleans:

5x3 on 40kg as explosive as possible just from the hang.

Power Shrugs: ( just using finger tips)

8x80kg

8x90kg

8x100kg

8x110kg

8x120kg failure managed 4.

Drop Set: 100x8

Low Cable Rows:

3x8 on 45kg

Vbar Pulldowns:

3x8 on 40kg

Side Raises: 2x12 light 7.5kg

Front Raises: 2x12 light on 7.5kg

Dbell Shoulder Press: 2x12 light 12.5kg

Bicep Curls: 3x12 on 20kg bar.

45 second plank hold.

finally 20kg walk up and down gym, definitely a poor session felt like **** but really happy managed to drag myself through the workout, hopefully I feel better tomorrow or Sunday.

Will see how I feel tomorrow, Squats and Deads either tomorrow or Sunday. The weights are going up now.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good for you for perservering ... hope it's not the norovirus otherwise it'll be a bit longer before you are back on your feet again!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Right Feeling slightly better today definitely. Week Five Bench Day, Day One:

Bench:

1x10 on bar

1x5 on 30kg

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x2 on 65kg

1x2 on 75kg

Work Sets: 3x2 on 82.5kg All paused Dad spotting on last set, all very comfortable and more in tank promising, as I've lost abit weight being ill, think last week the long couple of ****s did me in.

2 Board Press:

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 75kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 90kg

1x2 on 95kg

1x2 on 100kg

Notes: All Paused to Board and all very comfortable Bench is doing grand now I am working on it more, continus progress is happening on all lifts atm it seems. Lets hope it continues as in a few months I want to double 200kg on deadlift. :thumb: Will be doing squats and deadlifts next tuesday as I am off work. And I should be back to 100% again, taking lots of vitamins and that so all is good.

3 Board Press:

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 95kg

1x2 on 100kg

1x2 on 105kg PB can't do more as Bench is at limit with the weight plus bodyweight or it might collapse. Easy though.

Floor Press:

1x2 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 75kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 95kg

Seated Dbell Press:

4x5 on 15kg keep them light today. Each arm. Strict form.

Seated Press: 2x12 on 10kg pump only.

Dbell Front Raises: 2x10 on 4.5kg

Side Raises: 2x15 on 4.5kg pump only again strict form.

Face Pulls Improvised 2x10 on 25kg

Nice Session feeling like getting my strength back and it's good as I got to get abit heavier next week on the Squats and Deadlifts. around 80% on both. With Leg press.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Week Five Day Two:

*Squat and Deadlift Day**:*

Squats:

bar x10

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 95kg

1x2 on 105kg

1x2 on 115kg

1x1 on 125kg Notes: These all felt good bearing in my I did my session in the garage so the bar is like a axle squat and deadlift with weights consequently close to you. .i.e. about a foot away each side.

Work Sets: 4x2 on 132.2kg most i've actually been up to for several months and what a time to do it in the knew year it felt great and in garage with weights very very close I was getting moderate speed on the sets. Makes a big difference.

Although I did it differently 1x8 on 132.5kg Pb or close to it straight through absolutely shagged by the end but maybe could do 10 on it.  Got to improve my fitness alot though this year.

Speed Squats: 105kg 3x3 paused at whole.

Deadlift Floor:

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg x1

Work Sets:

2x3 on 160kg very comfortable and most again I've been for a few months, definitely had more in me, it's like a strongman axle deadlift so weight close but very very low to floor. Definitely harder than normal gym lift.

Looking forward to next week feeling great can't wait until next week might do session tomorrow, My assistance day then I can rest up to next week.

Ham Curls:

5x20 on 20kg ham curls.

Dbell Sides:

4x10 on 15kg

Front Squats:

1x10 on 55kg

1x5 on 55kg.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

End of week 5 tomorrow assistance day Bodybuilding basically quietly looking forward to going to the gym after work with a vest on. Definitely putting some muscle size on its all good.

Got my delivery today which is nice to, 10kg of protein's and 500 grams off Glutamine Primary.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Assistance Day:

Close Grip bench:

7x2 on 40kg

Dbell Incline Bench:

3x10 on 17.5kg

1x10 on 20kg each arm top set. 

Dips:

3x6 and add weight, to failure couldn't do all of that.

PushDowns:

2x20 on 30kg Pump Only.

Dbell Front Raises:

4x10 on 10kg each arm.

Top set 1x10 on 12.5kg each arm easy.

Power Cleans ( From hang)

5x3 on 60kg this felt fabulous very strong.

Variation One

DOH Bar Shrugs:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 125kg Very hard.

1x8 drop set 100kg

PullDowns:

3x8 on 50kg easy!

low Cables:

3x8 on 60kg

Side Raises:

2x12 on 7.5kg

Front Raises:

2x12 on 7.5kg Pumps only.

Bicep Curls:

3x12 on oly bar. 20kg

Seated Press:

2x12 on 12.5kg pump only.

Plank Hold: 45seconds getting to easy.

Walking up and down gym with 20kg plate. this is getting easier as well now!

Leg Press:

1x8 on 180kg

1x8 on 200kg

1x5or 6 on 215kg top set abit tough not too bad though only did Legs Yesterday Will be starting to push this more soon

Notes: Nice Session felt good and strong. I fecking love these session but still Powerlifting is in my blood.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Day One Week Six of Mr Bolton's Routine: :thumb:

Bench:

2x5 on 25kg

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x2 on 65kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x1 on 80kg

Work Sets:

3x2 on 87.2kg PB






Notes: This is quiet a big PB got a video of first set, will upload later, didn't feel great the 3rd but last two sets with brother Ben spotting felt not that bad actually Definitely big improvement. In garage to so bench is alot thinner so drive is not same and bar is thinner and not a Oly bar big difference so it's all good.

Notes: All reps on board and Flat were paused. Got a comp in March for Bench only.

2 Board Press:

1x2 on 75kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 93kg

1x2 on 105kg Paused to board all reps this is limit in garage due to bench restriction of weight although in honestly probably not strong enough to double much more than that but it's a PB so I am a happy bunny.

Floor Press:

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x2 on 80kg

1x2 on 95kg This was hard so decided not to go up more. Not totally fresh of course not use this the volume.

Seated barbell Press:

4x3 on 40kg will up weight considerably next week far to easy. Probably can do 50-60 maybe seated barbell press. Got quiet strong shoulders.

Dbell Front Raises:

2x10 on 15kg each arm tough but manage sets happy days. Really burning atm.

Seated Side Raises:

4x8 on 4.5kg Rear Delts. strict and mainly used these for a isolation exercise.

Seated Side raises:

2x10 on 4.5kg each Dbell.



Happy Days great way to smash the new year, Me thinks 100-102kg is a possiblity already. Will probably be deloading soon.

Hopefully Bro Ben will upload my video later. Time for a beer me thinks:whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Six Day Two:

Squats and Dead-lift Day:

Squats:

2x5 bar

1x5 60kg

1x5 90kg

1x5 105kg

1x2 115kg

1x2 125kg

Work Sets:

3x3 on 140kg Notes: This was surprisingly tough last set I had to work hard for, which made my mind set abit off, Was expecting this to be consequently a lot easier. But it's probably a PB. 

Speed Work:

3x3 on 110kg ( Two second pause in whole then Explode)

Dead-lifts:

1x5 60kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x2 on 135kg

1x1 on 150kg this flew up! So knew it was going to be a good one!

*Work Sets:*

2x3 on 167.5kg PB 5 second rest until I went on second set, this is really good, happy as I am pushing dead-lift more and I feel I am seeing results. This definitely didn't feel too hard, especially seen I did those Squats first, which were damn tough last set of Squats especially.

Leg Press:

1x6 on 200kg

1x6 on 200kg

1x4 or 5 on 230kg This was not ****ing easy, clearly when I get up to 400kg on this for reps especially being a tall man I will find squats and Dead-lifts a lot easier as I am finding that already and I am way of my target on this. :thumb:

Dbell Sides:

4x10 on 15kg - 17.5kg

Notes: happy with this session glad it's not often like every7-9 Days because it would kill me literally consequently the Volume does not look a lot but it's very tough and difficult when your unfit like myself. Although it was only 5 days ago so not surprising I was abit fatigued. Last session this week is Assistance Day, which is good, then long rest, up but it does involve a lot of effort. 

Hamstring Curls:

5x20 at 30kg


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Did abit of odds and Sod's in garage today.

OHP (Strict)

40kg x about 8-10

40kgx 4-6 Rep-ping out.

60kg 2x2

70kgx2 All Strict Only second time I've actually had ago at this but I thoroughly enjoy OHP Strict style, technique needs abit of work but I think I have a little potential over head as I use shoulders a lot on bench.

Clean is very easy part for me, I might be able to clean 85-95kg Possibly.

Incline Bench:

Rep-ping out on 40kg Pump.

Curls:

2x6 on 40kg.

Just tick over session until I do assistance Day probably tomorrow.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week One Day one of " Strong-lifts Advanced.5x5

Friday 11/1/2013.

Squats Warm ups:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 85kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 105kg Very comfortable and good speed on all sets had to do high bar as I had a shoulder injury thankfully it's not so bad now.

Bench:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 57.5kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 65kg ( NOTES All reps paused to chest.

Barbell Rows:

1x5 on 47.5kg

1x5 on 45kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 57.5kg

Nice session and a good start to this 2013 felt good and strong, late updating as my Laptop has fecked up.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week One Day Two:

Squats Dead-lifts and OHP:

Monday 14/1/2013:

Squats Warm-ups:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 93kg

OHP:

5x5 on 37.5kg Very Very comfortable ( Strict using no legs)

Dead-lifts:

Warm Ups:

1x5 on 65kg

1x3 on 85kg

1x3 on 105kg

Work Sets:

3x5 on 122.5kg Very comfortable. Happy Days. 

Notes: I actually did it in a different way.

1x10 on 122.5kg

1x5 on 122.5kg DOH variation very good felt great all way through. Probably get a video next week. Got a new Gym lined up in Epsom Nice to with Cage fighting and other luxuries for only 19.99 a month can't wait to join it.

PS: Andy Bolton has assured me this is the right routine and even the big man himself has done this before.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good stuff Matt !

new gym sounds good value!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Apologies, still waiting to buy laptop so updating is a Bitch:

End of Week One Day Three:

17/1/2013:

Squats:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 65kg

WORK SETS:

1x5 on 86kg

1x5 on 92.5kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 106kg

1x5 on 113kg

Bench:

Warm up:

1x5 on 50kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 60kg Nice and solid no problems whatsoever which was good, shoulder has stopped playing up.

Barbell Rows:

5x5 on 56kg

Notes: comfortable session no sweating all felt okay and not too challenging although of course this will get tougher. Finally Finished with some Leg Extensions:

2x30 on 20kg "( Single Leg) :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Two Day one:

20/1/2013

*Squats Warm ups: *

1x3 on 50kg

1x3 on 65kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 100kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 115kg.

Notes: this wasn't too tough although a distinct problem I had and knew would be is my fitness I was sweating buckets in the garage doing these sets and it was quiet painful seeing how UNFIT I am, I decided to walk home today from station which is about 3 miles.

Bench:

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 75kg.

NOTES: This was agony on my shoulder because In the garage I can't position my hands where I would like so coincidentally I am applying more pressure to my shoulder.

Barbell Rows:

1x5 on 52.5kg

1x5 on 57.5kg

1x5 on 57.5kg

1x5 on 63kg

1x5 on 67.5kg

Notes: I am enjoying doing the rows again these are getting increasingly easy and feeling good on them. Day 2 on Wk 2 is Tomorrow rest day today, Tuesday will be light squats OHP and heavier on the dead-lifts I have got a video of first set on 115kg but Will upload when I get a minute, Time will tell I am feeling strong and up for it with this routine but it's no doubt going to get tough when I am half way through it.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Here is session from 22/1/2013

Squats:

50kgx3

65kgx3

85kgx2

Work Sets;

5x5 on 105kg

OHP:

5x5 on 42.5kg

Dead lifts:

1x4 on 65kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 105kg

1x2 on 120kg

Work Sets:

3X5 ON 138KG

Notes: Very happy with this week three will be a test of my character and strength as the reps and poundages are getting serious. so going to have to really start uping the amount of food I am eating. Feeling good and strong though. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Two Day Three: 25/1/2013

Squats Warm Up:

1x3 on 50kg

1x3 on 70kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 97.5kg

1x5 on 106kg

1x5 on 113kg

1x5 on 122.5kg

1x5 on 130kg, Fairly good not mega easy but not recovered as quick as I would like but Week three will be make or break I feel in terms of improvements but I am optimistic now as my weight as surged significantly

BenchPress:

1x5 on 30kg

1x3 on 50kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 68kg This was surprisingly easy can't wait until I up the weight next week. 

Barbell Rows:

5x5 on 63.5kg

Finished Finally with some Leg hamstring curls with 20kg single leg and both and some stretching. Bring on week Three. :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

good stuff Matt .... :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Greshie, Yeah About 94kg now probably. Got to attempt Week three 5x5 on :confused1:130kg squat not going to be a easy ride.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good man on the squats Matt!

That's what's holding me back ATM, need my calf to heal faster so I can get back into doing them again


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Right week Three and I knew it was going to be tough in the garage.

Squats:

1x2 on 70kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x1 on 95kg

1x1 on 110kg

1x1 on 120kg

Work Sets:

3x5 on 130kg PB

so 1x5 on 130kg

1x5 on 130kg

1x5 on 130kg. This is abit upsetting but I know excuses are sounding but the weights are so close I will have no choice but to start going to the gym and not using the garage but I guess it's only 35kg off my 1rm but I am sure I should be able to do 5x5 which is what I needed to do, Bench and rows were comfortable though So I am wondering should I just go to week four on the squats next week. :thumb:

Bench:

1x5 on 30kg

1x5 on 50kg

Work sets:

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 62.5kg

1x5 on 67.5kg

1x5 on 72.5kg

1x5 on 81kg this is PB in garage it's tougher all paused to, DAD giving me lift of which helped.

I think the problem one of is the Squats are taking there toll on me, taking me along time to recover. Next week it gets tougher 5x5 on 135kg I will ensure I am rested and eat well and make sure I can do it in the normal way at the gym because it's SIGNIFICANTLY easier.

Barbell Rows:

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 ib 60kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 75kg

The weights on the squat are about half a foot away so if you can imagine that the weight really makes it dead and crushes your spine in. From now on it will be done in the proper power lifter way the bar etc etc.

Not to unhappy though definitely feeling stronger.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Three Day Two:

Right woke up this morning debating whether to train today or not although it was a good session and comfortable not sure how smart training day after squats has proven to be.

Wk 3.

Squats:

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x3 on 100kg

Work Sets: 5x5 on 113kg.

OHP:

5x5 on 47.5kg

Notes: This is starting to get pretty fecking tough now. But getting a lot of muscle mass now around my deltoids. Next week will be hard.

Dead-lifts:

Warm Ups:

1x3 on 50kg

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x2 on 115kg

1x2 on 135kg

Work Sets:

3x5 on 155kg

Considerably happy about the way my Bench and Dead-lifts are progressing putting the effort in, not ever done three decent sets on this weight in the garage and I have previously done 190kg/192.5kg So it's good felt good consistent speed throughout which makes a difference really started to perfect the technique. next week it's just over 80% for 3x5 on Deads should be fun. based on the squats today and Yesterday I mean deads were very very good. :thumb: 

NOTES: Thinking about getting a one of Session on Sunday with a Chiropractor as my back is feeling the heat literally speaking.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

:thumb: There's some good cummulative weights being lifted here , well done!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Friday 1/2/2013

Week 3 Day 3.

Squats:

50x3

70kgx2

90kgx2

Work Sets:

1x5 on 108kg

1x5 on 117kg

1x5 on 125kg

1x5 on 133kg

1x5 on 142.5kg PB.

Notes:These were tough,but pleased I managed them, slight back problem which has now been resolved.

BenchPress:

1x5 on 30kg

1x2 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

Work sets:

5x5 on 74kg Really seeing serious improvements with this routine.

Barbell Rows:

5x5 on 70kg.

NOTES: Apologsies for not updating straight away it's difficult when you don't have a Laptop I am hoping to sort this problem out shortly.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

good to see ya still putting o. The effort matt

Keep it up mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep good steady and consistent progress here which is what we want to see ! ... and well done on the squat PB !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Day One Week Four:

Now it's starting to get serious but today felt absolutely fantastic and I feel I held back slightly. Absolute massive PB's.

BenchPress:

1x5 on 30kg

1x5 on 50kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 75kg

1x5 on 81kg

1x5 on 85kg PB Video Below.

Squats:

1x3 on 70kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 100kg

1x2 on 115kg

Work Sets:

3x5 on 135kg. Notes: Got video's off all sets think ( I actually held myself back, Probably could of got the last two sets very maybe huge PB never able to do this before comp and I did a 160kg squat prob with 5 more in me, this is very very promising for April time.

Will Try Uploading all my videos shortly not as easy as I would Like.

barbell Row:

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 75kg

1x5 on 80kg

Notes: really Happy with tonight done things I've never managed before without my bodyweight signifcantly increasing it's fantastic, alot more to come. I think 5 on 150kg Friday is not looking to unlikely. Definitely going to be strong by End of year for The British Powerlifting Championships.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I Seriously think I could of managed 5x5 on 135kg on Squat You decided for yourself's if I can't upload I will get Ben to do it, he's a wiz at technology. I am over the moon because I can see this 180kg Squat is in within touching distance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Well done on the pb's mucka. No doubt youll get it soon enough pal!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks fellas,

yeah will get ben to upload all vids, nice speed I felt throughout and that. Got Dead-lifts on Wednesday should be good then Wk5-9 it's done to 3's. Which is handy as I have a bench comp on March 3rd. Don't feel to tired which is promising, Friday will be good hoping for requirement of 5 on 150kg. If I can get that will be Fantastic stuff, did 3 on it pre comp and prob could do no more than 1 set of 5 on this weight I did tonight so its good.

BW is up to 92.2kg atm, Dave what you weighing? :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wednesday: Week four Day Two:

SQUATS:

60kgx3

90kgx3

100kgx2

Work Sets:

5x5 on 117.5kg

OHP:

Work Sets:

5x5 on 50kg.

Notes: This was fecking hard, had to work tough for the last sets an unfortunately cheat with my legs for last couple of sets' did the first 3 though strict, shoulders are feeling the pain today big time.

Deads:

60kgx3

80kgx3

110kgx3

140kgx2

Work Sets:

3x5 on 160kg. Most I've consequently done on this lift, proper bar it felt great Considering the tough session Monday. And Yesterday on Squats Feeling strong for the next few weeks Definitely. Hoping to smash 200kg possibly in April 3 lift comp at Woking.

Finished Finally with some Leg Press Not done this in ages and my knees don't like it, might see about getting an X ray soon on them they feel like there are bits moving around in it, Possibly surgery I hope not though.  

Work up to 240kg for a few.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Here are a couple of videos from Monday Below:






1x5 on 85kg.

1st Set 1x5 on 135kg






2nd Set

1x5 on 135kg






Last Set on 135kg Below:

3rd Set was so hard.

1x5 Below on 135kg.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good stuff there Matt :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good job on the vid's matt! Keep it up


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Will be uploading later on. Bench and Squat session.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Four Day Three:

Fantastic session today gains are coming thick and fast.

Bench:

1x3 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

Work Sets:

1st set Video 1x5 on 80kg






2nd set 1x5 on 80kg Paused Video






2x5 on 80kg Paused

1x4 on 80kg Dad spotting me unfortunately couldn't manage a fith rep on the 3rd set although Definitely think 100kg or 105kg Bench will be with me. Videos below:

Squats:

1x2 on 70kg

1x2 on 90kg

1x2 on 105kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 113kg

1x5 on 122.5kg

1x5 on 130kg

1x5 on 140kg

1x4 on 150kg Video below






1x3 on 150kg Video below.






barbell Rows:

5x5 on 75kg.

Notes: Really happy all my lifts are going up steady and pretty consistently, definitely think I will be on for some big numbers in April for the 3 lift Qualifer for British Might try qualify in 105kg class. Got along way to go but I think Realistically 200-210 deadlift should be capable and hopefully 170-180 Squat soon enough. Got four more weeks off Routine from Monday. Down to triples. and hoping to finish on some decent numbers. Definitely confident and Dead-lift is so much stronger. Patience and hard work pains of clearly. :thumb :First set my Bro and Dad spotting and watching.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wk 5 De-load:

Bench:

1x10 on bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x3 on 60kg

Work Sets:

1x3 on 67.5kg

1x3 on 77.5kg

1x3 on 87.5kg Paused all reps.

Squats:

bar x5

1x4 on 60kg

1x3 on 100kg

1x2 on 110kg

1x2 on 120kg

Work Sets:

3x3 on 135kg Easy.

Notes: It's quiet a easy de- load at the moment so it's very promising feeling very good and strong. Wednesday it's dead-lifts should be fun. :thumb:

lat Pull Downs:

3x8 on about 20kg

Seated Rows:

3x8 on 25kg or something like this, Deliberately keeping to minimum Wednesday are no longer squats so I can't ****ing wait to dead-lift fresh, Bring it on!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wk Six.

Dead lifts:

1x3 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x3 on 110kg

1x2 on 140kg

1x2 on 160kg

Work Sets;

2x3 on 180kg. PB

OHP:

3x3 on 50kg (STRICT)

Racks Pin 1:

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x3 on 160kg

Leg Curls:

4x10 on 40kg

leg extensions: 2x10 on 25kg

Dumbell Curls:

2x10 on 10kg each arm concentration curls.

Leg Press:

3x8 on 220kg.

Nice Session Felt good, Slightly annoying wanted to do abit better on the Dead-lift than this however it's a big PB I think I am good for 200kg Now as Before I did 1x2 on 180 and pulled 192.5kg so Hopefully Next few weeks I will be in decent shape.  :thumb: :thumb :

Not sure I am recovering as quickly as I think I am also. Going to have to extend rest between Squats and Dead-lifts this is taking abit out of me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

PB is a PB ! don't be so greedy lol ... you'll get there, and yes Deads and Squats are the big lifts so you are wise to make sure you are properly rested.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Friday 15th:

Bench:

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x3 on 70kg

1x2 on 80kg

Work Sets:

1x3 on 90kg Paused.

1x2 on 90kg Paused.

Notes: Got Video of first set on my Brother's phone which hopefully he will upload for me when he gets a minute. Did risk 3rd rep on my own but sure it might of been there. Definitely going to press over 100kg which will be good. Looking good for a good total.

Squats:

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 85kg

1x2 on 100kg

1x2 on 110kg

1x2 on 130kg

1x2 on 140kg

1x1 on 150kg.

1x2 on 160kg BOOM! PB, Got video again on my brother's phone hopefully he will upload soon, Good depth and felt alright to be honest, see I did Dead-lifts on Wedesday heavy, Definitely looking good, Think I could of probably tripled but with no spotter you got to be sensible, If I can get a 180 Squat in April this will be fantastic.



Front Raises:

3x10 on 4.5kg Alternate arm.

Ham Curls: 20kg various ways single and double legged

Loads of tricep Pushdowns. Felt good and Strong.

Looking forward to next week. :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

New Gym today Great stuff:

Bench:

1x10 bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

Work Sets:

5x3 on 80kg Paused.

Squats:

barx5

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x3 on 125kg

1x3 on 145kg

1x3 on 145kg

notes: Took easy today as I am trying to push dead-lifts more and Bench atm. Will be heavy Thursday probably then Iwill re- run this routine again. Based on my new 1rm.

Front Raises:

2x10 on 12kg ( Each alternate arm)

Leg Extensions:

3x10 on 70kg

1x10 on 91kg

1x8 on 105kg Almost full stack.

Seated Leg Press:

1x12 on 125kg

1x10 on 195kg Too easy Full Stack on this machine.

1x10 on 165kg

1x30 on 125kg.

Happy with session and looking forward to upcoming sessions.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

New Gym today Great stuff:

Bench:

1x10 bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg

Work Sets:

5x3 on 80kg Paused.

Squats:

barx5

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x3 on 125kg

1x3 on 145kg

1x3 on 145kg

notes: Took easy today as I am trying to push dead-lifts more and Bench atm. Will be heavy Thursday probably then Iwill re- run this routine again. Based on my new 1rm.

Front Raises:

2x10 on 12kg ( Each alternate arm)

Leg Extensions:

3x10 on 70kg

1x10 on 91kg

1x8 on 105kg Almost full stack.

Seated Leg Press:

1x12 on 125kg

1x10 on 195kg Too easy Full Stack on this machine.

1x10 on 165kg

1x30 on 125kg.

Happy with session and looking forward to upcoming sessions.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Never seen a gym so busy about 30 people in there tonight.

Straight to it after Work, felt pretty lethargic and muscles sore however not a too bad a session Kept it short and sweet.

Dead-lifts:

1x4 on 60kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x3 on 140kg

1x2 on 160kg

1x2 on 175kg Felt good.

1x2 on 190kg PB Boom!

What a time to do it just before this Monday I will be running the 5x5 Routine again, Hoping for another nice improvement, Definitely the routine for me. Was not fantastically easy and in honesty maybe I was hoping for alot but would of liked to do 4 on this weight. But 2 is an improvement and they only come slow so I am over joyed as I know I am not 100% fresh, was aching abit still today, and didn't have a great deal of food all day a Sandwhich few chocolate bar's nothing fantastic. So well Chuffed. Definitely ready for a 200kg on 7th of APril. Really am hoping for 210 if possible but we will see.

Power Cleans:

3x3 on 65kg from hang. and From floor.

Leg Extensions:

3x10 on 91kg

1x8 on 105kg Almost the full stack.

Hamcurls:

2x10 on 50kg, this was tough after the dead-lifts. I will peak up in time I have worked out for this 3 lift comp, so When I start this Monday it will be grand.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Here are my videos from a few weeks ago I will be training tomorrow so looking forward to that.

1x2 on 160kg






1x3 paused on 90kg Bench:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Squat and Bench Day:

Feeling tired and not 100% so I called it a day after 20 minutes.

Bench:

1x10 on 30kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x3 on 75kg

1x3 on 85kg This felt like a tone, and shoulders are seriously stiff atm.

1x2 on 95kg PB but was very tough, just got the 2nd luckily. Not great tbh and feeling abit dizzy and so forth.

Squats:

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 105kg

1x3 on 115kg

Belt On:

1x3 on 130kg.

Was not in the right frame off mind today and it showed. SO rather than continuing not feeling great I have learn to call it short which is what I did. :lol: But Anyhow going to start this routine from next week. Might take the rest of this week off and start week one the 4th of March. My Body needs rest and recovery.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sometimes it's best to listen to your body and lay off for a while, I've learnt that a half baked workout is exactly that !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

What a better time when you can't sleep to wake up an have a Shake!

Delicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> What a better time when you can't sleep to wake up an have a Shake!
> 
> Delicious!!!!!!!!


lol ... I woke up at 3am ish too ... went to the loo and then back to bed .... sod doing anything else!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cardio and BodyBuilding Day.

Ski machine 10 minute Intensity.

Leg Extensions:

1x10 on 70kg

1x10 on 91kg

1x10 on 105kg

2x10 on 119kg I think it was full stack anyhow pre exhaust for seated leg press.

Seated Leg Press:

1x10

1x20

2x10 on Full stack 195kg Still far to easy various weight from 145 to full stack.

Tricep Pushdowns:

4x10 on various weight

LatPull Downs:

3x10 on various Weight.

Some Light OHP strict. 3 sets between 8-10 reps up to 40kg

Hamcurls:

2x10 up to 50kg.

CoreWork> With KettleBell, 6kg to finish more than adequate session until I start 5x5 advanced.    

Weight tonight. 94.9kg Bodyweight slimming down nicely. THis was with clothes on.

Really nice to do something different but Monday will be the time to knuckle down again for some SERIOUS training with the 5X5 ADVANCED AGAIN, Got fantastic gains, slightly overtrained this time will be sensible with it. and Feck I am going to be damn strong by week 9 this time. Peak up to decent weight after about wk 5 whih is handy because won't be to long before my 3 lift competition.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Bench Squats and Block deads.

Bench: All Paused.

1x5 on 30kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 65kg

1x3 on 75kg

1x3 on 85kg

1x2 on 90kg.

Paused Squats ( In the Whole)

1x5 60kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 on 95kg

1x5 on 100kg.  These are suprisingly tiring.

13 inch Partial Deadlifts:

1x5 on 80kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x4 on 120kg

1x3 on 135kg

1x3 on 155kg

1x3 on 170kg, Full bar. Ordered another 40kg two slim 20kgs, very good easy. THese partial deadlifts were 13 inch so just about mid shin so 3 inches roughly higher than a normal deadlift, an considerably lower than pin 1. Which is just below knee height, so it's a great way of deadlifting as a assistance. and good way of determining strength. Good to feel the weight with slightly less weight. 

Finished with High PUlls:

3x5 on 50kg these are a fantastic assistance and incorporate great speed and explosiveness, and think about it your in a deadlifting position kind off.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week One Monday Day One 5x5 Advanced

Squats:

Warm Ups:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 110kg.

Notes: This was good, felt great and fantastic speed and explosiveness throughout the sets. Feeling pretty decent at the moment. Got about 5 Weeks until competition so I will stop the routine about week Four. Then go up to opener's for triples. Then continue the routine after competition it's not ideal admittedly but should be okay from what I've worked out. 

Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

1x5 bar

1x5 on 30kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 62.5kg

1x5 on 67.5kg

1x5 on 72.5kg

Barbell Rows:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 52.5kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 62.5kg

Finished with dumbell sides

Dumbell Sides: 2x10 on 20kg each arm to sets these are fantastic core builders " Andy Bolton".

Notes: All reps were paused however going Wednesday to have a physio session I think my right shoulder is absolutely killing me it's not a pleasant feeling every rep is crunching. Although I'm not entirely sure what it is might get an xray. When I rotate my shoulder around 360 Degree's literally it's like a solid cracking sounds, Quiet a worrying prospect.

Good Session looking forward to Wednesday, Today I barely had a sweat on so my fitness and conditioning is obviously working. I will be competing on the 7th of April in the 105kg under 23's class. Quiet a competitive bunch.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:cool2:

Week One Day Two:

Squats/ OHP/ Dead-lifts:

Squats:

Warm Ups:

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 100kg.

Notes: I have changed my Squat stance quiet noticeably going much widers now like alot of Powerlifter's do. The main reason for this is I Feel it's taken alot off pressure of my back so it cant be bad, in contrary to this Trying to work my outters abit for the dead-lift. Also I have wide hips so it's easier to get down. Really working on speed on these sets and going slow down saving power at the base.

OHP:

Warm up:

1x3 on 30kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 50kg.

Not too bad actually felt pretty strong and consistent throughout the sets, trying to keep them nice and strict and pushing my head through at the right time, To get maximum force.

Dead-Lifts:

1x4 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 110kg

Work Sets:

3x5 on 130kg.

Notes: Dead-lifts are becoming more and more my friend felt quiet explosive and fast throughout the sets no more technical issues really to address just got to keep getting strong keeping bar nice and close to shins head up and driving through with the legs and hips and bringing the chest through at the top. I really cant wait until my competition in April going for some big lifts and I will be getting them also. I have trained and not missed a workout, I have to get my training before competition right, say two weeks out I figure I will starting training for the competition on the 18th of March. Have two sessions of going up to my openers

Finished with some sets of Dumbell Sides with 15kg each arm.

Nice session felt strong and good.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week One Day Three: Squats and Bench/ Barbell Rows

Squats:

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 105kg

1x5 on 112.5kg

1x5 on 120kg

Bench:

1x5 on 50kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 67.5kg

Barbell Rows:

5x5 on 60kg

Notes: Mind was not in a great position. THink I am somehow overtraining really can't understand how tbh either. As I am only doing 3 times a week. Need to get motivated and back in the gym which I have paid for and not gone since been on holiday I have trained in the garage it's just not a good idea. My body is feeling ****ed atm. Mightly so need a good rest but can't until after the comp and I might take 2-3 weeks off after competition.

Need to be recovered by Monday as I have to start training up to openers and really need these openers to happen. So just got to keep my fingers crossed, could really do with someone to train with, unfortunately don't have a training partner I find it hard training alone, although I use to prefer it I don't anymore tbh. Need someone to spur you on and kick you up the ****.

My Shoulder is still causing me pain the right one mainly, and my back just feels totally drained. Help me GOD! :innocent:

SO Plan of action Monday is to Basically to do Squats and bench, up to my openers for triples, possibly do some bit of board press and take out more weight then I hope to press just to get use to it, and similarly with the Squat go up to opener for triple and or couple of sets depending to competition pause and depth and take more weight than I hope to do on the Squat. Really want good improvement but I think I might of asked for a little too much.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just be a couch potato over the weekend and try to relax , you have come such a long way and your progress is really good.

Everyone has [email protected] days so don't worry about it too much, and getting back to your commercial gym may be the kick you need...

shame there is no one on here who could train with you!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to eat big this weekend ready for Monday bring on the pain. Really take as much protein and glutamine to reduce my pains.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

rest up over the weekend and get plenty of food, you'll be back feeling great in no time


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mark_star said:


> rest up over the weekend and get plenty of food, you'll be back feeling great in no time


Thank you mark. Yeah it's important to as I gotta do Squats and Bench, later during the week I will be doing deadlifts. Nervous but excited naturally, Just had a tuna sandwhich and protein drink, I do eat too much tbh but generally got a good diet.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Stop being a pu55y and just do the weights :whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ha,

Yeah You tell me Shaun quiet right. I will man up Monday No choice


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Today Squats and Bench:

Baby it was quiet a fantastic session.

Squats:

1xbar many about 10-15

1x5 on 60kg

1x4 on 90kg

1x3 on 105kg

1x3 on 115kg

1x3 on 130kg

1x2 on 140kg Great session, great speed.

Work Set up to Openers:

2x3 on 155kg

1x2 on 155kg

PB BOOM! Good depth and nice technique, had a personal trainer women there who was training someone, she seemed to not say anything so must of been doing it right. And another guy said, BBer not particularly big or looking strong."God that's abit of weight on there" , I said not nearly enough ha, I wish it was 100kg more. THen got talking seemed a decent fella, what he trains for and me etc etc. 

Notes: This will be so nice in comp on 7th feels brilliant felt light on my back also, really motivated today for it, Will be pushing dead-lifts and Bench probably thursday session. didn't risk 3rd set for 3rd rep with spotter might of but two solid sets felt really quiet comfortable. I will be very very confident in competition of at least 170kg I hope on squat, I mean my last I did 160 and had a 165 there. So want this time to try and milky it for what it's worth and get a 1rmaximum in this comp on this lift.

Speed Squats ( Paused 2 seconds at whole)

2x5 on 85kg Great explosiveness, and great conditioning feeling much much fitter atm.

Leg Press:

1x5 on 100kg

1x10 on 150kg

1x10 on 190kg

1x8 on 220kg

1x8 on 240kg

1x6-8 on 270 PB fantastic and really felt strong and very possibly could do 300kg on Leg press now but fantastic mild stone today 595lbs and tbh felt quiet comfortable considering after squats. Different gym today I went to one near me instead of Epsom, Much to my amazement they do have some Strongman Equipment to FANTASTIC might try for next time.

LatPulldowns:

2x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 60kg, Let it there felt good burn on lats, quiet tough but grinded the 10rep on this. Just did these as I was waiting to use the benchpress as they only have one decent one,

Core Stability Work:

Kettlebell Swings:

Various sets: with 10kg kettlebell and 15kg Kettlebell.

BenchPress:

1xmany bar

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 75kg

Notes: Not pushing this today as I will do them with Dead-s Thursday when I go up to Opener on both Bench and Deadlifts, Felt fine no shoulder problems this time so Thursday should be a good session, I won't be going up to Anything other than Openers this and next week, Although Might take extra weight out on the Squat and Bench to feel both, Deadlift will purely go up to openers, might get a feel for more weight from a Partial deadlift but I won't be mistakenly leaving my strength in the gym. so great session very happy and very strong.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the PB :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's excellent mate, good for you on the PB


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mark_star said:


> that's excellent mate, good for you on the PB


Thanks Mark means alot man, Yeah felt good will try getting video's next week. Perhaps. training is going well atm can't complain. Probably was good for a double on 165 but may try something like that next week on squat.  My general explosiveness is going well.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thanks Mark means alot man, Yeah felt good will try getting video's next week. Perhaps. training is going well atm can't complain. Probably was good for a double on 165 but may try something like that next week on squat.  My general explosiveness is going well.


great, look forward to seeing the vids


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Any training today mate?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yesterday Session A great one!

Dead- Lifts and Assistances:

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 100kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x3 on 140kg

1x2 0n 165kg

Work Sets: Up to Opener

1x3 on 185kg






1x2 on 185kg Video's below.






2x5 hands forward 100kg Speed Work

Notes: This felt okay tbh, great speed up off the floor felt really light, got to try do one last session in about 9 days time. a few singles probably fast ones or that's the plan now on these Just need to try use my legs abit more and keep my **** abit lower. My desire is looking marginally promising to do, Not easy by any means but I am gunning for it in this comp on 7th of April.

Bench:

1x8 bar

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 80kg all paused)

Notes: going to try some Bench sunday just only bench then Monday will do Squats. and some assistance work. Paritals dead-lifts etc. Struggling on the bench, gym bench is about 5 inches from the floor and it's just not ideal because it's nothing like a competition bench, so I need to go to old gym or do this bench session in the garage. Shoulder is still hurting.

Single Arm Rows:

1x10 on 35kg

1x8 on 35kg Left arm.

1x10 on 35kg

1x8 on 35kg ( Right Arm)

Leg Press:

1xmany on 100kg

1x10 on 200kg

1x10 on 250kg

1xfew on 300kg PB video below:






sad I know but thought might aswell, funny how people that don't train try to show off in the gym, on this by piling loads of weight on and thinking they're really good. Makes me laugh. 

LatPull Downs:

3x10 on 54kg

Leg Extensions:

Full Stack x many repsx many sets don't know amount but it's over 100kg.  Very content with session didn't feel great most I did before on deads when I pull 192 and 190 was a double on 182.5kg SO massive PB a few sets on 185kg and it didn't feel bad. Maybe next week I will see if I can do a double on 195 or 200kg Not going to be easy but we'll see. Felt I held back slightly, or perhaps I am telling myself this, Mind was up for it but my body was aching so can't complain really good dead-lifting session.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great going Matt !!! :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eouuuuffffff....that looked comfortable going up......nice one....I'm no expert of course....


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Eouuuuffffff....that looked comfortable going up......nice one....I'm no expert of course....


Hey Flubsy.

Thanks, Yeah didn't feel too bad, the main problem is it pulls on your shoulder's alot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Cracking lifts mucka, keep it up pal


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave said:


> Cracking lifts mucka, keep it up pal


Hello Dave, Fantastic to see you around not see you in a while. Thanks for the encouragement mate. Not long until my comp now. 7th of April so One last dead-lift session on about 25th or 24th of March.

Doing Bench today, Then Squat day tomorrow. Think I will get very close to 500kg in this comp. Hopefully.:laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right,

Powerhouse Breakfast:

Big Bowl of Museli 350ml Skimmed milk.

2 Pieces of toast./ and 4 boiled eggs, and a Protein Drink.

BENCH DAY:

Bench;

2x5 on 30kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 80kg

Work Sets:

1x3 on 90kg






1x1 on 95kg






1x1 on 100kg PB

Notes: Quiet satisfied been struggling recently, because of a shoulder issue, going to get it looked at end of this month so hopefully Find a answer to the problem. Took 3 500mg paracetamol before training today which has not made much difference, except make me feel odd. Hoping rest til Friday or Saturday end of this week will make the difference. Only got to stop at Chest on the Bench for competition rules.

2 Board Press:

1x2 on 100kg

1x1 on 110kg

Drop Set:

1x5 on 80kg All paused to Board

OHP:

2x8-10 on 30kg, just to try and stretch my shoulders really.

2x10 on 30kg Curls.

Couple of Sets of Front raises with 4.5kg dumbell to finish.

Mainly tried using these for Shoulder dislocations. I've always had problems with my shoulder (S) so I guess it comes no surprise to me, although I have not really been doing that much bench of late. :innocent:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

1x1 on 100kg PB

PS: Not as easy as I would like


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey [Redacted]y.
> 
> Thanks, Yeah didn't feel too bad, the main problem is it pulls on your shoulder's alot.


it does, you are right..I have 3 ribs at the back on the left that tend to pop out when I do deads cos of the forward pull, lol..keep having to go and get them pushed back in by the osteo, although it's so painful when they pop it isn't half teaching me to keep my back in the proper postion when pulling to try to avoid this.

Actually Matt...I don't want you to think I'm being rude or anything, but if you look at your second vid, (i was just looking at it again)...you are skewed slightly on the left hand side as you come up, and that made me think you may pull something if you don't correct that? I dunno really, I'm certainly no expert and I do know that I pull slightly on the left too cos I'm left handed, but I was wondering if you may want to look at that? I do know that you are pulling massive massive weights so please please don't think I'm being critical cos I'm noone to say anything to you, it was just an observation and I wasn't sure if I should mention it....dont' get cross okay? I know I don't know anything...but it did just make me think about my ribs, and when you said what you did I thought I would say something...hope that is ok.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

eeeek! just watched the bench...blimmin eck! that is one massive weight...I only made 52.5 the other week, taken me about a year to do it...hahaha...cough....noice one..


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Flubs said:


> eeeek! just watched the bench...blimmin eck! that is one massive weight...I only made 52.5 the other week, taken me about a year to do it...hahaha...cough....noice one..


Thanks FLubs:tongue: Your doing well though, It takes time. DOn't forget I am a bloke aswell it's not great most people my age competing do about 120-180kg so I am well down, but it's a start hopefully I can get to 105kg that will be a start on the bench.

Your doing good Flubs, Persistency will always win the race.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats on the PB :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks BestBefore.

To the above FLubs, I do tend to pull over one side. It's not good and I do need to try sort it will try get it sorted next dead-lift session which will be the last one before comp.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right very disappointing session today, but Luckily I have one session left on the Squats. Good news is I have lost weight, the bad news is I might not do this 180 raw squat on the 7th.

Squats:

1x bar many

1x4 on 60kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x3 on 115kg

1x3 on 130kg

1x2 on 145kg

1x4 on 155kg Video Below :






Notes THis felt fairly comfortable as the video shows. But accidently went 160 I was intending to 165 but noticed after it was ****ing 160 I doubled very frustrating although having said this, probably can't double 165 anyhow 160 felt terribly tough and ****e. Very bad day DOn't know what I am going to do atm this 180 just won't happen unless I can pull a mircale and triple 165. :confused1:

1x2 on 160kg

this felt tough and very annoyed with myself. My bodyweight atm is only 94.5 so I've lost alot of weight but still. Video below, training with guy who spotted me he was a strong sod, he did a modest 12 on 220kg Raw. on the Squat.

Speed Squats: 2x5 on 105kg ( Pausing at bottom)

Leg Press:

1x8 on 140kg

1x8 on 180kg

1x8 on 220kg

1x8 on 260kg

LatPull Downs:

3x10 on 54kg

Leg Extensions:

1x8 on 42.5kg

1x10 on 82.5kg

1x8 on 105kg. 3/4 of the stack.

Notes: This was a bitterly disappointing session for me. Love the Squat but didn't love it today. I mean fair enough I did heavy dead-lifts only 3 days ago but it's not an excuse it was just ****e.

Seem to have trouble uploading other vid but will try sort it tomorrow fecking knackered tonight.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

keep positive Matt ... we all have bad sessions !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is other vid

1x2 on 160 not so easy if you notice second rep the bar moved which really put me out of sink first was a steamer really.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Eaten alot today.

My Diet from now on is to try get to the below approximate intake of food.

Calories: 3500-4000

Fats: 50-60grams

Protein: 200-250grams

Carbs: 250-300.

Going to carb up tonight and tomorrow as I have a tough session head tomorrow. Will update as normal.

Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

My weekend will be brilliant. 3 night shifts then quick turnaround! woohoo!

Not......


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Last Dead-lift session today and it wasn't a bad one. 

1x4 on 60kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x3 on 140kg

1x2 on 160kg

1x1 on 180kg, Didn't feel too bad so decided to go up.

1x1 on 195kg

1x1 on 195kg Video Below: grip was causing a issue with this because it was not a very nerled bar. But happy with this as it's a Pb.






Drop Set:

140kg x5.

T-Bar Rows:

2x5 on 40kg

1x6 on 40kg

Leg Press: 1x15 on 200kg

1x10 on 250kg

1x7 on 300kg 

Single arm Rows:

1x5 on 11plates don't know how much these plates are.

Notes: Fairly Happy with today's session, it's my last serious session so it's all good. Hoping for 3 good lifts in comp and I'm happy with my Progress so it's all good. That carbing up was well worth it last night. But this session is about 95% or 97.5% so two singles arn't too bad really second as above was tough but it was smooth which is the main thing.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Again left side was a problem as grip was going. [email protected]@@d.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the PB!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Again left side was a problem as grip was going. [email protected]@@d.


Aup mate, why don't you use some straps on your deads if you struggle with grip? I use them and only did 150k yesterday but it just makes the lift alot more comfy.

Well done on the PB mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, why don't you use some straps on your deads if you struggle with grip? I use them and only did 150k yesterday but it just makes the lift alot more comfy.
> 
> Well done on the PB mate.


Cheers mate, I will after comp. But can't atm because straps are Not Allowed in Powerlifting not in ANY association.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the PB :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good man Matt! Keep it up!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Cheers mate, I will after comp. But can't atm because straps are Not Allowed in Powerlifting not in ANY association.


Aup mate, I didn't know that so yet again learning something new everyday. Totally understand why you don't use them then lol.

Luckily for me I won't be entering any competions so I can train with them lol.

Hows is all the training going?? Are you fully on target for the 500kg?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Buddy,

Probably not going to get it April. But I believe I could get pretty damn close, can only improve so much realistically naturally but I think I could get 40-50kg on my overal total and if so it means PB's on everything I mean basically almost all my openers are and were my 3rd attempts in my previous comp so I can say I've made a very very good improvement. 

As long as I do it later in the year which I will then it's all good.!

But I will be going for it this one regardless. My main priority is to qualify for the British once again. But this time in the under 23's in the 105kg class, Prob is I weigh like 94kg so I am giving away 11kg of weight. But Still should do it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> Probably not going to get it April. But I believe I could get pretty damn close, can only improve so much realistically naturally but I think I could get 40-50kg on my overal total and if so it means PB's on everything I mean basically almost all my openers are and were my 3rd attempts in my previous comp so I can say I've made a very very good improvement.
> 
> ...


Get bloody eating then lmao. Whats your plans regarding staying natural? Is it forever or until you need to change??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Bench Day/ OHP:

Bar x many

1x5 on 30kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x1 on 80kg

1x2 on 90kg ( Paused) Video Below






1x1 on 95kg Paused

1x1Failed at 102.5kg Just as well I train without the collars. On the right day think it's there, but just couldn't do it today. **** Happens. 

Drop Set: 1x4 on 80kg Paused.

Two Board Press:

105x1

102.5kgx2 to Boards.

OHP: 2x5 on 50kg (strict)

Curls: 2x10 on 28kg.

Notes: Nice session, Tried today to make a conscious effort to pause on chest for 2 seconds. SO lightly stricter than competition as it's only got to stop on chest then Press. Fairly content and happy with this session. Sure I was abit stronger a while back but good session been having difficulties with Benching due to shoulder but didn't seem to bad today so happy days.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

1x1 on 95kg Paused






2 Board Press

1x2 on 102.5kg


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking Good there Matt !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Ian, My last final Session Wednesday Squats then that will be my lot up until my comp on the 7th pretty happy with how my training has gone and so on. So it should be me well prepared for it.

Bring it on I say


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Went training with a Woking lad today called Toby and his son, first time I met him and he's a decent bloke. Good potential for Powerlifting definitely. His son did sets on 85kg and Toby who's doing my comp went up to 160kg for a single.

Squats:

Bar x many

30 x many

40x many.

80x5

90x5

120x3

140x3

Opener 1x1 on 155kg

2nd Attempt: 1x2 on 165kg, person videoing was abit **** definitely as he did it from back so it's difficult to see the depth but I think they're both just there. Not easy but it's most I've squatted and most I've tried squatting. Fecking annoying guy touched slightly on 2nd rep but I still had it there. I did say before hand don't touch unless I'm going back down with it.

1x2 on 165kg PB Vid below






Leg Press:

200x8-10 reps

240x 6-8 reps

280kg x 6-8 reps.

T- Bar Rows:

2x6-8 on 40kg

Dumbell Sides:

3x10 on 20kg each arm, Alternating these, these are feeling much much easy will increase weight on these after competition so core stability must be getting training partner had a go to at these.

Light Deads:

70kg x many

about 3 sets of 3 on 120kg working on technique and speed predominantly no more training now until comp rest up and eat big and sleep well.  Really happy in good shape for this competition.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok.... I'm in mate!!

Gonna play catch up later.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you are in a positive mental frame for the competition as that is so important!

looking forward to see how you do .. hope there will be some vids ... :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers guys,

Yes there will definitely be some video's off my competition, I wouldn't dare not. Yes I am looking forward to it massively, going to beat those weights up. Looked back and it amazes me 1 year and about 6 months or there abouts.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Subbed up, all the best mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking strong as an ox bud!! Just caught up with the vids... Feel like there's plenty in the tank ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah mate, Feel very lazy not training but won't be long then my time will be here on that platform on the 7th of April/ My main aim at the moment is just eat loads and loads, I'm pretty strong at doing that.

It's going to be a busy competition about 60-70 lifters, and over 14 juniors so I'm bound to have some competition. Might not win my group but I'm going to try my damn hardest to. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking strong mucka! Keep it up pal!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Either which way mate get involved and smash it!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Either which way mate get involved and smash it!


Thanks mate really really appreicate your support your doing well to fella.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave said:


> Looking strong mucka! Keep it up pal!


Thanks Dave, really appreciate your support big man, Your doing well to mucka keep it up. Yeah


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great to see guys gearing up for comps especially when they are prepping nicely.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Weighed myself today a nice slim 96.2kg.

Nice Bacon sandwhich, 2 bananas and a massive curry.

Delicious. Will be happy to weigh in this comp around 98kg to 97.5kg something like this.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-kg-PROGRESSIVE-POWER-LIFTING-CHAINS-OLYMPIC-CHAIN-COLLARS-BATTLING-CHAIN-/111043775904?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19dab98da0

Aup mate, how are you? Are these the chains you are looking for??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-kg-PROGRESSIVE-POWER-LIFTING-CHAINS-OLYMPIC-CHAIN-COLLARS-BATTLING-CHAIN-/111043775904?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19dab98da0
> 
> Aup mate, how are you? Are these the chains you are looking for??


Brilliant I will see if they will lower the price!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Look like a tasty bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Brilliant I will see if they will lower the price!


 :thumb:

Hopefully they will lower it abit for you.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah really going to start using explosive speed work after comp. Can't wait to start my routine up if honest.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Eating and eating, counting this exciting time down, going to smash pbs. Might have a treat takeaway laters. Had lots to eat today feeling good.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Eating and eating, counting this exciting time down, going to smash pbs. Might have a treat takeaway laters. Had lots to eat today feeling good.


Aup mate, hows things. Did you email about them chains?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey babe,

Yeah I did, he apparently can't lower the price to what I ask, but I've emailed him again see if there is any negotiation but he seems unlikely to budge, to be fair 120kg for Powerlifting chains 25kg each is well good price, even as used tbh, But I think as they are second hand he could lower abit that's my opinion if he won't I'll probably order them with some resistant bands Monday.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You looking at using the bands for the explosive work dude?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Matt:thumb:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Best of luck for 2moro mate, cannot wait to see how you get on. Sure you will smash it!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Matt:thumb:


Thanks buddy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Best of luck for 2moro mate, cannot wait to see how you get on. Sure you will smash it!!!


Thanks Sweat means alot.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Jimmy going to sure use bands for speed work.

Breakfast,,

Coffee

Bananna

5 Boiled Eggs, 3 pieces of toast

bowl of Cereal.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to the updates later man!

Good luck


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Write up of my Competition Yesterday South East Classic Championships:

Well got there nice and early 57 lifters or something like this weighed in at 8:10am 96.2kg fairly satisfied with that, They did annoucements and so on getting people's rack heights and so fourth. Time came around, 4 hours later I started lifting, masters fininshed.

Was feeling good and ready, got into the warm up room, very cramped and hot before started, so did my warming up as quickly as possible.

bar x few

60x 5

100kg xfew

120x2

130x1

140x1.

This wasn't as good as it normally feels, so MC announced anyone to change there openers. So I did just that, 150kg I changed. Everyone was going very deep on the Squat referees extremely strict rightly so as it's a warm a qualifer for the British.

My name called out " Matt's first attempt 150kg", Got some smelling salts up my nose, Out I went.

First attempt: 150kg Good Lift three white lights easy as.

Second Attempt: 160kg Good Lift three white lights.

Third Attempt: 170kg BOOM! BOOM! three white lights, a hard but solid lift, 10kg PB from previous comp and a good start new it couldn't carry on, it was a good hour between my last squat and my first bench, because Seniors would then squating then be juniors would be warming up on bench whilst they Squat.

Time came around my knees and Back are killing me, I was worried I'd have to pull out but stuck through the pain.

Went in the warm up room for the bench, to into consideration the referees doing about 3 second pauses the bastards,

Warm up bar x many

50xfew

60x3

70x2

80x 2x1

Left it here, didn't feel bad actually, couldn't get the right arch up which was annoying me because my back was hurting but nevertheless I carried on through it. Lowered my first bench attempt to slightly.

First Attempt: 87.5kg Good Lift three white lights as you'll see in the video it was a bad long pause.

Second Attempt: 95kg Good Lift tough but 3 white lights again, probably easier than in training, and I've had in the back of my mind something.

Third Attempt, 100kg Come on I shouted, sat down tried to arch up, but failed unforunately very close got it just half way and ran out of steam very disappointing really wanted this but just couldn't do it. Furious and wanted to go home now. Perfect day failed. **** happens.

Time came around fairly slowly again, waiting now for the Seniors to finish benching, Back still killing me and knees, put deep heat on my knees not to much effect,

Warms up.

60xfew

100xfew

120xfew felt sluggish

140x few felt sluggish

160x2x1 not how it's been in training.

Taking into consideration my back, I was almost giving up back serious agony, Lowered my opener again from 180, Those vids on here of me repping on 180 plus yet I just didn't have it for the deadlift Squat really knackered my right up.

First Attempt: 175kg Good Lift. Felt Sluggish 3 whites

Second Attempt: 185kg Good Lift Felt Sluggish 3 Whites

Third Attempt: 192.5kg F did all the hard work lifted slightly rolled it up to movements wasn't that ****ing bad those but the bastard referee's didn't give me it, but they're only doing there job I guess. You'll see on the video anyhow.

Really disappointed to be honest Qualified for the British anyhow just with a 450kg total 15kg improvement from my other 3 lift comp I think this is only my 3rd 3 lift comp. though so still alot to learn. 

Back and knees abit better though took half a pack of painkillers yesterday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Right so to summarise:_

1. You were not on top form

2. You've Qualified for the British

So you've qualified ... that's the important point, ok the day didn't live up to YOUR expectations, when sh1t happens you just have to get on with it and learn from the experience and move on, generally you can learn far more from when things go wrong than when everything runs smoothly, and success in anything isn't a level upwards projectory, there are dips and troughs on the way...

Congratulations on not going home and seeing the competition out and congratulations on qualifying :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fcking superb mate, despite your grievances you over came your obstacles and ploughed on like a warrior.

:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Greshie and Jimmy, much appreciated, might do some light training tomorrow with my new assistances, Got bands coming tomorrow. Whoopeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Write up of my Competition Yesterday South East Classic Championships:
> 
> Well got there nice and early 57 lifters or something like this weighed in at 8:10am 96.2kg fairly satisfied with that, They did annoucements and so on getting people's rack heights and so fourth. Time came around, 4 hours later I started lifting, masters fininshed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

good vids ... Matt

You are looking very solid in them ...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Nice to get back in the gym! Nothing to tough today.

10- 15 minutes Dynamic Stretching.

Bench Presses:

Bar x many

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 70kg Paused

1x5 on 80kg Paused. Took abit of getting but just managed it, Shoulders and that not fresh.

Two Board Presses:

2x2 on 90kg Paused on board.

Seated Rows:

3x10 on 67.5kg

1x6 on 90kg

Tricep Pushdowns:

5x12 on 6 plates with it's 60kg

Drop set few x10 Really burning. 

Dumbell Tricep Behind next few sets x 10

OHP:

bar x few

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 50kg

1xfew on 60kg

Concentration Curls:

2x10 on 10kg Each arm.

T- bar Rows:

few sets x 50kg

Front Squats:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x3 on 100kg felt very good had a spotter, first time I've done these in months. Going to do the 5x5 again from Monday, and add one day of assistances like fronties and partial deads leg press and high pulls with explosive work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Not your average gym I assume mate... Especially getting board presses done.

Have to admit I like the look of the session all round. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, I will be training Thursday probably.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just caught up on this Matt, and now subbed. You'll be seeing more of me.

Good work fella on qualifying. May be not what you wanted out of it, but you're through and that is what matters. Time to focus on the next one, get your prep right and nail it.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

CHeers Diggy buddy. Really appreciate it.

Right was a nice session today. Also had the pleassure of trying my new Ressistance Bands.

Deficit Deadlifts about (2inch) Standing on Wooden Block

60kg 2x5

1x4 on 100kg

1x4 on 130kg






1x4 on 130kg Deficit Plus 2 Purple Bands. Doubled over so total resistance at the top which is were I need it was about 32kg so 162kg at the top. Really really felt it working.






RackPulls Pin One Standing on 2inch Wood.

1x5 on 60kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x3 on 140kg few shrugs to.

1x3 on 160kg

1x2 on 180kg

1x1 on 200kg, nice position to use from below knee, standing on the block

Drop Set:

1x5 on 140kg with Two purple Bands.

1x2 on 180kg with two Purple Bands. Resistance total at full stetch 32kg. Hence why it was tough as you'll see below.

High Pulls:

2x5 on 60kg something like this these are a fantastic assistance I find less stress to on the wrists etc, and really hammer the traps. 

Will upload video's shortly.

Seated Rows:

1x10 on 75kg

1x8 on 90kg

1x5 on 90kg

Finished with some Leg Press:

200kg x10

250kg x 10

Nice session was totally knackered after it so it was obviously more than enough.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

still not totalling more than you're semi retired smaller bro then


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good on the deads mate! Keep it up


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:



> still not totalling more than you're semi retired smaller bro then


Ben, I'm holding back for the British and the All Englands. Lets face it I had a bad day! Next time it will be better.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> still not totalling more than you're semi retired smaller bro then


Also You had been training longer than me, I have looked back and so far I am about 18-19 months training, you had already trained that long when I started, also a sporting background and older it all makes a difference, as I've only recently stopped growing.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> still not totalling more than you're semi retired smaller bro then





strongmanmatt said:


> Ben, I'm holding back for the British and the All Englands. Lets face it I had a bad day! Next time it will be better.





strongmanmatt said:


> Also You had been training longer than me, I have looked back and so far I am about 18-19 months training, you had already trained that long when I started, also a sporting background and older it all makes a difference, as I've only recently stopped growing.


 :lol:

sibling rivalry, you gotta love it.

Matt you numpty, he's only teasing mate, don't rise so easily to the bate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> sibling rivalry, you gotta love it.
> 
> Matt you numpty, he's only teasing mate, don't rise so easily to the bate


Yeah I know it's only banter Man, I beat him on the Squat anyhow. haha:tongue:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

its alright lads he dont know how to banter :lol:

But if you wanna get into specifics Moggsy i totalled 440 in my first comp after 7 months training 

but dont worry yourself your just about stronger than me now ive stopped training


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> its alright lads he dont know how to banter :lol:
> 
> But if you wanna get into specifics Moggsy i totalled 440 in my first comp after 7 months training
> 
> but dont worry yourself your just about stronger than me now ive stopped training


I am totally " Drug Free" though, You'll be bowing down to me when I set a British Record and win a world title.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Walked into a domestic dispute...

But no offence what the hell did they feed you as kids...??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I eat alot. hence I am 96kg at 21.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> I eat alot. hence I am 96kg at 21.


You lift alot so it balances.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> I eat alot. hence I am 96kg at 21.


How tall are you? Looked to be a good comp for you.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

6ft 2 and a smidge, I am wanting to try get to about 104 103kg of solid muscle, It aint going to happen over night though.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you really are becoming strongmanmatt, some excellent lifts there and i'm sure will improve well in the coming months


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Bench day with my old man a good one to.

Bench:

2x5 on 20kg

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x2 on 65kg

1x1 on 75kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 87.5kg Paused Video below

1x3 on 87.5kg paused.






2 Board Press:

1x3 on 90kg

1x2 on 101kg Paused to two boards Dad spotting, camera obviously moved as it's facing the damn floor so won't upload it but did two decent but hard reps.

Speed Bench:

1x5 on 50kg Paused few seconds with 2 purple bands. 32kg at the top fully stretched. so 82kg at top of lockout

60x5 or many long paused with two purple bands. 32kg fully streched. so 92kg at top of lockout

Curls:

1x6 on 40kg

1x6 on 20kg

Then did some Single Arm Dumbell Press with a 32kg dumbell that's right pretty strict to Not really any legs. First time I've tried it video below:

Right arm single ohp dumbell

1x3 on 32kg

1x1 on 32kg left needs some work.






Notes: Happy though really feeling great on this exercise at the moment first time I've EVER tried single arm dumbell over head. So ecstatic, good session training with my old man who's 62 yrs old because he pushes me and there is of course abit of family rivalry.

Then FInished with some Explosive work. Standing jumps video below, these are great for general core stability, core strength and conditioning great work. Get abit weary incase I miss and smack the concrete wouldn't be a pleasant experience.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good stuff there Matt !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

:thumb:

good work....


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Greshie and Diggy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed, have you got a comp coming up?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> Subbed, have you got a comp coming up?


 Hello mate,

Not until August time begginning of then October time the British Classic. They are the only Powerlifting competitions I am doing that way if give me plenty of time to increase my lifts.

Matt.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck, will keep an eye in your progress


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Up gym, Now got my self a training partner, who is doing the exact same as me routine 5x5 fantastic, he is 29 years old very strong ability.

5x5 Stronglifts:

Week One Day One Monday 15th April.

Squats:

Bar x Many

Warm ups:

1x5 on 60kg

1x2 on 100kg

Work Sets: 5x5 on 110kg All nice deep, and very very easy, great conditioning must be getting fitter.

Rack Pulls Mid Knee height so a decent long pull, as I have very short arms to.

1x5 on 60kg

1x4 on 100kg

1x4 on 140kg

1x3 on 170kg

Video: 1x4 on 210kg






1x2 on 230kg






YES video below got alot of encouragement which is probably why I did it, smooth pull though both times, Want to built up to a double on 300kg off here. This is going really well only my second session. I vary from this position and a couple of inches lower position. This will get me the 210kg floor dead, Just got to make sure they don't effect my routine. Got to do these for the next 3 months consistently varying from this position and lower consistenly with routine and I will get A HUGE DEADLIFT I know this! 

BenchPress:

bar x many

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 62.5kg

1x5 on 67.5kg

1x5 on 72.5kg

Barbell Rows:

1x5 on 47.5kg

1x5 on 52.5kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 62.5kg

Leg press:

200kgx8

250kgx6

290kgx6

Seated Rows:

1x6 on 75kg

1x6 on 90kg

1xabout 5 or 6 on 105kg That right, almost full stack strick, fantastic strength feeling in my upper back and wings " Lats".

Really happy session going to seriously get some big gains in this.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Smashing it mate.... Strong as an ox!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This is excellent ... and great to have a training partner who can provide good vids and encouragement


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week One Day Two Wednesday 17th April

Squats:

Warm ups:

barxmany

Work Sets:

5x5 on 100kg.

Notes: Didn't go as deep as Monday on all of them as my legs were in pieces today, but feel I'm getting some recovery back.

OHP:

Bar x many

Work Sets:

5x5 on 50kg. Happy with this quiet taxing in all honesty but I was trying to keep it to strict press rather than clean pushpress, although probably defeats the object abit.

Dead-lifts:

Warm Ups:

60kgx5

100kgx5

Work Sets:

3x5 on 130kg. Already feeling the benefits with this weight, even though I was totally exhausted, but this lockout work is really really helping me now converting it from the floor once I get to the knee, So it's fantastic, can't weight until I get to 85-90% and see what real difference it makes. Still going to do these racks, fronties and legpress to help gain the aggressive and explosiveness required for the lockout point and off the floor.

Assistance Work:

High Pulls:

2x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 60kg

Dumbell Shrugs:

3 sets of between 6-8 reps with 20kg Dumbell each hand, fantastic pain on the traps.

Seated Rows:

2x8 on 90kg Really strict, wings are getting massive now. 

Really happy session looking forward to Friday's session should be good. Did abit of practice with Farmers Walk to, which I will post in the strongman section, with my mate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good session matt! Keep it up


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Proper journal this one.

Keep it up!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Proper journal this one.
> 
> Keep it up!


CHeers mate. Yeah some good stuff going on. I am working hard at the moment.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


>


alright matt hope your well , looks like your doing pretty good recently .

constructive criticism time .

in the box jump vids your legs are going either side of the boxes when they need to go over the top of it .

legs either side is cheating yourself .

also when doing them ideally you need to land feet first on top of the box so your driving your body weight upwards as thats where your power is needed in squats/deadlifts/ohp etc where as a long jumper or triple jumper would need to start static and power forwards and up .

good effort though and once you get your training 100% you could be a world class lifter .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Ewen,

Means alot buddy. Yeah training is going well, this routine is going to give me some new PR's can definitely feel it mate, just got to keep chipping away, for my comp in April, All Englands, There is a strongman Gym, I might do one day a week doing this. On my day off each week. Hard work and determination and really working my weaknesses will help me battle from and get this 210 deadlift I want in training before this All England Comp and this 400lb raw squat. To, all lifts are progressing nicely and I feel I am getting alot of strength so all is going toward the right direction.

Thanks for the critism, appreciated and will take it on board, because I know your right and you know what your talking about.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good session there pal, I'll have a look for your farmers walk


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :End of Week One of 5x5 Advanced Madcow

Week One Day Three Friday 19th of April.

Squats:

Warm ups:

barx5

60x5

Work Sets:

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 107.5kg

1x5 on 115kg

1x5 on 120kg

Notes: Glad got it sorted, guy let me down at the last Fecking minute so had to train alone which now I hate! :cursing: Lack of motivation and just wasn't in the mind set today couldn't be ****d basically and just generally very achy thank god I have the weekend to recover.

Bench:

Warm Ups:

barx10

50x4

Work Sets:

5x5 on 67.5kg this was an absolute toughey really hard, but got them luckily, my shoulders in pain and my body and mind in pain, really really stressful day at work hasn't helped. Bench is basically on the floor, the rack height on bench is too high it's all not correct for me basically and makes my life hell benching up the gym.

Barbell Rows:

5x5 on 60kg

notes: Left it there, no assistances today just the routine what was required to finish week one. My shoulders are totally in pieces the farmers walk and other things I've done not long since have really really not helped my cause. This weekend is vital I get some food, and sleep and rest, so week 2 is an absolute breeze, hoping bench comes back to normal didn't bother with the Board presses as my shoulders were to painful, and I didn't feel strong on anything. Got work tomorrow hopefully a LESS stressful day.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> alright matt hope your well , looks like your doing pretty good recently .
> 
> constructive criticism time .
> 
> ...


Both you and your bro seem very determined lads and will succeed well with this plus you cant get a better mentor than Ewen at this game so take it all onboard like yous are doing lads.

Well done and keep up the hard work:beer:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Very annoying tonight, close but no cigar.

Deads:

60x3

100x3

120x3

140x2

160x2

180x1 very very fast optimistic.

200kgx1 fail. very very annoyed, considering just totally focusing on deads atm, just want to hit 210 on the deadlift. I am determined. I felt good today abit tired but ate alot of food etc etc, but it just was not quiet there, started it off slow and steady but ran out off steam when got to my ****ing knees, It's becoming a psychological battle and I am scared I am losing it, Never EVER tried pulling 200kg though, and I went from 180 to try it next and I almost had the bastard but just not quiet. Got to work harder and get it next time. Got to try starting to seriously progress on the deadlifts now I am not happy from last comp almost deadlifting the least, it is not happing in another powerlifting competition. Vid below of 200kg try

Squats:

bar x many

60x5

90kgx3

3x3 on 110kg

Bench:

40kgx5

50kgx5

60kgx5

75kgx5

80kgx5

Two board press pauses:

2x2 on 95kg.

Kept it short gym very very busy for my liking don't like it at all.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll get there Matt !


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Keep at it mate, not every session can be a winner.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wednesday's Session 26th of April:

Deadlifts:

1x3 on 70kg

1x3 on 100kg

1x3 on 115kg

1x2 on 135kg

1x2 on 155kg

PB: 1x3 185kg






Notes: a very stupid idea going but after Monday's 200kg attempt but felt amazingly strong, and if monday's session hadn't happen think I would of done 5 or 6 on this On wednesday going to try double 195kg next week possibly. Massive pb on garage on deadlifts as the weight is mighty mighty close and Mondays max attempt just wanting to push it so much now.

6 inch Deficit with 2 purple bands

115kgx4

Bent Over Rows:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 80kg

Front Squats:

70kgx3

90kgx1

Finished with some leg extensions and some dumbell presses with 10kg each arm. Nice short but exertive session felt good. Will be training tonight, and will upload afterwards.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking good in here mate. Keep up the good work. Like someone else said with @ewen talking you through things and him saying you will go far, you will go far! Good luck with it all mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like you got a miniature railway in your garage :laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastic session today:

Bench:

Warm up

bar x many

1x5 on 40kg

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 75kg

1x2 on 85kg

1x2 on 92kg Vid below:






Drop sets:

2x5 on 75kg

2x5 on 50kg plus two purple bands.

2x10 on 10kg kick backs.

Skull Crushers:

2xmany sets and reps on 15kg

Front Raises: 2x10 on 10kg on both arms. 

Fronts:

1x4 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x4 on 105kg Vid below:






1x1 PB on 120kg BOOM Solid and Deep:






Notes: Really happy session today, feeling great and very strong at the moment, Definitely getting strong now, time will tell but so far training is going well got over 3 months until comp, Some big numbers are going to happen I am telling ya. :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great heavy front squats pal!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Those front squats are great !!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Big front squat that mate! Well done


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Big front squat that mate! Well done


Cheers Shaun, yeah feeling good atm mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Protein Shake

Raw egg

3 boiled eggs

toasted cheese.

Bowl of rice pudding

water, with 5 multi vitamins. Got a tough session ahead of me today bring on the Pain.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with today's workout ... hope it goes well for you!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate smashing on nicely.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Not too bad didn't go mad today, but all good.

Deads:

1x4 on 50kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x3 on 115kg

1x2 on 140kg

1x1 on 160kg

1x3 on 182.5kg Nice and easily. Left it there.

Drop Set: 1xfew on 155kg

Notes: Won't be dead-lifting for 10-12 days, now just been trying to get a speedy acceleration of my progress on this lift, feel it's actually worked to a degress, because I am consistently repping over 402lbs 182.5kg on the dead-lift in the garage which is considerably harder than normal bar. And more than I've ever done, in 10-12 days I'm going to try double 192.5 or 195kg and really hopefully I can do this which wil be a massive improve or maybe triple even, Been deadlifting heavy about 2-4 days won't now I know it's stupid but this to me is significant because with 10-12 days rest I think I will be repping over 190kg. Which then hopefully I am capable of 205-210 on the deadlift which is were I want to be in the August competition.

Box Squats:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 90kg

1x5 on 100kg

3 x10 on 10kg Curls each arm Concentration curls

Front Raises:

2x10 on 10kg each arm.

Single arm Dumbell Press:

1x6 on 30kg right arm






1x2 on 40kg right arm really ****ing hard tried doing it strict but had to use my legs.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, out of interest how much do you OHP for 1rm?? Was thinking of taking you 60kg challenge up(quietly on the side) and just wondered where I stand compared to you.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I don't know 40x2 so I'll say 40kg mate. maybe 45 but 40 is what I've done so far. Let the challenge commence.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im suprised about your shoulder strength Matt.

I had you down for having strong shoulders.

Or do you just mean per hand? If so, Yes you are strong lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Im suprised about your shoulder strength Matt.
> 
> I had you down for having strong shoulders.
> 
> Or do you just mean per hand? If so, Yes you are strong lol


 40 db's


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Im suprised about your shoulder strength Matt.
> 
> I had you down for having strong shoulders.
> 
> Or do you just mean per hand? If so, Yes you are strong lol


Yes 40kgx2 on the right arm with a dumbell I don't think it's good myself , but I judge my performance by the best so I'll never be pleased!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well I don't know 40x2 so I'll say 40kg mate. maybe 45 but 40 is what I've done so far. Let the challenge commence.


I wasn't challenging you mate, your miles ahead of me lol. I haven't ever attempted this  Maybe in the future though


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right today's session was a tough one, my mate has now decided he don't want to train with me quiet ****ed off, as he is doing a 6 day splt ****ing Bodbybuilding pansy. I need to find someone to train with otherwise I think I will really really struggle for motivation.

Bench:

1x5 on 35kg

1x5 on 55kg

1x3 on 65kg

1x1 on 85kg

1x2 on 95kg

1x1 on 95kg

Drop Set:

1x10 on 65kg paused

1x7 on 65kg paused.

Squats:

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x3 on 115kg

1x3 on 135kg left it there was horrible tbh wasn't getting the right set up and felt sluggish not been pushing this though but still.

3 sets to 8-10 reps on tricep press with 20kg

Skull crushes: 2x10 on 20kg

Curls: 2x8 on 35kg.

Notes: Tough to get started today, lacking motivation at the moment, work is really really stressing me out. But if I don't train I think I could easily get too friendly alcohol.not good idea nor even suggestion. Had two protein shakes now a big takeaway curry to much.

Thanks for looking in Chaps!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Come on Matt .. you have these moments of self doubt and despair and then you get over them, and you'll overcome this, focus your mind on the next comp and that will be your motivation


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Matt....come on you....stay strong and don't fall....hard times comes to us all and we have to accept it and just wade through the mud and come out the other side...

YouCAN do this....I have faith in you.......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

As the guys have said mate its a tough break loosing your training buddy.... That said I'm sure you have the strength of character to to plough on through.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Matt....come on you....stay strong and don't fall....hard times comes to us all and we have to accept it and just wade through the mud and come out the other side...
> 
> YouCAN do this....I have faith in you.......


Thanks babe!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers Jimmy,

Training tomorrow on my own bring on the pain.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Cheers Jimmy,
> 
> Training tomorrow on my own bring on the pain.


Embrace the solitude 

I look at training on my own as me vs the bar, no outside influences just my own head space!

Great way of clearing the fog so to speak.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb: Really optimistic session today.

Squats:

1x4 on 70kg

1x3 on 100kg

1x3 on 115kg

1x3 on 135kg

1x1 on 145kg

Work Sets:

1x4 on 157.5kg






1x3 on 157.5kg






Deads:

1x3 on 100kg

1x3 on 125kg

1x1 on 145kg

1x1 on 165kg

1x1 on 195kg PB

Rows:

50x5

60kgx5

70x5

85x5kg

Finished with some bicep curls, not too bad a session today, feeling good nice workout took it slow and steady. Will upload squats and that later if they speed up but at the minute they're going to take ages. Felt good today. Garage deadlifting is seriously hard, so confident I will be good for 195xa few in next couple of weeks or at least I hope. I am determined to deadlift that 210kg target in my next comp it's getting done end off.

Just had three raw eggs. Waiting for my dinner savoury mince and vegtables.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

There you go, you didn't need the motivation of a training partner to spur you on after all!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Top bloke!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Them weights on the bar scared me ....eek well done x


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Sh1t hot squatting Matt! Keep it up


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Shaun!

Right Week one of my 12 week mesocycle Strength and Conditioning programme.

Mobility Work:

Ankles

Bow/Bench Mobility 1x10

Band Mobility 1x10

Hips: Leg Swings Matrix 1x8

Mountain climber 1x8

Squat Stretch Hold for 30 secs.

T-Spine Foam Roller T Extension 1x15

Seated T extention 1x10

Shoulder Disolcations

PRE- ACTIVATION

Band Walks 2x10

Cat/Camel 2x10

BandPallof press

Strength and Power:

Squats:

Warm Ups: 60kgx5 80kgx3 100kgx2 110kgx1

Work Sets: 5x5 on 120kg.

BB Glute/Ham Bridge

Wide grip Pull ups: 5x6 on bw/ had to cheat abit with form, also do few sets of chins.

DB Bulgarian Split SQUATS.

3x6 on bw, did first set on 20kg dumbell each hand, but was having trouble balancing really are a painful good exercise though.

DM OHP

3x10 on 20kg each hand, STRICT. couldn't believe the difference in my shoulder strength a worrying imbalance.

Then repeated with the Warm up exercises again, feeling fantastic at the moment, brilliant really looking forward to the other sessions within this routine, its a 4 day programme, this is just the start it keeps more intense mid routine, about wk 6-7 which is good, only 14 weeks until my Competition so should really be in fantastic shape for this definitely cant wait.

Plan is Monday, Wednesday. Friday and Saturday. So Tuesday and Thursday Rest days!  So got to keep it going for my coach! Bring on the pain and good gains by wk 10.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Bulgarian's will get easier as you do more and learn how to balance, and they are a big bang for your buck!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant squatting in the vids pal, strong lad


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week One Day TWO Strength and Conditioning Programme.

Mobility Work

Bow/Bench 1x20 reps.

Band/Mobility

Mountain Climber 2x8 alternating.

Leg Swing Matrixs

Squat Stretch Hold for 30 seconds

Foam Roller T extension

Seated Roller Rotation 10 reps each

Shoulder Dislocations

Pre Activation Phase two.

Band Walks

Cat/ Camel

Band Pallof Press 1/4 squat

Strength and Power.

Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x2 on 80kg

1x1 on 90kg ( All Paused Reps) Really really feeling strong atm. Think I've possibly already got a 105 bench in me. Changed to close grip, definitely feeling the benefits. Only going about twice a week to the gym, can do the other 2 sessions in my garage. I will be buying more stuff soon, Why send money at gym when I can do majority of training at home? :confused1:

Work Sets:

5x5 on 70kg all Paused just did as required feeling really really good at the moment, can't believe how all my training is feeling.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts: 5x10 on 85kg.

Supine Pull: 5x10, Another new exercise but enjoyed and felt it working, really first few weeks as I said above are start light, get my mobility, and fitness and condition my muscles ready for later on in the Mesocycle so My body is ready for heavier weight, also working closely on technique.

Back/Glute Hyperextensions

SA BB Press: 3x10 on each hand with 45kg, really really strict this feels an absolutely fantastic exercise look forward to increasing the weight on this.

Notes: Felt good today, can't wait until about mid range of the 12 week routine when the weights seriously increase. Bring on the pain! Time to eat now and rest up for Friday's and Saturday's session.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I need to start getting some stiff legged deads done but my flexibility is truly awful.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

kingdale said:


> I need to start getting some stiff legged deads done but my flexibility is truly awful.


Yeah they are good dale. I can't wait until the poundages go up mate, feel fantastic at the moment. Really get in shape for my next two competitons. Later in the year. All being well maybe on or two end of Oct and December to.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah they are good dale. I can't wait until the poundages go up mate, feel fantastic at the moment. Really get in shape for my next two competitons. Later in the year. All being well maybe on or two end of Oct and December to.


I need to add some good mornings aswell, hoping to get competing myself next year.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

What Association you joining, BPC? or BPO?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> What Association you joining, BPC? or BPO?


I have no idea not even looked into it all yet dont even know what any of it means will probably have a look into it all in the near future. Would like to compete no belt and no straps etc.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good mornings for strengthening the spinal erectors mate?

Thinking about adding these bad boys in myself, Little concerned about folding in the hole on back squats.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Good mornings for strengthening the spinal erectors mate?
> 
> Thinking about adding these bad boys in myself, Little concerned about folding in the hole on back squats.


Yeah hamstrings and glutes aswell.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week One Day Three of Strength and Conditioning Programme.

Mobility Work.

Bow/ bench Mobility 1x20

Band Mobility 1x10

Hip Exercises:

Mountain Climber 1x8

Leg Swings 1x8

Squat Stretch 30 second hold

T-Spine:

Foam Roller T extension 1x15

Seated Foam Roller 1x10

Shoulders: Exercises dislocators.

Phase Two: Pre- Activation

Band Walks 2x10

Cat/Camel 2x10

Band Pallof Press 2x10

Strength and Power:

Deadlifts:

1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 110kg

Work Sets: 5x5 on 135kg

Notes: Felt okay really nice and solid. Going wider now with legs conventional just come out abit wider. Definitely getting quiet strong feeling good very tired long few days at work 12 hours or so, and very busy to, Hamstrings are in pieces from the stiff Leg Deads I did on Wednesday.

Nordic Drops

5x5 with bw

BOR:

5x10

1x10 on 70kg

4x10 on 40kg, Keeping very strict form, definitely felt abit of a pump from it.

Deficit Deadlifts:

3x5 on 70kg

DB Lateral Raises: 3x10 on 4.5kg each hand and each arm that set.

Nice Session Last day 4 tomorrow, not use to the volume at all. Really proving difficult but think after couple of weeks my body will start getting use to this intensity. Not too bad really Looking forward to tomorrow's session. 

BOR:

5x10

1


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's you total at moment soft lad?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Today's session Quiet a good one.

Mobility Work:

Bow/Bench Mobility 1x20

Band Mobility 1x10

Mountain Climber 1x8 each

Leg Swings 1x8 each

Squat Stretch 30 x second hold

Foam Roller T extension 1x15

seated t rotation 1x10

Shoulder Dislocations

Pre Activation:

Band Walks 2x10

Cat/ Camel

Band Pallof Press

Bench:

Warm ups:

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x10 on 70kg

Work Sets:

3x5 on 80kg Video's of first and last set below:

First Set on 80kg






5th set






Front Squats:

1x3 on 50kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x1 on 90kg

Work Sets:

2x5 on 100kg

3x5 on 80kg

Single Arm Rows:

5x10 on 20kg Each arm.

BB Split Squat:

3x6 on bodyweight

Incline Bench Press:

3x10 on 30kg

Notes: A very decent session End of Week one Strength and Conditioning programme, definitely getting fitter with this already, just a matter of time. Bench is feeling absolutely fantastic atm. Waiting for bench video's to upload. Can't wait until week two next week.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Your bench form is shocking.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Your bench form is shocking.


Whats shocking about it Matt? I have never filmed myself benching but might have to now lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hows the 60kg dumbell challenge going matey?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Whats shocking about it Matt? I have never filmed myself benching but might have to now lol.


Watch the elbows in the lift, they flare out wider than the grip. For every degree of separation from the vertical line you lose approximately 2% of your force.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Watch the elbows in the lift, they flare out wider than the grip. For every degree of separation from the vertical line you lose approximately 2% of your force.


Oh thats good to know, thanks alot for that!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Your bench form is shocking.


Matt please feel free to elaborate As I am welcome to critism?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Watch the elbows in the lift, they flare out wider than the grip. For every degree of separation from the vertical line you lose approximately 2% of your force.


Thanks Matt, I see what your saying. So that would hold me back massively for a 1rm then wouldn't it pressumably. So I am losing about 5% of my strength then. :confused1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Alistair Murdoch is a Benchpress specalist, and his elbows come out marginally. So lets not get to pedantic. But fair point.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I never realised the vertical line was so important either ... something I must watch out for when I begin benching properly again.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Alistair Murdoch is a Benchpress specalist, and his elbows come out marginally. So lets not get to pedantic. But fair point.


That is not the same, read my post again...his elbows are under his hands vertically - the optimal pressing position. Your elbows come wider than your hands placing your forearm off vertical and angled inward.

But maybe that's just being pedantic.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Session today, WEEK TWO DAY ONE of my Strength and Conditioning programme.

Mobility Work:

Bow/Bench Mobility 1x10

Band Mobility 1x10

Mountain Climber

1x8 on left leg

1x8 on right leg

Leg Swins 1x8

squat stretch 30 seconds

Foam Roller t extension

Seated rotation

Shoulder dislocators

Band Walks 2x10

cat/camel 2x10

Band Pallof Press 2x10

Strength and Power Phase

Squats:

Warm ups:

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x2 on 100kg

1x1 on 110kg

1x1 on 120kg

Work sets:

5x5 on 130kg

Vid of 1st set on 130kg






Vid of 5th Set on 130kg

BB Glute/Ham Bridge 5x10 on Bodyweight

Wide Grip pull ups:

5x6

Notes: had to do a couple of chins aswell as I am not strong enough do do 5 sets of wide grip pullups.

DB Bulgarian Split Squats: 3x6 on 15kg behind the next in squat position each leg, getting alot better at the exercise I am not having so much problems balancing now.

DB OHP:

3x10 on 20kg did this on alternate hands. Really feel like I'm building up a good foundation on upper body now, definitely getting alot alot stronger, did 3 on 38kg dumbell not easy. Had to use legs.

Will upload the first and second set of squats shortly. Be interesting see how much I improve by week 12, certainly feeling much much stronger at the moment already, alot alot fitter to. Although I've still got a long way to go.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking strong in here mate (as expected) how you settling into the new session lay out ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Looking strong in here mate (as expected) how you settling into the new session lay out ?


Thanks Jimmy, not too badly, hoping this year will be the year to hit 490-500kg total, In the British in October or August 17th in the All Englands, this routine is getting me in great shape, and I am looking to really up my lifts accordingly. Definitely feeling stronger, it's only week 2 so I guess by week 5-6 I should get a reasonable indication to how i'm improving, but I am more determined than ever.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Two Day Two:

Notes: I shouldn't of done this session until Wednesday but due to work and going to finish very late tomorrow, I've decided to bring it forward, but as long as I do as required it does not matter really. But now I have got two rest days then next session is not until Friday now. My old man spotted me on my heavy set, got vid but camera died out at critical stage but did video set before.

Moblity Work

Bow/ bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Mountain Climbers

Leg Swings

Squat Stretch 30 second hold.

Foam Roller T extension

Seated Foam Roller.

Pre Activation:

Band Walks.

Cat/ Camel

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power Phase:

Bench Press:

Warm ups:

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 30kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x1 on 70kg

1x1 on 85kg

Work Sets:

1x3 on 90kg Paused Competition comands, felt pretty decent maybe had a 4th in me.

1x2 on 100kg PB BOOM! Video; had my old man spotting me and to throw me a lift in, first one was good second was as had as a rep could be but just managed to lock it out, tough but a big big mild stone that i've broken with this.  Over the moon this hard work and strength and conditioning is paying dividends.

5x5 on 75kg, Just managed to work this and get all sets some sets paused some just touch and go, some seriously achy shoulders by the end, but felt solid and strong throughout, going close it does not hurt my shoulders and I feel I use more lat drive from the chest.

SLDL:

5x10 on 70kg

Supine Pulls:

5x10

Back Hyper extensions:

3x10

SA BB Press: 3x10 on 37.5kg each Arm ( Alternating) Absolutely love this exercise is really good and think it's definitely helping my benchpress and core over all. Absolute have fallen in love with this exercise.

Did the Mobility and Pre activation to finish the same repeated exercises, to warm down.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fcking great session mate, I'm glad the new approach is sitting so well with ya... I predict some big old lifts coming !!

So the lower band work? Closely guarded secret?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done on that bench, 100kg is a great number to break through


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good man on the bench PB!

Did a 1 rep max day myself today


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Good man on the bench PB!
> 
> Did a 1 rep max day myself today


Thanks Shaun, Feeling really good atm. And well done will look shortly at your journal.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mark_star said:


> well done on that bench, 100kg is a great number to break through


Thanks Mark, Means alot you coming in, your training is looking good to, Yeah this new approach is quiet remarkable to be honest definitely, is sorting my weaker areas out. Got deadlifts tomorrow and I've started getting quiet ill, hope it's not flu but going to warrior through it, if it's much worse I won't be going to work on Sunday, and I've not been ill in over 3 years at work. Yet it's a painful 5x5 on deadlifts tomorrow, with 75%.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb: Week Two Day Three Strength and Conditioning Programme.

Notes: stressful day at work today, been sweating all day headache been vomitting slightly earlier on today and running nose etc, not a great day tbh, how I ploughed through for my session I will never know but feel better for doing it, just hope it does not deteriorate my condition.

Mobilty Work:

Bow/bench Mobility. 1x 20

Band Mobility 1x10

Mountain climber 1x8

Leg Swings 1x8

Squat stretch 30 sec hold

Foam roller T extension

Seated t rotation 1x10

Shoulder dislocat 1x10

Pre Activation

Bands walks

cat/ camel

Band pallof Press

Strength and Power Phase:

Deadlifts: warm ups: 1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x2 on 110kg

1x1 on 130kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 145kg.

1st 1x5 on 145kg Vid below






5th Set: 1x5 on 145kg video below






Then did 1x2 on 190kg Second rep was dodgy but under the circumstances I don't care. Been sick and everything today how I managed to do anything is beyhond me. The weight is so close as you'll see

Nordic Drops:

5x5 bw

Deficit Deadlifts ( 2 inch)

3x5 on 110kg ( Hands Forward) I've never been so exhausted in my life it's absolutely painful doing all these reps on the deadlifts I am use to 3's and 2's not bluddy set of 5's.

BOR: 1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 90kg,

Quiet a Weakness these are surprisingly or not as the case maybe.

DB Lateral Raises: 3x10 on 8kg dumbells each arm, I quiet enjoyed this as it was the easiest part of the session and the end of so it was good.

Notes: Got to train tomorrow so it's going to be tough and I have work Saturday and Sunday and Monday 6 days in a row. Cruel life. Probably will be in bed by 9 O'clock tonight. Have bearly eaten today maybe 1200 calories if lucky going to try eat abit of toast, and some water. Weight is so close as videos will show literally 5 inches away from legs, so dead the bar it's unreal 190x2 is a pb and more than I've ever done with a HUGE jump from 145. After 25 work reps so all good really. Definitely will smash a 210 deadlift by 17th of August I Guarantee.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the 190 kg x 2 ... hope you feel better by the morning !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done on the 190 kg x 2 ... hope you feel better by the morning !


Thanks, 145kg felt sluggish others may disagree, it's only 72% so I should be handling it abit faster. But oh well. I hope I improve fast to greshie. My blood pressue was over 140 the top one today. pulse 79 rested, normally about 58-60.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thanks, 145kg felt sluggish others may disagree, it's only 72% so I should be handling it abit faster. But oh well. I hope I improve fast to greshie. My blood pressue was over 140 the top one today. pulse 79 rested, normally about 58-60.


Lower your steroid dose .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lower your steroid dose .


I thought that was the problem. How was your comp matey?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

blimey 4 days in a row, that must be hard, hope you're eating and resting well


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mark_star said:


> blimey 4 days in a row, that must be hard, hope you're eating and resting well


Now mate.

I did Monday, Tuesday Wed, Thursday REST DAYS Friday and Saturday not all in a row. I am not doing to well with it, stops me drinking alcohol though. Definitely getting fitter, then again, I said that now I'm ****ing ill. :cursing:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Now mate.
> 
> I did Monday, Tuesday Wed, Thursday REST DAYS Friday and Saturday not all in a row. I am not doing to well with it, stops me drinking alcohol though. Definitely getting fitter, then again, I said that now I'm ****ing ill. :cursing:


oops


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hey, just subbed.

Do me a favour and stay in the 100s so I don't have to lift against you any time soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I thought that was the problem. How was your comp matey?


I'll tell you tomorrow after I do it lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow after I do it lol


 :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow after I do it lol


Sorry Ewen all these drugs I'm on Good Luck Buddy:laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

M_at said:


> Hey, just subbed.
> 
> Do me a favour and stay in the 100s so I don't have to lift against you any time soon


You lift with the GBPF mate? Yeah I'm doing the All Englands In August can't wait!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> You lift with the GBPF mate? Yeah I'm doing the All Englands In August can't wait!


Last lifted with GPC but that was a few years back. Just getting back into the swing of it - need to lose some chub to help sort my back up.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

What Federation is that mate? Never heard of that mate.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> What Federation is that mate? Never heard of that mate.


http://www.gpcpowerlifting.com


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:tongue:Week Two Day Four of my Strength and Conditioning Programme.

Right not a bad session today continue my nice run at the moment.

Mobility Work:

Bow/ bench

band Mobility

Mountain Climber

Leg Swings

Squat stretch

Foam Roller t extension

Seated T extensions

Pre activation phase

Band Walks

Cat/ Camel

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power Phase:

Bench Press:

Warm ups:

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x1 on 77.5kg

Work Sets:

3x5 on 85kg

Notes: felt good, most I've done on this weight, loving my training at the moment, bigger and better things with this routine definitely. I'm only week two. Tough but not too bad, Feeling better today slightly so it's all good. Had eight oranges though.! 

Front Squats:

Warm ups:

1x3 on 50kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x1 on 70kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 80kg, Nice deep controlled working on speed from whole, keeping elbows up and just increasing my flexibility.

Single Arm Rows:

3x10 on 37kg Left arm

3x10 on 37kg Right arm. ( I actually enjoy these alot, really feeling my lats growing definitely helping my bench without a doubt.

BB Split Squats:

3x6 on bodyweights.

Incline DB Press:

3x10 on 30kg each arm, This was a nice pump on the pecs. Or boobes in my case.

Happy Nice rest until Monday then it's back to the hard work of week 3 of the Strength and Conditioning Programme.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fancy a battle mate a battle of all battle me you and the one arm dumbell

let me know


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you are feeling a bit better!

and good workout as usual !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Stressful day at work, and tired did abit felt pretty weak so STOPPED! Will be doing my week 3 day one tomorrow after lots of carbs food and a nice early night. As it's starting to get hardcore.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Stressful day at work, and tired did abit felt pretty weak so STOPPED!


Important to know when to stop sometimes


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Matt....very good idea to stop, rest and get your strength both mental and physical back up.....have a good week...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello Matt....very good idea to stop, rest and get your strength both mental and physical back up.....have a good week...


Thanks Gorgeous, I am eating a big curry as we speak and drinking 2 litres of water, still not fully recovered from last session to be honest. Got tough squat session tomorrow might not even be able to do it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

M_at said:


> Important to know when to stop sometimes


It sure is mate, I learn that the hard way.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck with the squats buddy.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man, make the next one a biggy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Three Day One

Mobility Work:

Bow/Bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Mountain Climbers

Leg Swings

Squat stretch

Foam Roller T extensions

Seated T Rotation

Shoulder Dislocations

Pre Activations:

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

BandPallof Press 1/4 squat

Notes: Felt alot better today and so the session proved it. Was close to not bothering with the last set because after I collapsed on the floor in pain but it was worth it, the lactic acid building up was quiet remarkable. Didin't go deep on very set or rep. As recently I've been having problems wih my knee.

Squats:

Warm Ups: 1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x2 on 100kg

1x1 on 120kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 140kg this was really tough, had to work considerably hard to get these sets. Form felt abit off, aswell which has annoyed me, nothing to problematic though. Got a few videos of 1st 3rd and 5th sets, which I might upload, abit of hypocrisy as I wasn't going massively deep, But alot of the top Powerlifters dont go deep on heavy set and rep, due to the knees, which is exactly my reasoning. 

1x5 3rd set on 140kg






1x5 of 140kg 5th Set.






BB Glute/ ham Bridge 5x10 on bw

Wide Grip Pull ups 5x6

DB Bulgarian Split Squats with 7kg dumbell each hand 3x6

Dumbell OHP: 3x10 on 14kg dumbell each hand Alternating it.

Nice session tough and very hard. But in reality it wasn't going to be easy as it's about 80% of my previous 1rm of 170kg.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Three Day Two of Strength and Conditioning Programme.

Mobility Work:

Bow/ bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Mountain Climber

Leg swings

Squat stretch

Foam Roller T extension

Seated T Rotation

Pre Activation:

Band Walks

Cat/ Camel

Band Pallofpress

Power and Strength Phase:

BenchPress:

warm ups: 1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x1 on 70kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 80kg

Videos of below sets: 1st/ 3rd/ 5th

1st set 1x5 on 80kg






3rd Set 1x5 on 80kg






5th Set on 1x5 on 80kg






SLDL: 5x10 on 65kg

Notes: Keep these light as they are purely to work on form technique and just a conditioning exercise. But I still find them exhausting with light weight on them, really feel my hamstrings growing though.

Supine Pulls: 5x10

Back/Glute Hyperextensions 3x10 on bw.

SA BB Press:

3x10 on 47.5kg left arm this was a real struggle shoulders in agony but felt good.

3x10 on 47.5kg right arm, this felt much much easier definitely need to work on my left arm power, as there is a big imbalance.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Good form on the benching Matt - I'd be scared of trapping my thumb in the rack though, prefer a slightly narrower grip myself


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good workout as always :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice one Matt :thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good work Matt, keep it going pal


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your Supports guys, Means alot really appreciate it, couldn't do it without you guys. Got Deads tomorrow looking forward to it.

Seabass Chips for Dinner, with a Protein shake sounds good to me.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Week Three Day One
> 
> Mobility Work:
> 
> ...


good job there, just watch that right knee mate, seems to be dropping in as you push up


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Bench going nicely, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Got myself to the gym today about time to start deadlifting with a nice oly bar.

Week three Day Three of Strength and Conditioning Programme.

Mobility Work:

Bow/Bench

Band Mobility

Mountain Climber

Leg Swings

Squat Stretch

Foam roller T extension

Seated T roation

Shoulder Dislocations

Pre Activation Phase

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

Band Pallof Press

Deadlifts:

Warm Ups: 1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x2 on 110kg

1x1 on 130kg

Notes: This was strange, not use these discs or been deadlifting for a while at the gym, so miscalculated, which probably explains it. I was suppose to do 5x5 on 155kg, and accidently overloaded to 165kg and someone told me after the 3rd set luckily or I was going to fail the requirements.

But Anyhow Work sets as Follows:

3x5 on 165kg

2x5 on 155kg.

Nordic Drops: 5x5 on Bw.

Lat Pulldowns:

3x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 61kg

1x10 on 26kg

Deficit Deadlifts: 3x5 on 70kg. ( Deficit was about 3 inches) Hands Forward

DB Lateral Raises: 3x10 on left arm with 4kg

3x10 on right arm with 4kg.

Not a bad session fairly happy with the outcome looking reasonably solid at the moment.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

no not bad, a good session


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well in Matt, Nd also thanks for posting your pre session work too 

I've nicked the cat/camel


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right was Bench today and relevant assistances, nice to get through week 3.

Strength and Conditioning programme Week Three Day Four.

Mobility Work

Bow/ bench Moblity

Band Mobility

Mountain climbers

Leg Swings

Squat Stretch

Foam Roller T extension

Foam Roller Seated extension

Shoulder Dislocators.

Pre Activation Phase:

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

BandPallof Press

Strength And Power Phase.

BenchPress:

Warm Ups. 1x5 on bar 20kg with the 5's each side and the two's.

1x3 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x1 on 77.5kg

Work Sets:

5x3 on 90kg. Failed

Notes, not to disappointed at myself for this, I'm sure it was there if I didn't do it to comp regulations, but none the less by far a Huge PB so who cares. People probably thinking it's not much an improvement, but I only did 95kg in my comp last time, and jsut missed a 100kg which I had previous only done single on, but I think I could do triple on now maybe. On a GOOD DAY! Although so far only doubled it. Got a few videos to upload Only put a couple on, but I'm quiet happy, I'm being abit of a video holic atm. Overal strength is increasingly nicely atm, Happy with progress, Just working on reps atm, So won't be maxing out for a good while yet.

So basically I managed

4x3 paused on 90kg.

1st set 1x3 paused on 90kg






2nd set 1x3 paused on 90kg





 Other sets can be found on my blog on youtube if anyone cares.

got four vids but wont put them all on.

Front Squats: 5x5 on 50kg kept light as I don't want to kill myself as Monday's session will be really really tough on squat day.

BOR: 4x10 on 50kg

1x10 on 60kg

Just focusing on the form and technique getting a nice squeeze.

BB Split Squats:

3x6 on bw.

Incline DB Press: 3x10 on 22kg left arm

3x10 on 22kg right arm.

Nice session Feel overal strength is growing massively at the moment on lifts seem to be accelerating.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Keep it up Matt. Sure you'll get all your sets on bench next time!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is a email from my coach today. I got to do this for him and more importantly myself, he is quiet right this is were the pain will start. Bring it on.

Here's week 4. This is where things start getting tough and where you need to start digging deep and being smart with your sets. You are still aiming for 5x5s at the given weights. If you fail you still have to attempt the next sets - I want your 25 or 15 reps every session no matter what - no excuses.

Normally people would fail and then stop or reduce the reps and do the same sets (i.e. 5, 5, 5, 3, 3). I want you to aim for your minimum 25 reps for the session in as few sets as possible, but a max of 5 reps per set (you cannot do a set of 6). So you might go something like 5, 5, 5, 4, 4, 4 (I know that's 27 reps but you may as well hit the last set hard too).

Hope that makes sense - you WILL NOT be putting the weight up until 5x5 is achieved at that weight


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Four Day One of Strength and Conditioning Programme.

Mobility Work:

Bow/ Bench Mobility

Mountain Climber

Leg Swings

Squat Stetch

Foam roller T extension

Seated t Rotation

Back Squats:

Warm ups: 5x60

3x80

2x100kg

1x120kg

1x130kg

Work Sets:

1st set 1x5 on 145kg






3rd set 1x5 on 145kg






5th Set on 1x5 on 145kg






5x5 145kg Video 3 sets,, Think these are techniquely the best squats I've done. I genuinely believe I could do 10 on 150kg on the squat If I really really gritted my teeth, Looking for 180-190 in August think, I am well on track. Previous PR was 170kg in comp on Squat and I know I am substantially stronger now then I was back then. All lifts are rapidly improving, atm, within realistic throughts, the world may be my oyster defo defo condfident on smashing 500 total.

BB Glute/Ham Bridge

5x10 on bodyweight.

DM Bulgarian Split Squats. 3x6 on 10kg Dumbell each hand, Balance is improving and think I can up the weight on these considerably too.

DB OHP: 3x10 on 10kg Each arm, Took these easy today, and my shoulders are killing me now.

Really happy session Rest day tomorrow and Bench Wednesday may go to gym for this to, although will be going Friday for sure for the deadlifts which will be around 80% poundages of my projectory 1rm.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the squats!

I've found balance on the Bulgarians has improved as the weight has increased !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done on the squats!
> 
> I've found balance on the Bulgarians has improved as the weight has increased !


Yeah I am feeling supernatural atm. Unreal. think I will have few 5's on 160 on squat soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic read mate :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good squats! Damn I wish I could squat that much lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice squatting Matt


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb: Week Four Day Two:

Moblity Work

Bow/Bench Mobility

band Mobility

Mountain Climber

Leg Swings

Squat Stretch

Foam Roller t extension

Seated t Rotation

Pre Activation:

Cat/Camel

Band Walks

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power Phase

Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

bar x many

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x1 on 75kg

Work Sets: 4x5 on 85kg. Dare risk a 5th set, Going to continue benching in garage instead of gym, gym, is a lousy benchpress, and is ****e. Literally few inches of floor Pins are are to high so struggle to unrack just not anywhere near competition or IPF standard so I'm better to bench in my garage it didn't effect me last before my comp, and I will go to My old gym a session or two before my comp. Just to ensure I get use to the normal standard, although my garage bench is not far off.

Tired and stressed today, And only eaten a bowl of ceral and bag of crisps all day.

SLDL: 5x10 on 60kg Nice and easy.

Supine Pulls: 5x10 on bw.

Back/Glute Hyperextensions 3x10

SA BB Press: 3x10 on Left arm.

3x10 on right arm. Varied weight. 30/50kg.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Four Day Three.

This has been the biggest test and I was so so so so close, but couldn't quiet get the requirements but my coach has told me now it's going to be the same next week the damn sod. I was just a few reps out.

Mobility Work:

Bow' bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Mountain climber

Leg Swings

Squat stretch

Foam roller t extension

Foam roller seated.

Pre Activation:

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

BandPallof Press

Strength and Power Phase:

Deadlifts

Warm Ups:

1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x2 on 120kg

1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets:

5x5 on 160kg Deadlift failed to managed all reps and sets.

4x5 and 5th set only managed 3 reps pretty ****ed off tbh. My coach as said now I have to do the ****ing same weight again, how am I going to do all it the next week, seems ludicrous to me. But Going to give it a good go. Pretty happy though never ever ever managed this sort of volume ever before on the deadlift so it's clearly a BIG improvement. Can't wait until the weight increase but this won't happen until I have managed 5x5 on 160 on the deadlift. So Really really got to try nail it next week.

Videos below:

1st Set

1x5 on 160kg





 Speed felt pretty decent.

3rd Set on 160kg

1x5 on 160kg.






5th set ****ing ****ed of only managed 3 reps. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

1x3 on 160kg 5th set failed ****ing for 5 reps. BIG BIG BIG improvement though on this weight for this volume I feel so got to take same weight again next week.






Nordic Drops: 5x5 on bw.

Lat Pulldowns:

4x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 60kg

Deficit Deadlifts: 3x5 on 70kg.

DB Lateral Raises: 3x 10 on 10kg each arm.

Absolutely shagged after this session toughest ever session I have ever ever done, but feel better for it. Bench day tomorrow then it's week 5 on Monday. ALl weights increase apart from the deadlifts which will stay at 160kg so annoyed as I was looking forward to going up abit, But got to stay at 160 until I get 5x5 on 2 reps. Got to remember it's 23 reps with 45 second rest between sets absolutely exhausting, and its 77% roughly assuming I can pull 210 for a single I am confident I am at least 15 stronger so hopefully 210 is with me by August bring it on.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man, push those reps, you'll get there and then move on


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Your deadlift is very back heavy - you may find keeping your àr?e lower enables you to drive through the legs a little more and help add some weight to the lift.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

M_at said:


> Your deadlift is very back heavy - you may find keeping your àr?e lower enables you to drive through the legs a little more and help add some weight to the lift.


Some strong deadlifters do it like that, I am not very flexible to be fair mate, I did feel I was using my legs and glutes a fair bit because they were aching whilst I was Getting set up. I am determined to pull 210 in All Englands Mark my words, I am much much much stronger than I was before when I pulled 190 and 192.5 so it's all good. I will try get abit lower next time. It's very hard for me to get low I felt my legs and that driving through though.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

But I do need to use my legs because they're ****ing strong so it is very annoying.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Some strong deadlifters do it like that, I am not very flexible to be fair mate, I did feel I was using my legs and glutes a fair bit because they were aching whilst I was Getting set up. I am determined to pull 210 in All Englands Mark my words, I am much much much stronger than I was before when I pulled 190 and 192.5 so it's all good. I will try get abit lower next time. It's very hard for me to get low I felt my legs and that driving through though.


Me included - when I go heavy or in late reps my back takes over. But I do find that my pulls are stronger when I engage my legs properly which means sitting back into the lift a little more for me.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah man I quiet agree, you think soon I'll smash a 210, Sent my Entry of today for ALl Englands Unequipped. Cant wait mate. if I do it next week 5x5 then it will probably gp up 10 ****ing kgs or 5 kgs. I am so determined atm mate, to get my dl going, and it does feel it's, going so just got to keep chipping away it's never easy doing 5x5 with 77/80-% poundages.

But Bring it on.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

You'll smash 160 5x5 next time mate!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tonight session was absolutely terrible.

SO bad I won't be updating it. Didn't help not having much too eat and I drunk a small bottle of wisky last night HUGE MISTAKE! Rest up for Monday now. Week 5. Those deadlifts yesterday have absolutely ****ed me over.

Never touching drink again,. **** it has ruined my session.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tonight session was absolutely terrible.
> 
> SO bad I won't be updating it. Didn't help not having much too eat and I drunk a small bottle of wisky last night HUGE MISTAKE! Rest up for Monday now. Week 5. Those deadlifts yesterday have absolutely ****ed me over.
> 
> Never touching drink again,. **** it has ruined my session.


When you say small bottle do you mean the miniature? Regardless every session can't be a winner, plus you've come on leaps lately.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

75cl bottle. 40% though. Not hungover though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tonight session was absolutely terrible.
> 
> SO bad I won't be updating it. Didn't help not having much too eat and I drunk a small bottle of wisky last night HUGE MISTAKE! Rest up for Monday now. Week 5. Those deadlifts yesterday have absolutely ****ed me over.
> 
> Never touching drink again,. **** it has ruined my session.


Hmmm well let that be a lesson for you ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like wiskey

good lifting matt


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> 75cl bottle. 40% though. Not hungover though.


That's not a small bottle.

You're still ****ed.

A small bottle is 32.5cl.

You'll probably get the hangover tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I like wiskey
> 
> good lifting matt


Thanks Big Rick great to see you in my journal you legend thanks for popping in, Yeah whisky is surprising nice. I might end up on a bender with another bottle if I am not careful new make never tried before I recommend it though Jacobite.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Whiskey gives me heartburn nowadays, but I do like a good aged single malt ... but not a whole bottle full


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Surprised you even bothered with the gm after drinking that. Could just drink some Morgan's spiced and coke. Wish I had trained today so I could.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thanks Big Rick great to see you in my journal you legend thanks for popping in, Yeah whisky is surprising nice. I might end up on a bender with another bottle if I am not careful new make never tried before I recommend it though Jacobite.


haha go easy on it mate can really fck training up when i drink it too often lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking forward to my session tomorrow bring it on!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Looking forward to my session tomorrow bring it on!


Did you ever get the hangover? You may have slept though it :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week 5 Day One of Strength and Conditioning programme.

very dissatisfying today, I should of carried on until I reached the 25reps regardless of how many sets it took, I didn't I let the weight beat me. Not smart and not clever. Didn't fell right today training not up for it and no motivation.

Mobility Work.

Band Walks.

Squat Stretch

Mountain Climbers

Leg Swings

Foam Roller

T extension Foam roller

Pre Activation:

band Walks

Cat/Camel

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power:

Squats:

Warm Ups: barx many

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x2 on 100kg

1x1 on 120kg

1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets:

1x5 on 150kg

1x4 on 150kg

1x4 on 150kg

1x2 on 150kg.

Notes: Was so hard I gave up, not good and have really been critised by my coach possiblity it's time I faced reality and realised I am not cut out for this bull**** anymore. I apparently should of continued until I hit my 25 reps regardless of how many sets this I was not aware of and he's only just told me now, WTF is this all about.

I was not really that focused, So again Week 5 day one starts of with failed!

BB Glute/Ham Bridge

4x10 bw

1x10 on bw plus 5kg disc.

DB Bulgarian Split Squats:

3x6 on bw plus 12.5kg dumbell each hand. 3x6 on each leg alternative.

DB OH Press:

3x10 on 12.5kg Left arm

3x10 on 12.5kg right arm. ( I don't think I am pushing myself enough.) Possibly I need to pack up in reality. Here is what my coach had to say.

failed again matewhat's happening.

What did you do?.

Just didnt seem to be with it5/4/4/2/.

13:00

How many sets did it take you to get the 25 reps?

I gave up. I am so annoyed.4th set I did 2 it was ****ing hardI gave up.

13:02

Then don't expect to ever get to where you want to be in powerlifting - did you expect to keep putting 5kg on the bar each week and keep ****ing the sets?It's a mental sport

You've summed my potenial and ability up then really.I didn't expect to find it easy every week of course..

13:07

It sounds like you did. And regarding your potential and ability - I'm saying you've gave up at the slightest hint of adversity, you think that's what champions do? :confused1: Think I need to get back on the whisky.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok so you know what to do next time ... those 25 reps however many sets and time it takes....

Your coach is right ... you need to push yourself to the limit every time regardless how you feel ... you seem to have the notion success comes smoothly in an upward trajectory, it doesn't, success is down to hard graft sweat and tears ... so stop feeling sorry for yourself, pour the whiskey down the sink, and start focusing on your goals


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate, from what I can see your stuck in a head funk, ability is there, along with drive and determination... Just a question of finding the trigger.

All the best fella and chin up.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I don't know about you but when this happens I take a week - reset and then attack.

Knock the booze on the head and get yourself back under the bar after a week off. Forget the crap workout - it's history now. The next one will be better.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, My coach has said something to me, yesterday and now this week will be deload was going to be next week, but I need it now and he thinks so to. So after week 5 out of way it's back to focus for week 6, When all weights will increase and it's the right time, because my mind and body will be back to 100% capacity. I won't be giving up in my sessions onwards either, so Looking forward to the light stuff, for this week then smash it real hard for week 6.

Can't wait until this competition though.

Need to get my mind and body focused, work again so stressful and long day without a break, this is killing me, going to totally stop! Coffee and tea, and all caffeine and try to stop eating so late, because my insomnia is making me ill. It will be a farily early night today, without sleeping pills I can't seem to get any sleep not ****ing good, and this is also holding my sessions back cant let it next week.

Any recommendations for me to get better sleep? :confused1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

ZMA - gives me the firmest night's sleep I've ever had.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've heard ZMA is good ... but really Matt you need to try to sort out your stress levels too as they wont help you rest properly


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week 5 Day Two of Strength and Conditioning Programme. Deload Week.

Mobility Work:

Bow/bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Mountain Climbers

Leg Swing Matrixs

Squat Stretch

Foam Roller

Seated Roller T extension

Pre Activation

Band walks

Cat/Camel

Band Pallof Press

BenchPress Warm ups:

1xmany 40kg

Work Sets: 5x5 on 50kg, About 45/50% work.

SLDL: 4x10 on 65kg

1x10 on 105kg

Supine Pulls: 5x10 on bw.

Back/Glute Hyperextensions 3x10.

SA BB Press: 3x10 on Right ARM ( 1x10 on 27.5kg/ 1x10 on 35kg 1x10 on 55kg)

3x10 on Left Arm ( 1x10 on 27.5kg/ 1x10 on 35kg 1x10 on 55kg)

Nice Session Glad week 5 is now deload get my mind back into the swings, and get ready for week 6 because it's going to be a noisy session. Can't wait for it tbh now.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week 5 day 3 of Strength and Conditioning programme.

Mobility Work:

Bow/bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Mountain Climbers

Leg Swings Matrix

Squat Stretch Foam Roller

Foam Roller t extension

Pre Activation

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power:

Deads; Warm ups: 1x5 on 60kg

Work Sets: 5x5 on 100kg 45% roughly. Felt technique was good on most sets, Got Video of 5th Set think definitely using my legs alot as the speed felt quiet phenomenal.

Rack Pulls: Mid shin roughly pin one:

1x5 on 120kg

1x3 on 150kg

1x3 on 180kg

1x2 on 200kg Not mightly easy but fairly smooth and decent decently more in me think I can do 220 soon or now of this position which is tough for me as I don't have particularly long arms for someone 6ft 2inches tall.

Bring on tomorrows last session of this week 5 deload week. 

Time for 8 cans of Carlsberg, and some decent food.

Nordic Drops:

5x5 Bw.

Lat Pulldowns: 4x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 40kg

Deficit Deads:

3x5 on 60kg, ( 3 inch Deficit)

DB Lateral Raises:

3x10 on right arm 7.5kg

3x10 on left arm on 7.5kg.

Last session tomorrow,then is back to it hard and furiously, up for it, should be fantastic, got my 6kg of protein arriving Monday can't wait, 50grams of protein per serving.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

5th set of 5x5 on 100kg on deads below think speed was great tbh.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> 5th set of 5x5 on 100kg on deads below think speed was great tbh.


Speed is good. But pause for a fraction at the top and get yourself some clips to stop the plates walking off on their own


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good session Matt! Keep it up!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys first set was so fast I was going dissy.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week Five Day Five Strength and Conditioning programme deload week)

Great session today as I only had a coffee and two peices of toast. Really happy today did abit of training with my old man.

Mobility Work:

Band/bench Bow

Band Mobility

Foam Roller

Seated t roller

Pre Activation Work:

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

Band Pallof Press

Strength And Power Phase:

Bench Warm Ups

1x5 on 40kg

Work Sets: 5x3 on 60kg Paused.

Front Squats:

1x5 on 50kg

1x5 on 70kg

1x5 on 85kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x5 on 110kg

1x1 on 130kg PB

Single Arm Rows:

Right Arm ( Single Arm)

1x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 50kg Very sceptical form was abit off, will lower weight fill good though.

Left Arm: 1x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 50kg

DB Incline Bench:

3x10 on 25kg left arm

3x10 on 25kg Right Arm.

BB SPLIT Squat 3x6 on bw.

Really Happy session now, in line so bring a good Day off Sunday, Cant wait until Monday when the weight ease back up. Really really really feeling mightyly strong at the moment. Fronts are going well. Will start pushing this abit more. All Englands I am going to do so BIG BIG PB's you mark my words.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good work there Matt :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You're going to have to demonstrate front squats to me one day


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

M_at said:


> You're going to have to demonstrate front squats to me one day


Well tell me when your free for a session next week maybe, down at North camp. I am the king of them, feeling great on them atm mate. Love them, great for core and overall strengh.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Just been talking to my coach as he's abit upset with me. I need to know when to shut my gob I think.

Hey mate. Well done on the pb front squat but you went away from the plan. I'm gonna have to change your next week to make sure you don't burn out again.

17:31

I wont burn trust manI all goodSorryHow are you fella?Please man I am so ready for it hard now. Got the bit between my teeth as it were

No. The point is you're supposed to be following my program and you haven't. It's all well and good saying you won't burn out but what's the point in me doing this for you if you're going to go off the plan? The point of a deload week is to go lighter and recover to hit the main lifts hard again. And because you have maxed out on an assistance exercise (which I said never to do) you are losing out on a week of progress on your main lift because I don't care if you say you'll not burn out. You aren't going heavy next week

Please I wontI am fully recovered I burnt out not due to weightbut due to mental amplitudeI kept it all light tbhapart from that 1 repI mean all other assistances were lightSo I've fully rested and recovered.Feeling energetic and my mind more importantly is up for this more than ever. I will HAPPILY face blood sweat and tears.Keep plan as intended please

I am fully recovered fully readyand up for it. Going to Prove to you man, THis boy is going to grind hardI wont go off plan anymorePromise


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

you'd better prove it too ! otherwise more earache


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

*Do as you're told!*

Keep at it pal, cracking reading so far, dont let your ego get in the way of the program. Thumbs up mucka


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave said:


> *Do as you're told!*
> 
> Keep at it pal, cracking reading so far, dont let your ego get in the way of the program. Thumbs up mucka


Cheers Dave, Yeah Feeling like I'm hitting my peak quiet fantastic, your doing quiet well to it seems.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Keeping it going mate :thumbup:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Think I've deserved a cheat day today, ordering a curry after about a 20-22 mile round trip bike ride with my mate who's 18.5 stone.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

What curry did you have?

I'm partial to a Chicken Madras. Although it nearly always kills my taste buds for the hour afterwards haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right went training with Matthew Thompson of here great session it was to. Both encouraging each other really was good.

Didn't bother with the Normal Mobiity work, Pre activation today as I did this before I GOT to the gym so straight in with the squats.

Strength and Power Phase:

Squats:

1xmany bar

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x2 on 100kg

1x1 on 120kg

1x1 on 140kg

Work Sets: 3x3 on 150kg, Not problems with weight speed felt really good throught ask M_t on here, also the ride yesterday and heavy fronts Saturday probably meant I was not 110% for session but felt fantastically good.

1x6 on 150kg

1x3 on 150kg

Videos of both Squatting different end of gym with **** in the way so couldn't get the correct set up, which in turn meant I was slightly struggling to keep knee out, a tiny but because I could not get my feet level on set up before squatting. Speed felt really REAlly GOOD though I am feeling so strong this is about 82% aswell, and I genuinely feel fresh I can smash 8-10 on 150 now on squat which really is pretty decent going raw.

Bb glute/ Ham Bridge 3x10 on bw

DB Bulgarian Split Squat.

3x6 on bw, and with holding 25lb plate.

DB Seated ohp 3x10 on 10kg.

Nice session good to me M_t on Uk muscle great workout Matt Thompson we will have to set up another session sometime, he worked up to 140 for a single or two, not to shabby either, Good work Buddy.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

1x6 on 150kg






1x3 on 150kg all reps done in 2 sets.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm the fat ba?tard spotting in those vids


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks a good session there Matt ... :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Looks a good session there Matt ... :thumbup1:


Which one? :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> Which one? :lol:


Mr Ward of course :laugh: ... didn't see your write up or vids


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Mr Ward of course :laugh: ... didn't see your write up or vids


My write up is in my journal - URL in my sig.

I tend not to do videos unless I want to see what I'm doing wrong or how fat I am.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> My write up is in my journal - URL in my sig.
> 
> I tend not to do videos unless I want to see what I'm doing wrong or how fat I am.


Me neither re the vids, though they are good to check form ...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

150 x 6. Beast! Good work Matt!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> 150 x 6. Beast! Good work Matt!


Thanks sure I can do 10 tbh fresh mate. I've done multiple 5 and 4's on it to before. Feeling fantastically strong atm dude.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Strength and Conditioning Programme Week 6 Day Two

Mobilty Work:

Bow?Bench Mobility

Band Walks

Mountain Climber

Leg Swing Matrixs

Squat Stretch

Foam Roller T extension

Seated Roller

Pre Activation:

Cat/Camel

Band Walks

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power Phase:

Bench

bar xmany

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x1 on 70kg

1x1 on 80kg

Work Sets: 3x3 on 85kg (Paused)

SLDL: 3x10 on 60kg

Supine Pull: 3x10 on bw.

Ham/ hyperExtensions: 3x10 on bw

SA BB Press:

3x10 on 30kg right arm

3x10 on 30kg left arm.

Notes: Not too bad very tired again this sleep is catching up on me Going to try book an appointment for Doctor's Monday if I can get D/O. Session felt okay, fairly busy but rattled through the session as fast as possible and got a lift home from someone I train with so happy days! Rest day tomorrow then Day Three Friday Deadlift day looking forward to it. THis Week is purely to ease me back in from Deload week which is good, Can't wait until Week 7 Monday already because I know the pain is going to be phenomenal but I am so determined as the weights will be a test of my mental capability. I won't be failing this week regardless of how tough it will be, I know it's going to be very painful though.  That's what making me can't wait.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Just having few pieces of toast, 6 scrambled eggs, as a pre food snack then later it's the lamb and vegtables, can't wait.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Just having few pieces of toast, 6 scrambled eggs, as a pre food snack then later it's the lamb and vegtables, can't wait.


 :lol: some people have an aperitif or cocktail before dinner, Matt has a snack :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done Matt it's going really well


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mobility Work

Bow/Bench Mobility

Band Walks

Mountain climbers

Leg Swings

Squat Stretch

Foam Roller

T Extension Foam roller

Pre Activation:

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

Band Pallof Press

Power and Strength Phase

Deadlifts:

70x5

90x3

120x2

140x1

3x3 on 160kg videos below a little slower than expected.

1st set of 3 on 160kg






2nd set on 160kg






Rack pulls Pin one shin position:

1x10 on 70kg

1x4 on 110kg

1x3 on 180kg

1x1 on 200kg left it there. 

Nordic Drops:

3x3 on bw.

Lat Pull downs:

3x3 on 50kg

Deficit deadlifts

3x5 on 70kg 2 inch deficit.

DB lateral raises 3x10 on 7.5kg

Notes: training with mate today so all good, last day tomorrow bench which I am looking forward to. THEN it's rest up for Monday, week 7 is absolutely huge weights get big and I am determined to nail this, I've got alot to prove, and to people in my family who don't think I am capable I am going to prove every ****.er wrong I tell you in August if I am not up to the stand I want I will compete simple really.  Other video can be found on youtube cba to put all sets on. Bring on Week 7.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Also alot slower than few weeks go when I did 4x5 and 1x3 on 5th set, Body is telling me to have week of but I can't yet.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Get your arsè down and drive through the legs - that's where the power and speed come from.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man Matt 160 is cool for reps, keep it going


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

mark_star said:


> good man Matt 160 is cool for reps, keep it going


Next week mate I'll be repping on a damn site more than ever before. Weights all go up and I can't wait, feeling incredibly strong generally, The horrid thing is when my torso is perfectly straight on lock out no JOKE I kid you not My arms come to 1 inch below my waist serious ****e for deadlifting which is what is holding me back, But I am doing my best, will smash 200 plus August though I know for sure.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Next week mate I'll be repping on a damn site more than ever before. Weights all go up and I can't wait, feeling incredibly strong generally, The horrid thing is when my torso is perfectly straight on lock out no JOKE I kid you not My arms come to 1 inch below my waist serious ****e for deadlifting which is what is holding me back, But I am doing my best, will smash 200 plus August though I know for sure.


good man, you can do it, that's plenty of time to add the extra weight


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right end of week 6. Day 4 of Strength and Conditioning programme.

Mobility Work:

Bow/ bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Mountain Climbers

Leg Swings./ Squat Stretches.

Foam Roller, T Extension Seated T extension

Pre Activation:

Cat Camel

Band Walks

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power Phase:

Bench

Warm Ups: 1xmany bar

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 60kg

1x2 on 70kg

1x1 on 77.5kg

Work Sets:

1x3 on 90kg Paused.

1x2 on 90kg Paused.

Notes: Felt out of sorts today, body and mind not really here or there, And Hadn't had more than 2 pieces of toast, so not many carbs done me this morning, But I don't mind as much Shoulders little pain, thinking of booking a physio session Soon, To try get back to 110% Week 7 Monday so looking forward to seeing what my coach has lined up for me, sure it' will be some good weight about time eh.?! :thumb:

Front Squats: 3x5 on the following 50/ 60/ 75kg. Keep these light, as I don't want to effect Monday's session.

BB Split Squat: 3x6 on bw, added 20kg for a few reps ditched as I couldn't balance with it in front, but weight no issue for legs etc etc.

Incline Bench Did abit of this after my rows 3x10

Single arm Rows:

3x10 on 30kg Left arm

3x10 on 30kg right arm.

THis exercise I am really strong at. Just got to build shoulder power and that up. Get my arch back to were it was, this has been effect because of these racks and deadlifts which have taken it right out of me.

Bring On Monday, Should get week 7 tomorrow hopefully coach has not forgot, as he's away in Russia. Very pleased for my coach in GBPF, who did a 280 Raw squat, 185 bench raw and a 305 deadlift, think he was in the 105kg class, but near the bottom of it. Congratulations for is silver medal in the WORLDS and his Gold medal in the Squat. One day I can dream of being this strong.  He's only been at it 6 years the bastard eh.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Going on a self confessed bender is not smart as I have To train Monday and hard. I better stop working my way through this 1.5lts of Cherry which is starting to hit me , may go on my push bike shortly to get some fresh air.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Going on a self confessed bender is not smart as I have To train Monday and hard. I better stop working my way through this 1.5lts of Cherry which is starting to hit me , may go on my push bike shortly to get some fresh air.


Tut.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Going on a self confessed bender is not smart as I have To train Monday and hard. I better stop working my way through this 1.5lts of Cherry which is starting to hit me , may go on my push bike shortly to get some fresh air.


 :nono:

And don't go out on your push bike half cut you silly boy ...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

1.5l of Sherry - the fuel of champions.

Champion knitters maybe.

That's what my Nan drinks.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right basically all gone tiny bit left for mother, I am off out on my bike, Quiet annoyed I've sided this, Hope Monday is still a winner.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Right basically all gone tiny bit left for mother, I am off out on my bike, Quiet annoyed I've sided this, Hope Monday is still a winner.


Stupid Boy !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate.... Your better than this.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Got to let loose now and again


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Stupid Boy !


Ditto!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

YEah there is letting loose and just beating a **** I hate to admit I am doing the opposite, back to focus for Monday though will get some vids, can see some BIG BIG pb's coming, I will get some food for tomorrow, and have huge breakke Monday morning, after hospital appointment I will be training then.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monday.... New session, good challenge... Fresh focus. Smash it.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Monday.... New session, good challenge... Fresh focus. Smash it.


Exactly what I am going to do! You nailed it in one


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Exactly what I am going to do! You nailed it in one


Perfect!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

You are only 20 should be out getting smashed occasionally fair enough train well but not worth having no social life etc for.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

kingdale said:


> You are only 20 should be out getting smashed occasionally fair enough train well but not worth having no social life etc for.


Dale Becoming British Champion I've sacrificed alot and would sacrifice pretty much anything for, I feel I have found something within my capability of BEING very good. It might take me 3 year of 20 years but I am sure one day I will be very good! Sorry if that sounds abit egotistical.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Dale Becoming British Champion I've sacrificed alot and would sacrifice pretty much anything for, I feel I have found something within my capability of BEING very good. It might take me 3 year of 20 years but I am sure one day I will be very good! Sorry if that sounds abit egotistical.


Wouldn't sacrifice that sherry tonight though :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Dale Becoming British Champion I've sacrificed alot and would sacrifice pretty much anything for, I feel I have found something within my capability of BEING very good. It might take me 3 year of 20 years but I am sure one day I will be very good! Sorry if that sounds abit egotistical.


This is exactly the reason some of us are hard on Matt sometimes, he has ability and he has ambition. Fulfilling potential and ambition is 100% hard work and 100% focus especially in the early stages, and this means sacrificing elements of a 'normal' life. Unfortunately for Matt his ambition is always there but sometimes his focus wobbles... this in my view is due to certain amounts of negativity he is exposed to and also the fact he is still maturing.

oh dear I sound like a school report :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Wouldn't sacrifice that sherry tonight though :lol:


Yeah but Sherry?

Vodka, Rum, even Gin I could understand - Sherry is what I buy for my Nan at Christmas!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Woke up this morning alot later than normal, but the few pints of water and paracetamol before bed worked clearly, because I have NO HANGOVER No Onwards and upwards No more blips, time for head down, eat alot tonight and tomorrow morning, and it's going to be a smash it work out, Will be getting some vids, hopefully. I wont be training until Late Morning though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> Yeah but Sherry?
> 
> Vodka, Rum, even Gin I could understand - *Sherry is what I buy for my Nan at Christmas!*


When I'm at my Aunt's (she lives in Berko @M_at ) we have a sherry before lunch ... she's 90!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Breakfast, today. Annoyed my coach has not sent me my Routine, slight problem what should I do?!  He has been busy so I understand but it's abit frustrating.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Do what ever, changing routine for a few days is going to have no effect on anything.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Exactly what I am going to do! You nailed it in one


Good to hear Matt....goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......... :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So what's the news mate ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I Decided to take matters into my own hands, did some training today, basically A week wasted on squats, why my coach didn't send before he went is beyhond me this could set me back which is irrating. Not too bad I suppose a session, didn't really feel in grove. But I have 12/13 weeks Until my competition and I am doing few sets on 160kg on squat so it's good I only want to hit 180-185 so I'm well on track in reality.

Week 7 Day One.

Mobilty Work.

bow/Bench Mobility

band mobility

Mountain Climbers

Foam Roller

Foam roller t extensions.

Shoulder dislocators.

Pre activation:

band Walks

Cat/camel

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power Phase:

Squats;

1x5 on 60kg

1x3 on 80kg

1x2 on 110kg

1x2 on 120kg

1x1 on 140kg

1x1 on 150kg

Work Sets:

1x3 on 160kg

1x2 on 160kg

3x5 on 130kg

notes: 160kg was not really as easy as I was thinking it was going to be which really is pretty stupid thinking it's going to be easy was just ridiculous. I am expecting miracles which is not a good idea, because they won't happen and I just annoy myself thinking my progress is ****e, when it's not actually too bad,  Coach has ****ed me off tbh and I might not get another programme, after this 12 week one, unless he's got a valid reason, because I am quiet angry tbh. As he assured me a few weeks ago he would send it when before he's sent in advanced, the whole idea of this programme, is to keep me on track and to ensure I smash this 500kg total August, and this sort of thing can de-rail me, The sod better have a good reason.

BB Ham/Glute Bridge

3x10 on bw.

Wide Grip pullips.

Couple of sets of 5 to failure.

DB Bulgarian split Squats;

3x6 on 12.5kg dumbells on each arm 3 sets of 6 on left leg, then right, alternating each set of 6.

DB OH Press: 3x10 on Right arm 15kg

3x10 on left Arm 15kg.

Then repeat of mobilty to finish with some stretching. Not too bad a session, Hopefully I'll get week 7 by Wednesday as I need to know the other 3 days this week. I wouldn't mind so much but getting promised, and then paying for it, And it does not happen annoys me, Because he's not even had to decency to contact me. :cursing:

Rest Day tomorrow, and Hit benchpress Wednesday!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice session for being in "limbo" pal.... You know what you need to do... But I appreciate missing the structured info from the coach can put you off.

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You have chased him up haven't you Matt?

Good session today but shame it wasn't the program ..


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well some of the Assistances were. It's bluddy irrating. Hoping to hear from him Tomorrow.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Coach has contacted me, and it's back to it From Wednesday Bench Day, Tomorrow Looking forward to it. Bring it on! back to the routine, so really back to motivation and smash it hard.

Matt.

PS: Coach said the below.Hi mate I'm back in the country - got my phone stolen can't be in touch properly until I get back to Newcastle tonight/tomorrow depending on when my sim card reactivates. For training this week go back to the week befores training loads 5x5 with whatever weight you failed at on squats and then the same for bench and deads

My knee is also in ****ing pieces.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

There you go - good reason for him not getting to you!

And as for the knee - what supplements are you using for joint health?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How'd bench day go dude?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Didn't update last night as I was so ****ing tired, Stressful day at work didn't get my 1hr 30 break at work, so not too much food, generally just a ****ing nightmare. My bench seems to be deteriorating worryingly.

Week 7 Day two:

Bow/ Bench Mobility

Mountain Climber

Leg Swings

Squat Stretch

Foam Roller T Extension

Seated Roller

Pre Activation Phase:

Band Walks

Cat/Camel

Band Pallof Press

Strength and Power

Bench: barx many

1x5 on 40kg

1x3 on 50kg

1x2 on 60kg

1x1 on 70kg

1x1 on 80kg

Work Sets:

1x4 on 85kg

1x3 on 85kg

1x3 on 85kg

1x3 on 85kg

Not Sure Why I was struggling tonight well I do know why, ****e day at work, no breaks lack of sleep at the moment, if I don't take my sleeping pills and 2 of, I just have a **** night sleep, really is not helping me at all.

SLDL: 3x10 on 60kg

Supine Pull:

3x10 on bw

Back/ Hyper- extensions glute 3x10

SA BB Press: 3x10 on 30kg Left arm.

3x10 on 30kg right arm.

Notes: Not too bad a session but before I've managed 4x5 on 85kg I am sure, so I just hope this slight under- performance was due to the above I have mentioned, food , sleep and stress etc etc.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Life gets in the way at times mate.... Personally I would take those reps all day long


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jimmy is right ... life does get in the way at times ... lack of food and sleep will have an effect on performance!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Mate there's nothing wrong with reps at 85kg - that's exactly what I have planned for next week.

Not getting enough water in you can be enough to drop a good few kgs off your lifts - don't sweat it.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Week 7 Day 3 Of Strength and Condioning Programme. ( Deadlift DAY)

Right, Quiet fatigued from work and stressed today, not sleeping well, but on some medication for this, But it was a really really hard graft and I am really pleased how I pushed myself every single set and rep.

Mobiity Work: Bow./ Bench Mobility

Band Mobility

Leg Swings

Mountain Climbers

Squat Stretch

Deadlifts:

Warm Ups: 1x5 on 70kg

1x3 on 90kg

1x2 on 110kg

1x1 on 140kg Fast. Going to be a good one.

Work Sets:

1x5 on 160kg






1x5 on 160kg 2nd set






1x5 on 160kg Vid of 3rd set






1x4 on 160kg.

Notes: Really happy with this, didn't think not far from last competition I'd be saying I'd be almost doing sets of 5x5 on this weight I would of grabbed your hand off, never ever got near this when I've done previous comps deads of 190/ 192.'/192.5. So it's signifcant to me that I will be really hitting pb in August on the dead- lift which is nice, because I'm starting to enjoy it.

Nordic Drops on bw.

5x5

Lat Pulldowns:

3x10 on 45kg

Deficit Deadlifts:

3x5 on 70kg, work on speed, 2-3 inch deficit roughly.

DB Lateral Raises:

3x10 on 5kg right arm.

3x10 on 5kg left arm.

Notes; Really satisfying session, it was tough but I gritted my teeth through it and feel really good for it. Definitely alot more to come from, me, and I can't fecking wait. Got a slight headache this evening, mainly due to the amount of coffee I've drunk. I will post a couple of vids. I am working on getting lower struggling still, but it will get there, felt solid form really.

4th set can be found on youtube, if interested. Really happy tonight, got to sleep now so have a good night all and thanks for reading, **** my **** and legs are big.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

GET YOUR AR?E DOWN

Those were very strong reps but I know you can get more if you drive through your large butt and legs :lol: more.

And much better camera angle today mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Matt ... you made those sets look easy! :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man, deads are coming on really well, keep chugging away


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent hauling mate.....especially as it was back dominant.

Nothing like watching someone rep a PB you got stuck on 

:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, didn't bother do my training today my body is ****ed, and struggle with sets, so it's rest up for Monday, I am thinking of asking my coach to ease the bench down abit because I am going in reverse, so I must be overtraining, my body is literally punished never felt so drained in all my life.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

There are a lot of factors involved mate.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Are you doing any cardio alongside your resistance work? I find I recover better when general fitness is higher.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Everything's going well in here apart from the odd blip I see, some great numbers going up mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Coach has not sent routine again on time, So I've decided to I wont be re- visiting this one, they always let you down it seems. What a waste of my time again, So. I don't know what numbers I should be doing today. It does annoy me when it's his living and he does this for a living surely he don't do it in real life, arrange a time to go to gym and coach someone and not turn up perhaps he does! :confused1: I have paid good money for this 12 wk programme, and it's starting to **** me right off. :cursing:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OK

Have you considered following something like Wendler's 5/3/1 or The Cube?

These are prescriptive enough that you don't need to have a session written up by a coach at cost and descriptive enough that you can adapt slightly to fit your routine once you've followed them for a couple of cycles through.

I'm looking at 5/3/1 myself to start getting some proper progression on my squat.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> OK
> 
> Have you considered following something like Wendler's 5/3/1 or The Cube?
> 
> ...


 @M_at what is the cube? I notice someone on Strength forums trying it?

I was doing Wendlers before my accident and was really enjoying it ... it's a good proven program ... and shall return to it once my lifts are back up again !


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> @M_at what is the cube? I notice someone on Strength forums trying it?
> 
> I was doing Wendlers before my accident and was really enjoying it ... it's a good proven program ... and shall return to it once my lifts are back up again !


The Cube is Brandon Lilly's strength method.

3 workouts per week - 1 heavy, 1 reps, 1 explosive. They cycle round so it's "cubed"

No bands or chains, some bodybuilding assistance thrown in.

Take a looksie at http://powerliftingforbeginners.com/the-cube-method-by-brandon-lilly/

I've not done either but 5/3/1 seems to be calling me - if only my lower back would behave on deads.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> The Cube is Brandon Lilly's strength method.
> 
> 3 workouts per week - 1 heavy, 1 reps, 1 explosive. They cycle round so it's "cubed"
> 
> ...


Cheers ... have book marked to read properly later ! :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate maybe this is what you need....


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great to see and shows that unequipped lifting is still much more widely done, my name is now down on the list of entries. Only junior in the 105's under 23 atm how bizzare thought there would be alot, the skinny bastards are all in the 83-93kg classes.  One thing then can be assumed from this I should win my group if I don't bomb out. But I want to win it with a great spectacle and pb's on all. 

Oh ye and I am a fat bastard.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Great to see and shows that unequipped lifting is still much more widely done, my name is now down on the list of entries. Only junior in the 105's under 23 atm how bizzare thought there would be alot, the skinny bastards are all in the 83-93kg classes.  One thing then can be assumed from this I should win my group if I don't bomb out. But I want to win it with a great spectacle and pb's on all.
> 
> Oh ye and I am a fat bastard.


 :lol:

Just set your openers at a sensible level.... Then smash on through.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Oh ye and I am a fat bastard.


You weigh less than me and are half a foot taller.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, Spoke to coach and we've decided to leave it, he is too busy studying for his Master's I wish him all the best anyhow. So I will have to play things myself until after this competition not sure it's worth starting a routine now wendlers or Cube until after 18th of August what do people think? I am going to have this week off, as I feel my body needs time to recope, and totally recover, not a fantastic session, but nonetheless, did abit of all sorts, and ploughed through.

Squats Warm ups:

Barx many

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x3 on 100kg

1x3 on 120kg

1x2 on 140kg

Work Sets: 2x2 on 155kg

Notes: Strange really, felt awkward and not in the zone at the all, based on previous session's I'd say I am clearly overtrained, but I will not train until Next week Monday now so 6 days of sleeping resting, and eating. To really try get back in the zone. Think techniquely my squats were good though so some positive out of it. Nice depth to, not bad for a poor day, did get a good night's sleep though.  Videos on youtube for anyone that cares!? :innocent:

Front Squats:

bar x many

1x5 on 60kg

1x5 on 80kg

1x5 on 100kg

1x2 on 115kg

Single arm Rows:

1x12 on 40kg Right arm

1x10 on 40kg left arm.

1x8 on 45kg left arm

1x8 on 45kg right arm

Finished with some ego

1x8 on right arm 50kg 110lbs.  Video these they're on Youtube bit of a dick I know, quiet a good exercise for me.

Felt good form and really good pump on upper back and lats.

Side Bends:

3x10 on 25kg right arm

3x10 on 25kg left arm.

That was it really, won't be updating journal until next Monday as I am going to have a complete rest and come back stronger.

People let me know what you think, should I start a routine this close to a meet now my coach is not bothering, ****er got abit of money out of me nevermind. Lesson learnt. Never be to trustworthy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You still got a good 3months training time yet mate IMO a wendler mesocycle would be what I did to fill the gap.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html

And will look at the vids later you floozie


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good work on the squats mate!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Good work on the squats mate!


Thanks Shaun. Right, thank you to M_at on here or Matthew Thompson for helping me with the wendlers cycle one. I can't wait will be starting this routine Sunday.

Can't wait going to rest up until then as my body needs it. Hopefully come back stronger.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just a few days recovery and you should be fine mate, keep pushing those lifts


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have 12 weeks or whatever why don't you do a peaking routine?

I'm sure @robc1985 done this on his comp, I'm sure @Jimmyf can help with that


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

faultline said:


> If you have 12 weeks or whatever why don't you do a peaking routine?
> 
> I'm sure @robc1985 done this on his comp, I'm sure @Jimmyf can help with that


Matt has about 7 weeks left - including this week before his competition.

He's shown an interest in Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 programme and I've provided him with the workout plan for the big lifts for this.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Going out soon to all you can eat Lunch ****ing lovely.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Right Cycle one of Wendlers 5/3/1.

Week one Day one: Deadlifts/ Assistances.

Deadlifts.

Warm ups.

1x5 on 50kg

1x3 on 90kg

Work Sets:

Set one: 1x5 on 117.5kg

Set Two: 1x5 on 135.5kg

Set Three: 1x10 on 155kg, Notes:






Notes: Really didn't feel good today blood pressure this morning was serious dangerously low, feel I am getting a cold, and quiet disappointed how it went but least I got to double figures, I do 15-20 more for reps in the gym. And TBH I've done almost 5x5 on 160 on proper bar etc, so I thought I'd get between 20-30 reps in one set on 155kg but clearly not, I mean it is very dead in garage so you don't get any drive off the floor as weight is ****ing close, ****e happens.

Assistances:

Good Mornings:

3x15 on 33kg

2x15 on 23kg

Hanging leg raises: well I did these seated as I was not in gym, I will go training tomorrow evening at the gym for Squat day. I really need to be looking for 210 deadlift in August competition.

5x15.

Stretching to finish, and food more importantly. Very weird seems not that much, but by the end I was ****ed surprising how hard a set of 10 is on deadlift. with 77% about or more of your 1rm.

Time to eat and recover. My knee is causing me big problems atm. I want to be looking at 5-6 on 187.5 to 190kg on the deadlift to really smash a big 1rm. Will get there I know. Don't know when that;s all.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep it up mate :thumbup1:

You will get there


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

The rest between pulls there is too long to call them all a single set mate. You've got a strong set of 6 and 4 singles.

Strong but get your butt down.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

As per our FB chat I think you need to start diarising your food intake ... myfitnesspal is what I use. You are not sure whether you are eating enough, and I'm not sure your 3000 cals per day target is enough ...

If you want to lift big you need to eat big ....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> As per our FB chat I think you need to start diarising your food intake ... myfitnesspal is what I use. You are not sure whether you are eating enough, and I'm not sure your 3000 cals per day target is enough ...
> 
> If you want to lift big you need to eat big ....


As said earlier get on top of grub mate.

I know everyone is different, metabolism and lifestyle but I don't even hit maintenance at 3000 and I'm a short @rse 82kg


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wendlers 5/3/1 Week one Day Two Squat Day and Assistances.

Squats:

bar x 10

60x5

80x3

Work Sets:

Set one: 1x5 on 102.5kg

Set Two: 1x5 on 117.5kg

Set Three 1x7 on 132.5kg Vid Below.






Leg Press:

3x15 on 100kg plus runner

2x15 on 150kg plus runner

Leg Curls: 2x10 on 40kg

1x10 on 30kg

1x10 on 20kg

Notes: not too bad a session ate alot of **** today, and tired from Deadlifts Will not be until next Monday and Wednesday Squats. Week three will be the test for me. I am considering closing this journal. Like Rick to seriously focus on other things, But I will sleep on the decision. But I would still post on other people's occasionally if I think I can add anything etc, but I have not decided yet.

I did what was required but I just seem to be failing to satisfy myself, I mean on the 10th I did 150x6 so what is going on?! **** knows. I need so much longer to recover than my opponents it seems the amount they do, am I missing an ingredient that they use I serious do wonder sometimes. :confused1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> am I missing an ingredient that they use I serious do wonder sometimes. :confused1:


Food and consistency.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> Food and consistency.


Yep!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Right @strongmanmatt

You seem to think if you have an ability at something success just happens, well as I've told you before it doesn't, success regardless of ability involves blood sweat and tears, resolve and determination when the going starts getting tough, not flakiness.

You told me the other night you try to aim for 3k cals per day but you don't measure your food intake and you reckon you don't eat enough.

You have been on this forum long enough to have realised by now that diet and macros are as important as training and rest, so why have you not worked out what your maintenance levels are and what you should be consuming to increase size and provide a basis for increasing your lifts?

There are stickies in the diet sections on here that will tell you how to work out your macros and also what types of foods you should be eating. Quite frankly you should have sorted this out long before now. You want to be a champion powerlifter then eat like one, and that means 4000 plus calories a day at the very least.

There are people on here willing to help and advise you, but nothing will happen (and this applies to anything you do in life not just weight lifting) whilst your approach is slapdash and inconsistent.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wendlers Week One Day Three military Press:

Bar x many about 10

Work Set One: 1x5 on 30kg

Work Set two: 1x5 on 35kg

Work Set Three: 1x5 on 45kg. Quiet good, pleased I pressed the 5th one lockout well hard, but Felt good for not giving up. 

Assistances:

2x10 on 20kg curls

And some chins. few sets.

Bench on Friday so should be good, have not benched in a while. so hopefully fully fresh. Bring it on.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You told me you were doing Shoulders on Friday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Where's he gone


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Now I've seen.


----------

